# Tell us about today's workout/exercise (v.new thread, finally)



## Dtergent

Soooo... how are you getting off your lazy ass today?


----------



## addictivepersona

Later today (can't do it before work and be sore) I'm going to do as many reps as I can with a five pound dumbbell.  I am a total weakling and got up to five reps the other day before it started to hurt.  But, I had blood drawn a week or two ago which resulted in "deep tissue bleeding," so it's no wonder it hurts after only five.

Better to start small than nowhere at all, right?  Five reps of five pounds is better than zero of zero!

Edit:  Ended up doing quite a few different lifting exercises, 15 reps each.


----------



## AmorRoark

30 min elliptical 
30 min stationary bike

I pushed it pretty hard on both and it was hot as hell in the gym today.


----------



## Phoebus

a warm up on the rowing machine, followed by circuits of core stability training and back / arms strength training.

hoping to be able to do a freestanding hand stand, and then push my own body up and down; like a push up, but completely vertical.

Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## AmorRoark

30 minutes elliptical 
30 minutes treadmill jog w/ 5.0 incline


----------



## L2R

Today i hit the chest with freeweight dumbells 20kgs each (it's amazing how much more i can do on a machine!) on an slightly inclined bench and tris on the rope pull down machine. finished off on an upright bench press machine and a kinda seated (leaning forward) machine where you push bars down to hit the tris. 

ran 5kms last night also.



that thingy was between you and me, amor!


----------



## hydrochron

Today did Biceps and Chest. Did some preacher curls, concentration curl, and barbell.

For chest did Dumbell Bench, Decline, and Incline. 

Feels nice to work out again.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Tuesday  60 min Body Pump Class
Wednesday 45 min Cycle Class
Thursday 60 min Cycle Class (RPM)


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I was going to do my _first ever _gym class tonight (pilates) but I chickened out and just did a 30 min weights session and 30 minute run (5km/3mi) instead. 

Feels SO GOOD to be back in the gym!!!! 



AmorRoark said:


> 30 minutes elliptical
> 30 minutes treadmill jog w/ 5.0 incline



Nice one!! 
Do you do any weights hun??


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I took a pilates class last Tuesday.  I did not care for the instructor but I will go back.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I do pilates DVDs at home so I should just man-up and go to an actual class :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

why did you chicken out?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Cos it's unfamiliar, and I've always _always_ exercised alone. Even when I'm doing weights or running on the treadmill at the gym in amongst other people, I've got my earphones in and my music on and I'm in my own little world. It's a very different experience to be openly exercising WITH other people, doing the same thing in the same room. 

Plus I just wasn't in the mood for trying something new tonight :D 

I will definitely try the classes though! Next week


----------



## deadricbloodgod

Dedicated all today to biceps since I pussy'd out yesterday and didn't finish my split. So...

+ BB Curls
+ Hammer Curls

I lifted till I couldn't even complete one rep so I did a shit load of sets. Oh and I mowed the lawn if that counts.

+ 45 min of light, incline/decline cardio


----------



## AmorRoark

n3ophy7e said:


> Nice one!!
> Do you do any weights hun??



Rarely. I *know* how important it is to tone with weights but I *hate* them sooo much. My fiancee is so much more hardcore than me at exercising and is a pro at weight training so it's not like I wouldn't know my way around the weights, it's just, ugh. I think it's because we were always forced to do weight training both at 5 am & after 2 hour practices in the afternoon during swim seasons. I tried to get over my 'ugh' feeling toward it for 6 or so months. I'll have to push myself to get back there soon for the wedding.  I wish I could go to the gym with n3o and PI to get me in the weight section. They'd kick my ass! 

Anyway, today, surprise, no weights but:

45 min elliptical 
30 min stationary bike 

I felt *REALLY* good today & there was barely anyone around so I rocked it on the elliptical like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXuK08CdhaI

to *Daft Punk*'s _Alive 2007_. It's the *best* workout music because it brings back all those warm rushes of seeing them live during that tour. :D Though I'm not sure how much it is my experience with that tour or just it being one of the best, most upbeat, crowd-involved concert albums ever. I try not to play it too often because I don't want it to lose the 'magic', lol. 

Good workouts (& this thread) really motivate me to go on the weekends.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I just ran 12km (7.5mi) in 61mins! And no specific pain to speak of either! I have a really bad track record (pun intended) with sports injuries but my half-marathon training seems to be going well so far. Endorphins ahoy!!  


AR I can totally understand your dislike for weights, especially if you were forced to do them at ungodly hours of the morning for swimming training!! That would put anyone off them for life :D 

What if you just do really small weights and more reps, and if you have your mp3 player, just listen to your music while you're mindlessly doing some weights? I dunno, works for me  
Orrr what if you did some classes like pilates or body pump?? 
Cardio is awesome but doing some kind of weights training _seriously_ boosts your metabolism (you know that already, I am sure ).


----------



## kace

A bike ride and game of tennis will do me.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

AmorRoark said:


> I wish I could go to the gym with n3o and PI to get me in the weight section.


I learned what I know from lifting with my husband.  I like  being with my husband and watching his rippling muscles and quietly impressing him with my strength. You should try it with Seth.


----------



## thujone

waiting for an audiobook to load onto the ol mp3 player so i can go for a run.  i love music but when i run i really need something to focus on to motivate me to keep running


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Hahah! I started the other thread years ago and was always amazed/happy it was still going. 

No workouts today. Resting til sunday. Then I do my shoulders/upper body and leg presses.


----------



## n3ophy7e

thujone said:


> waiting for an audiobook to load onto the ol mp3 player so i can go for a run.  i love music but when i run i really need something to focus on to motivate me to keep running



Audiobook?? For _running?_ Wow that is a completely foreign concept to me! :D 
Each to their own mate  
What book is it?


----------



## Binge_Artist

Ah, good ol' running music.

Get some Rob Base, C&C Music Factory, Technotronic, and Madonna.  You'll wanna run (or just plain boogey) for hours and hours, at paces perhaps even_ beyond_ 12 km/hr.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spinning class
60 min weight training class

*Impacto, are doing BODYPUMP 74?  The lunge set is killer!!!!*


----------



## n3ophy7e

Binge_Artist said:


> Get some Rob Base, C&C Music Factory, Technotronic, and Madonna.



Lolwut? You may as well have suggested Kenny G and Billy Joel :D 



Binge_Artist said:


> at paces perhaps even_ beyond_ 12 km/hr.



Dude, who said I wanted to go faster than 12km/hr? I'm training for a half-marathon and then a marathon next year. 12km/hr is my perfect pace


----------



## Fango

12k p/h is a really good pace, nothing to turn a nose up at!

I run at 10k p/h and I find that hard to keep up, suppose being a weight lifer doesn't help in that department.

My weeks are currently looking like this - 

Monday - Chest, Back and core weight training
Tuesday - 30 km Stationary bike (HIIT)
Wednesday - Arms and shoulders weight training
Thursday - 15 km Stationary Bike 5 km Run
Friday - Same as monday
Weekends are generally spent off, occasional light cardio.

I only really weight train from the waist up, as I have no real interest in competition, or having powerful legs. I alternate the weight stuff week to week, so I do Arms twice one week, and Torso twice the next.


----------



## addictivepersona

20-25 reps with the five pound weights; three different lifts; even tried a few squats--Can you say "improvement"?!  I'm happy.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin class


----------



## KStoner6tb

rode my bike around 15 miles


----------



## n3ophy7e

Took my doglet for a walk in the park yesterday, which ended up as a 4km run :D 
And that was supposed to be my training "rest" day. 
But both he and I felt like running, so we did


----------



## Breecamb

hands wrapped up and gloves on for a boxing session then cycle to work - another glorious morning


----------



## n3ophy7e

PI I didn't chicken out tonight! I did a 1-hour pump class. It was fucking awesome!! I'm hooked  
Feel the burrrrrrn


----------



## Binge_Artist

Yesterday, Chest, shoulders, tris

Military press, 10 x 6-10 reps

Incline bench press, 10 x 6-10 reps, supersetted with lateral raises @ 12-15 reps.

Tri set, triceps overhead extension, pushdown, dips.  5 sets total.




n3ophy7e said:


> Dude, who said I wanted to go faster than 12km/hr?




So, if I offered you a magical "pill" (in this case, Technotronic) with no side effects other than an immediate 15 min drop off a 1:45 half marathon, you'd still say, "No, I'd rather stick with my solid-but-not-superstar-level 12km/hr, kthnksbai"

?


----------



## badboybrian

tonight i plan on running a 5k (3.1 miles) in under 30 minutes.  i did it for the first time a couple weeks ago, gonna give it another shot today.  but regardless, i aim on running no less than 3.1 miles, no less than 30 minutes, and burn no less than 500 calories (according to the treadmill).

then, im gonna try this tonight. a pushup challenge i had read about.
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=516536
wish me luck


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Today =

*Back extensions with 12 pound weight - 3 sets of 16 reps (working up to 20 before I move up to 15 pound weight)

*Face pulls at 40 pounds - 3 sets of 16 reps

*Dips with 65 pounds taken off my body weight- 3 sets of 8 reps

*"Pull ups" with 65 pounds taken off my body weight- 3 sets of 8 reps

* Leg presses at 70 pounds- 3 sets of 16 reps

I look forward to the day I can do actual dips and pull ups with my full body weight. I would feel SO strong. I have a very tiny and naturally weak upper body. So for me to do dips and pull ups with even some body weight is a huge feat for me!


----------



## badboybrian

badboybrian said:


> tonight i plan on running a 5k (3.1 miles) in under 30 minutes.  i did it for the first time a couple weeks ago, gonna give it another shot today.  but regardless, i aim on running no less than 3.1 miles, no less than 30 minutes, and burn no less than 500 calories (according to the treadmill).
> 
> then, im gonna try this tonight. a pushup challenge i had read about.
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=516536
> wish me luck



5k in 29 min 37 sec last night, which was better than my previous record of 29 min 51 sec. shaved my time by 14 seconds and i was pretty stoked about it.

didnt get a chance to do pushups because my gal called and was heading over to my place so i had to bolt. gonna run again tonight but probably wont have time again because ive got tons of laundry to do later.


----------



## Tunnelfission

Just went biking today something like 12 km, felt pretty good, but I did the same with some good old backyard weight lifting yesturday... 

I always crave leg day, I'm getting back up into the 250+ range for deadlifts and squats and I just keep feeling better by the week!


----------



## double ewe

yesterday
-4 mi hilly fartlek
-8 x 50m stride drills
-8 x 100m leg-turnover sprints
-1 mi cool-down

today am
-30 min body weight exercises for chest/core

today pm
-8 mi run, big hills


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

n3ophy7e said:


> I did a 1-hour pump class. It was fucking awesome!!


I was saying to Impacto the lunge segment is crazy.  So are the triceps.  I assume we are doing the same Les Mills release (74).

I was going to go tonight but I worked later than expected and shame on me I did not bring my gym clothes to work!

We bought a Bowflex yesterday and I WAS going to do that with the husband but effed off on that idea too.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I have no idea if it's the exact Les Mills program but it's good nonetheless! 
In fact, the leg work is something I have no problem with. My legs are naturally really damn muscly for a chick. My upper body is the part that takes it hard  



Binge_Artist said:


> So, if I offered you a magical "pill" (in this case, Technotronic) with no side effects other than an immediate 15 min drop off a 1:45 half marathon, you'd still say, "No, I'd rather stick with my solid-but-not-superstar-level 12km/hr, kthnksbai"
> 
> ?



Correct


----------



## SirTophamHat

hang cleans 3x5
back squats 6-7-8
db military press 4x8
pullups 3x8
leg raises

my back was pulled before i went in, now its like AHHH

but i hadn't worked out in 2 months since breaking my hand so i needed to go.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Dude, never _ever_ try to workout through an injury! That is like the *golden rule* of exercise. 

If your back is hurting, do not do any weights until it's healed. Do some swimming or elliptical machine cardio until your back is no longer hurting.


----------



## SirTophamHat

You are right.  Very right.  I've been sleeping on the couch the past week and it felt tweaked before I went in to the gym; I only felt pain after working through my sets.  I iced it upon getting home and have a chiro apt for either tomorrow or Friday.  Hopefully going back to using a bed for rest will help it recover faster.

Thanks for the concern/advice


----------



## n3ophy7e

No worries mate, I hope it feels better soon


----------



## n3ophy7e

60min pilates class (my abs, gahhhh!!! )
20min elliptical machine


----------



## Noodle

Don't you be talking about my Billy Joel like that!




I'll be hoping on a street bicycle today for as long as my legs go.  

...need to work on healing more, better, and faster.


----------



## badboybrian

^^^we can rebuild you. we have the technology.

last night i was trying out jump rope.  holy crap what a work out.  i was only able to get up to about a 49 revolution streak.  did 15 minutes, then pushups, then i had to move a bunch of heavy shit in my backyard so i count that too.  

tonight i plan on running, probably will scale it back since i want to do weights.  ill do like 20 minutes on a treadmill then do....
-4/10 dumbbell lunges
-3/20 seated rows
-3/15 bench presses
-2/20 shoulder presses
-2/20 dumbell curls
-2/20 tricep pull downs
-2/max sit ups
-2/max woodchops

i think i covered everything


----------



## double ewe

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Dude, never _ever_ try to workout through an injury! That is like the *golden rule* of exercise.
> 
> If your back is hurting, do not do any weights until it's healed. Do some swimming or elliptical machine cardio until your back is no longer hurting.



or, rather, don't do the same exercise that injured you. as you noted, doing a different exercise (especially swimming) will generally help the injury heal faster than complete rest.

i know this article is running-specific, but it offers some good insight into the relationship between exercise, injury and healing. (''Injured tissue heals better if it's under some sort of stress.'')


----------



## n3ophy7e

double ewe said:


> ''Injured tissue heals better if it's under some sort of stress.''



This is exactly right. When I tore my quad muscle in December my physio only let me have like 2 weeks rest then I got straight back in to exercise (obviously really light to start with) and started gradually using it more and more. 

If you leave an injured muscle to heal at "rest-point", it's always going to be weaker than it was before it got injured.


----------



## L2R

^interesting

my wrist has been hurt and so i've rested from weight/resistence training. but i ran 10kms earlier this week.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Nice, how'd the 10kms feel? 

I was going to do something today but my abs hurt too much from pilates last night so I had a rest.

Tomorrow is a 14km run, looking forward to it


----------



## SirTophamHat

So I guess my tweaked back has to do with the sacroiliac joint... what a motherfucker.

Yesterday I swam for 30 minutes, today I did a short workout:

sled leg press & DB bicep curls superset, 4x6 for each

DB military presses, 3x8

ez-bar curls & machine leg press & tricep cable presses superset, 3x10

DB lateral raises & reverse flies superset, 2x8

I forgot to do core work.  My broken hand is almost 9 weeks out but I'm not supposed to be doing work with it for another 2?  Fuck that.  It's sore but the bone healed in a crooked position so I gotta guess that it's just the muscles which are still bruised and atrophied.  In the last two months I've gone from 75 to 68kg and my body image is horrible; having a shit back that won't allow me to row or squat yet is bogus too.


----------



## rm-rf

reps reps reps reps reps of kicks
practiced my staff for about 20 mins
helped a classmate testing for black belt with self defense techniques - wristlocks

basically had to throw punches at this girl who grabs my hand and bends it int he most ungodly painful ways possible. awesome lesson in "zenning away" pain (the german in me makes verbs out of anything). my right hand is almost 2x as fat (swollen) as my left hand right now. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fktuYN19MI (6:10)
that scene in kill bill with pai mei snatches beatrix's hand? that was me all night.

_is it your wish to possess this kind of power?_


----------



## Binge_Artist

rm-rf said:


> awesome lesson in "zenning away" pain




You have your zen, and I have my oxycodone.


Anyway...Last night, Hamstrings.

1. 10 x 10, Hamstring curls. 

2. 5 x 10, 8, 6, 4, 3 SLDL's.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Just did 14km (8.6mi) in 80mins. Felt like a million bucks


----------



## double ewe

8 mi am runs yesterday and today, plus some push-up stuff


----------



## aanallein

I've been taking it really easy on myself for the most part. I've lost nearly 20 lbs in less than a month so it's hard to have the same strength and endurance when hitting the weights.

Just did some shoulder stuff and like 40 mins alternating eliptical/climbing.


----------



## Changed

ran 7.2 miles, all downhill first, all uphill the way back, with a quick swim in the lake in the middle.


fucking sore as fuck.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Feels good man  

Did another pump class tonight, endorphins ahoy!!!!
Fuckin love it!


----------



## TakeItAll

5 Supersets of: 
   Clean and press with 24kg Kettlebell 6 left and 6 right
   Bent over Row with 2 16kg Kettlebells in one hand 6 on each side again
150 16kg Swings in 5 min for some cardio
3 sets of 15 V-Ups

Felt good to be getting back into things, I've been a bit slack the last week.


----------



## TakeItAll

Binge_Artist said:


> So, if I offered you a magical "pill" (in this case, Technotronic) with no side effects other than an immediate 15 min drop off a 1:45 half marathon...
> ?



I read then re-read this several times as 1:45 marathon not half marathon. I was thinking _wow _seriously a 1:45 marathon is even possible. I was stoked with being able to do one in 3:18.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I think one should be stoked to do a marathon _at all_ :D 
3:18 is brilliant!! Good work man!
For my first marathon (hopefully in May 2011) I'll be really happy if I crack 3:30


----------



## L2R

i did a pump class tonight too, and then used whatever strength i had left in teh gym. i'ma gonna hurt tomorrow bad.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hooray for pump!! I am obsessed with it now :D


----------



## Binge_Artist

Jogged a 24 min 3 miler with my essentially untrained labrador last night.  


I'm impressed.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Nice! 5mins/km feels awesome


----------



## Binge_Artist

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Nice! 5mins/km feels awesome




Indeed.  

It's comfortable over a medium haul (5k or so).  But I doubt I could hold that much more than 10 km


----------



## Changed

I've realized why I've hated running the past half year... these Nike Free's aren't built for long distance. As much as I loved them in the beginning, the lack of padding it killing my hips and legs. Time to get another pair of comfy Asics... at $100 a pop


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oooh dude, I just checked out the Nike Frees and yeah they are really not designed for long-distance running! Owwie!
Go with something like this: 

*NSFW*: 




Asics Kinsei (about USD$125.00)





Brooks Launch (about USD$90.00)





I've always had Brooks running shoes and I freakin love them. A good pair of long-distance running shoes feels like you're running on clouds, no matter how far you go. 

If you're going to bother with running long-distance frequently you _really_ need to spend the money on a good pair of shoes, it's like the most important part of running  
Also, you need to replace your running shoes after about 400-500 miles, so keep that in mind if your shoes are old too. 
That's my tip of the day!


----------



## Binge_Artist

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ I think one should be stoked to do a marathon _at all_ :D
> 3:18 is brilliant!! Good work man!
> For my first marathon (hopefully in May 2011) I'll be really happy if I crack 3:30




3:30 would be pretty bad ass.  Former United States President *George W. Bush* hit somewhere near 3:45.

Oddly enough, I seem to recall hearing something to the effect of "the average, healthy untrained 18-35 yr old can be trained to run a marathon at a pace only 2 min slower than their current best single mile, in only 6 months time".   So, if Billy Bob Smith can run an 8 min mile, then by March he could theoretically be running a 4:20 (260 min) marathon.  

Sounds like a tall order to me, but...who knows.  If we can put a man on the moon, then maybe we could put Billy Bob in a 4:20 marathon in 6 months.


----------



## Dtergent

Not a chance to exercise today except for morning yoga but I did an hour of abdominal breathing while at work today. Done me real good.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Today =

*Back Extensions @ 15 pounds- 3 sets of 12 reps (I felt so fucking strong)
*Leg Presses @ 70 pounds- 3 sets of 8 reps (I actually went down from my last workout because I realized I wasn't doing leg presses with proper form)
*pull ups with 65 pounds taken off my body weight- 3 sets of 12 reps
*Dips with 65 pounds taken off my body weight- 3 sets of 12 reps (was hard, I could barely do the last set)
*Chest press @ 30 pounds, negatives only, 3 sets of 8 reps
*Face pulls @ 50 pounds- 3 sets of 12 reps (felt REALLY strong doing these, especially since there was some big tall dude on the other side doing exercises at the same weight as me)

I've been a little under the weather so we missed a few workouts... but it's amazing how even after resting for awhile my strength still goes up and up. I'm starting to feel really confident in my physical abilities! Getting stronger is the most amazing feeling.


----------



## double ewe

am
-45 min b/w exercises for chest/core . . lots of finger-tip push-up stuff

pm
-30 min run
-30 min swimming/deep-water running


----------



## Changed

got the new Nike Pegasus 27... feel like clouds on my feet and a huge upgrade over the Frees... looking forward to running some long distances on an indoor track once classes begin.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Nice one  


Doing a 60min pilates class in about 40 minutes' time, then I'll probably do 30mins on the cross-trainer.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I haven't done anything in 9 days.
I really should.


----------



## Binge_Artist

10 mile jog, 90 min.


----------



## Changed

5 mile hill run + 2 hour swimming under a waterfall.


----------



## L2R

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Nice, how'd the 10kms feel?



sorry i missed this question, hun. it felt fine, my stamina is quite good and doesn't really get tired. i slow down only when my muscles become tired. actually the hardest part is motivating myself through an hour of discomfort. music doesn't really work like it once did. i find the time fly by happily if i am trying to read my uni lecture notes and reading on the treadmill. 

i'd enjoy it more outdoors, but it's still a bit cool for that. 


tonight visited ian thorpe aquatic centre down the road and worked my abs, chest, back (upper and lower), and really smashed my bis and tris. oh and used the upright calf press machine (105kgs x 50 (3 sets, 15, 15 and 20)). LOL i used my new jordans at the bodypump class and hit this same machine after, but only did 85kgs because i was scared the bottom loaded full length zoom air might burst! :D

re: running shoes
the first time i seriously ran the city to surf 14kms, i wore (very flat footed) nike air raids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



like these, but mine are just black and white.

oh man i bloody deserved those shin splints.


----------



## hyroller

Planning to really grind myself to the core tonight with a 3hr comeback session (having a week off due to sickness has resulted in depression-cycle hell)... and god knows I've been craving it!

Will spend at least an hour on the cross-trainer
a good half-hr on the exercise bike
about 40 mins on the treadmill (I go at a fairly fast speed - 6.4 - with a 2.5 incline - 3 is as high as it goes ) and I also alternate arms whilst on it doing 2-3 kg weight reps, switching over every minute.
And the rest of the time will be spent doing various kinds of weight training and stretches... I break all my sessions up, I do about 10 mins at a time on the bike, and 20 in the treadmill.. I'm known to do up to 40 mins on the cross-trainer but mostly it's 20 


Yayayayayayayayay


----------



## badboybrian

just a cardio day. jumped rope for about half an hour, then 3/20 push ups and 3/30 sit ups


----------



## wtblife

im super duper casual about exercise, just a 10-15 min jog, some pullups, crunches, hanging crunches and maybe a few pushups... i try to do this daily and it honestly seems to be enough to keep me in decent shape


----------



## Moredopamine

I ran for 50 minutes (about 7mph) and got some mad runner's diarrhea afterwards. 

Of the many "runner's xxx," I must admit this is one of the less pleasant ones.

p.s. it wasn't the kind where it occurs during the race as has happened to an unfortunate few.


----------



## Moredopamine

wtblife said:


> im super duper casual about exercise, just a 10-15 min jog, some pullups, crunches, hanging crunches and maybe a few pushups... i try to do this daily and it honestly seems to be enough to keep me in decent shape



That's excellent, certainly more than most people bother to do. The important thing is to sustain the regimen though!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Sat 60 min BodyPump class
Sun 45 min Spin class


----------



## L2R

smashed my shoulders in the gym tonight. heavily hit my arms, chest and both upper and lower back also.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Gonna walk a half mile and then go swimming for half an hour.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

cycled 5 miles, did 20 mins of yoga (cut short, was supposed to be 45 or so), and did a bunch of dips before dinner.


----------



## Lost Ego

i went to kung fu today for about 3 hours o.o, got the shit kicked outa me too lol


----------



## hungry_ghost

Treadmill for about 20 minutes, mostly running.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min BodyPump

So glad my husband bought a Bowflex a few weeks ago.  I think he has used it once!
I haven't used it at all.


----------



## L2R

what's a bowflex?

i ran 5kms last night.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

http://www.bowflexhomegyms.com/bowf...cdovr~100070/Bowflex+Xtreme+2+SE+Home+Gym.jsp
I thought it would come with a fuckin Chuck Norris poster but it didn't


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

this would have got me pumped


----------



## L2R

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> http://www.bowflexhomegyms.com/bowf...cdovr~100070/Bowflex+Xtreme+2+SE+Home+Gym.jsp
> I thought it would come with a fuckin Chuck Norris poster but it didn't



ah yes, i've seen that thing before. how's the resistance on it? wouldn't it change during each rep?


----------



## n3ophy7e

I was planning to do my usual 60min pilates class tonight but I've missed like 4 days of training so I really need to get my running back on track. Will do a 30min weights session then 40min run instead.


----------



## Lost Ego

Impacto Profundo said:


> what's a bowflex?
> 
> i ran 5kms last night.



whats a km? o.o... 

i went to the gym today. ran a mile and a half - 14:00. then went and did 3 sets of declined sit ups and 1 set of scissors and 1 set of leg lifts and 1 set of planks. i also went swimming for 30 mins or so while i was there even though i was just entertaining my little cousin the whole time i was in the pool. that hot tub felt pretty damn good too


----------



## L2R

^killer monkeys. 

i realised today that my lungs haven't burnt in a long time. i mean i thought it was a simple fact in life that running means burning lungs at the start. to my amazement, i don't seem to get it any more.


----------



## n3ophy7e

n3ophy7e said:


> Will do a 30min weights session then 40min run instead.



Did and done. 
Feels good man


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Impacto Profundo said:


> ah yes, i've seen that thing before. how's the resistance on it? wouldn't it change during each rep?


I will let you know.  I will make it a goal to use it this week!


----------



## n3ophy7e

How's the Bowflex PI? 


Went for a 17km run today, 110mins. Slowed down my pace a little bit but my aim is to increase my distance, not so much my time.
Felt awesome but totally drained me. Feels good now though, no pain (may or may not be due to the 30min HOT bath and cold beer administered promptly after said run )


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahaha frig...you got me!  I swear today I will use it today.
I am up for a colour appt this morning with my husband so no Bodypump.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Haha hun I know how hard it is to break out of your usual routine and do something new, we had our treadmill for a couple of months before I started using it regularly :D


----------



## GeeMeeUpp

15 minutes high intensity skipping. No joke, its great cardio, and IMO easier than jogging because once you get the rope going well it feels like CAN'T stop. When I jog I often get the urge to stop sooner.  Also the equipment is pretty cheap, and super-portable.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yeah skipping is awesome! I haven't done any skipping for years but I used to frequently incorporate it in to my exercise routine


----------



## GeeMeeUpp

n3ophy7e said:


> Yeah skipping is awesome! I haven't done any skipping for years but I used to frequently incorporate it in to my exercise routine



Well, jump on it, so to speak . If you want a good rope - and I find a good rope makes a happier skipper - then I can't reccomend Duvide highly enough. Avoid Buddy Lee like the plague.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I probably won't at this stage, I'm training for a half-marathon so I'm kinda focussed on that. But I certainly won't overlook skipping in the future!
How long have you been doing it? Do you have any other forms of exercise in your routine?


----------



## GeeMeeUpp

Around a year, and its done wonders for my agility and overall fitness. I actually reckon I walk faster now because of it! During Winter if its too cold to skip, I do a 15 minute improvised aerobic workout, which I like less because it feels more intensive, and harder to do ! Approx 3 times a week I do an hour of assorted weight lifting, but nothing too serious. Actually fucked my arm up a bit the other day, and according to my Physio, its probably due to not warming up and warming down. Woops!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yes!! Warming up and stretching are extremely important for any exercise!


----------



## belarki

After two months of doing practically no exercise due to injury (and packing on a few kilos around the middle  ) I'm starting back at krav maga training today!  This thread has just influenced me into grabbing a skipping rope when I next can too. I don't think I've skipped since I was around 5!


----------



## daysonatrain

2 15 mile bike rides.  training for a long bike touring adventure next month


----------



## L2R

n3o, you doing the sydney 21kms? that's an awesome circuit around the whole city. runs right past both my old apartment (we used to watch it ) window and my current balcony. i'm really tempted but it's like eighty bucks to enter and we're heaps tight right now. 

with your times, you'll kill it. the cut off is like 3+hrs.


i've decided on my 3 visit a week routines (not including runs and body pump and other cardio and some skipping and boxing in the warmer months). 
A- biceps and back (upper, lower and lats)
B- triceps and chest and shoulders
C- Abs and legs.

Today i did A. 
seated row machine 55kgs, 60kgs and then 57.5kgs
lat pull down 55kgs, 60kgs x 2
free weights bicep curls bench only about 20kgs, 15kgs x 2 (was pretty hurties from the above)
reverse sit up machine to focus lower back 3 x 10 reps (the last set held out 5kgs at full arms length).


----------



## n3ophy7e

Impacto Profundo said:


> n3o, you doing the sydney 21kms? that's an awesome circuit around the whole city. runs right past both my old apartment (we used to watch it ) window and my current balcony. i'm really tempted but it's like eighty bucks to enter and we're heaps tight right now.
> 
> with your times, you'll kill it. the cut off is like 3+hrs.



Yeah mate that's exactly what I've been training for! :D 
I entered on Saturday night so there's no backing out now haha. I'm excited! 
You should come and do it with me next year  

I'm also hoping to do the Central Coast half-marathon in November, and my first marathon next year (the Gold Coast marathon, it's like the flattest/easiest course in Australia ) 



Impacto Profundo said:


> with your times, you'll kill it. the cut off is like 3+hrs.


When I began my training I was hoping to do the half in less than 2 hours, but now I'm pretty sure I won't quite crack 2 hours. I reckon I'll do it in about 2:15-2:20? Unless I'm not running well on the day...


Sounds like your gym training is going well!


----------



## SirTophamHat

chronic shoulder bursitis has been acting up, no presses for me 

but my hand is healed so I'm greasing the groove with everything else 

Tonite was short:

5-4-3-2 hang cleans @ 135#

4x12 conventional deadlifts overhand grip @ 135#

4x12 cable tricep push-downs @ various #

3x8 neutral grip pull-ups with full ROM

Then I did some bicep curls, some lateral raises, got bored and left.  Rest was 1 minute except for the cleans which was more like 2.5 minutes.


----------



## daysonatrain

30 mile bike ride, 7 mile bouldering hike.

tomorrow- 3 hours hiking and 3 hours multi-pitch mountain climbing.


----------



## Taoluo

Cycled 6 miles and back earlier. Haven't been able to do that in a while, been sick for the past week.


----------



## L2R

ran 10kms. nice hour, but i could taste my heavy dinner.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ My golden rule is to not eat anything substantial within 2 hours of running, and definitely never an actual MEAL within like 5 hours of running! 


Tonight I did pilates at home and a quick 4km run afterwards.


----------



## badboybrian

truth.  i had my worst workout ever after i had lunch with my gal once.  i almost threw up the burger i had.


tonight, running pushups and situps. my favorite three.


----------



## L2R

good tip, guys 


tonight i used my excess caffeinated energy after flexing the head muscle all day on a philosophy piece on smashing my chest, shoulders and triceps. too many exercises to list and i don't even know what some of them are called.


----------



## jam uh weezy

today was chest abs and traps. i met this really cool guy after my first circuit about a year older than my dad. we were talking about alot of things. 

yesterday was biceps triceps and back....tomorrow is rest...i need to get a jump rope again, i lost it since my ankles were sprained. and i was gonna shuffle for an hour or so but it's only 10 and i feel burnt out. blahblahablh


----------



## badboybrian

last night i put alot of focus on my shoulders and arms.  what a feeling having to peel off your shirt at the end of the workout but having a hard time because you cant lift your arms above your shoulders.  hahaha.  i looked like a baffoon in the locker room trying to shimmy out of my shirt.


----------



## traceym

*liporexall*

ive been taking a metabolism booster that got fabulous reviews.funny thing tho.i havent lost too much weigh(9pounds in 2 mos)but i definetly look thinner .i thinf im losing inches(time to start measuring)i work out every day.7 days of cardio(45 min ea time)and i lift weights 3 times a week.been doing this since march.the only problem i have really is that i think im on a plateau.how can i boost my workout to kick me off it(its been 6 weeks)any advice would be greatly appreciated.     thanks.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I really have to get my groove back.  
Every morning I say I am gonna...then come 5p I say eff it.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ It's okay to take breaks though hun


----------



## Binge_Artist

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I really have to get my groove back.
> Every morning I say I am gonna...then come 5p I say eff it.





Don't listen to n3o...you keep saying "eff it", and before you know it, it gonna say "eff YOU!"


----------



## L2R

badboybrian said:


> last night i put alot of focus on my shoulders and arms.  what a feeling having to peel off your shirt at the end of the workout but having a hard time because you cant lift your arms above your shoulders.  hahaha.  i looked like a baffoon in the locker room trying to shimmy out of my shirt.



haha love it!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

55 min spin class


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ It's okay to take breaks though hun


I wish it was a break.  I don't know what is wrong with me.  I am taking it day by day.  I want to be back to my 5 days a week fitness fun!  
I'll get there again.  If not I will become a fat ass and THAT will make me very unhappy.


----------



## skn

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I wish it was a break.  I don't know what is wrong with me.  I am taking it day by day.  I want to be back to my 5 days a week fitness fun!
> I'll get there again.  If not I will become a fat ass and THAT will make me very unhappy.



5 days a week? who knew


----------



## tiggerific

digging up potatoes and turnip and pulling carrots amounts to my exercise today, I might and mean that might go on the bike later if it clears up but then again if it keeps raining I might just find my exercise follows the fridge to couch routine.


----------



## badboybrian

Impacto Profundo said:


> haha love it!



i have a feeling you know exactly what i mean because you've been there too %)


----------



## Toxic4Life

I did some training for 10k next week. Fairly new shoes that need to be molded to my feet before the race!
ran about 18km. dunno the time tho, but I felt very good and had constant energy throughout the run.
maybe the eph helped :D


----------



## Mona Lisa

On Wednesday biked 12 miles then rowed 10,000 metres; Thursday 15,800 metres; Today (Friday) as I have blisters all over my hands, just cycled 12 miles


----------



## n3ophy7e

Toxic4Life said:


> I did some training for 10k next week. Fairly new shoes that need to be molded to my feet before the race!
> ran about 18km. dunno the time tho, but I felt very good and had constant energy throughout the run.
> maybe the eph helped :D



Nice!! What shoes? I'm getting some new Asics next week, in time for my half-marathon in 3 weeks time. I've always had Brooks but I've decided to go with Asics this time. 

What time are you hoping to do the 10km race in?


I did 16km today and it felt like hell. It just fucking _hurt_ ay. I hate how that happens sometimes! I had planned to do 18km but it just hurt too much so I turned back 1km earlier than my planned route. I'm desperately trying to think of what I did wrong...
17km last week felt awesome. It doesn't make sense!


----------



## Toxic4Life

n3ophy7e said:


> Nice!! What shoes? I'm getting some new Asics next week, in time for my half-marathon in 3 weeks time. I've always had Brooks but I've decided to go with Asics this time.
> 
> What time are you hoping to do the 10km race in?
> 
> 
> I did 16km today and it felt like hell. It just fucking _hurt_ ay. I hate how that happens sometimes! I had planned to do 18km but it just hurt too much so I turned back 1km earlier than my planned route. I'm desperately trying to think of what I did wrong...
> 17km last week felt awesome. It doesn't make sense!



Nike zoom streak 3 which are gonna replace my old beat-down lunaracers. I like lightweight shoes with minimium cushion and stability. I don't have pronation problems so these kind of shoes work for me.

I aim for under 40mins. I have ran 36min on track this season.

Yeah, I sometimes have that sorta thing also and I get angry and a loser coz I was "defeted" by the road:D. The problem is usually my right leg coz I had shin splits some time ago (wasn't that bad). The pain usually vanishes after few kilometers.



Today was a gym day for me. I did some olympics lifts ( still working on technique) for explosiveness and interval training on in-door cycle.


----------



## Changed

-moved into my new apartment
-swam laps for 30 minutes
-ran a couple miles
-rode my bike 10 miles around this new city

I couldn't sleep last night, so I decided to crush myself physically today to prevent it from happening again!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Toxic4Life said:


> I aim for under 40mins. I have ran 36min on track this season.



Excellent! Good luck man! Let us know how the race goes  



Toxic4Life said:


> Yeah, I sometimes have that sorta thing also and I get angry and a loser coz I was "defeted" by the road:D. The problem is usually my right leg coz I had shin splits some time ago (wasn't that bad). The pain usually vanishes after few kilometers.



Yeah I get shin splints too, and like you said, the pain usually goes away after a few km. So annoying though. It's fine though, if I continue to do leg weights during the week and lots of stretching before and after running.


----------



## L2R

i hurt a lower back muscle yesterday moving pack after pack of the wooden floor slats we'll be replaciing the shitty carpet in our unit with. lower back pain freaks me out, i don't like it at all. 



badboybrian said:


> i have a feeling you know exactly what i mean because you've been there too %)



oh definitely. singlets are even worse! :D


----------



## Toxic4Life

Did some intervals on track, but I didnt feel so good. Now I just rest and do some recovering before the race (friday).

Maybe some high carb foods coz my body is prolly on ketose after high protein diet + workout routine.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Yeah you need to make sure you're providing your body with enough fuel to do its job man. You know this though  

Sounds like we're all not feeling too good at the moment!


IP, lower back pain is really debilitating. If you haven't already, get some voltaren tablets from the chemist, they work like a charm


----------



## Toxic4Life

Yeah, needed to drop some weight this summer for better form and high protein diet works the best for me.

5 days of rest should be sufficient for the race ( i hope..:D ).


----------



## Changed

swam for 30 minutes then sat in the sauna for 10.

not sure the sauna counts as a workout- though it is 'healthy living'


----------



## L2R

n3ophy7e said:


> IP, lower back pain is really debilitating. If you haven't already, get some voltaren tablets from the chemist, they work like a charm



no need for meds, it was just catching me at some angles and activities. glad to say it's passing quite quickly. i just get paranoid with lower back issues, being a wog and all.


----------



## L2R

today i did my bicep/back routine, but took it easy on my lower back.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Awesome  

Today: 45 mins makeshift pump class at home, then 8 x 400m sprints


----------



## badboybrian

was stoked.  last night i beat my 5k time, again.  new time 29:09 from old time 29:37, making me 28 seconds more awesome-o!  

took the pup for a nice healthy stroll this morning (easier to do sans the afternoon heat)


----------



## n3ophy7e

badboybrian said:


> was stoked.  last night i beat my 5k time, again.  new time 29:09 from old time 29:37



Brilliant!!
Have you got a goal? Or just aiming for increased fitness?


----------



## Changed

last night ran what I think was 2 miles @ a 7 minute pace, then swam for 30 minutes.


----------



## badboybrian

n3ophy7e said:


> Brilliant!!
> Have you got a goal? Or just aiming for increased fitness?



thanks n3o.  no, no goal.  just wanting to better my time and keep with my endurance.  im running one, maybe two, races in october, and i just want to make sure that i can push through the whole thing without falling apart.  

since i tweet and foursquare everything, i was able to look up my progress.

*DATE* - *MINUTES:SECONDS*
8/30  -  29:09 (current)
8/11  -  29:37
7/20  -  29:51
7/12  -  30:51
7/08  -  33:07 (yeah, thats what happens not doing it for a month, lol)
6/09  -  31:00


----------



## n3ophy7e

Nice progress bbb  
How far are the race distances in October?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Bodypump!


----------



## Changed

30 minutes swim + sauna... had a strange pain from my hip, through my ass, down to my ankle today while walking to seminar; alas, I did not run.


----------



## badboybrian

thanks n3o. i appreciate it. they are both 5k.  nothing major.  but 2 years ago, i clocked in at a little over an hour getting to the finish (mainly because the people i was with walked most of it and i didnt want to leave them behind).  and then last year, i clocked in at around 45 minutes.  granted, running a treadmill is alot easier than running on streets, some with hills.  anyway, id like to do a little better this year.  and i say to anyone im with that lags behind, fuck 'em.  ;D  haha.

full body toning tonight after work
-dumbbell lunges
-lateral pull downs
-bench presses
-shoulder presses
-bicep curls
-tricep dips
-situps

boom!


----------



## Greenstar420

Hey everyone.  I'm getting my ass back in the gym more regular now, been a little lazy this year.  Been going for the last week though and feel great.  Today I worked back and biceps, 
-1.25 mile 15 min warmup on treadmill
-Lat pulldown
-seated row
-close grip pulldown
-dumbell curls
-seated curl machine
-10 min cool down treadmill.

Now its 420, time for a roast


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min BodyStep


----------



## Binge_Artist

sirmoonie said:


> 5 x 1/2 mile intervals at 6:30 min/mile pace, with 1/2 rest intervals at 8:30 min/mile pace.  Wish there was some way to determine whether that is a fast workout for my age (45).





That would kill me today (at 29), and it would have really fucked me up as a youngster (18-22).  So my guess is, yes, it's good for a 45 yr old.


----------



## badboybrian

meh, got lazy last night.  didnt do the lunges.  and i traded the lat pull downs for pull ups.  also, ran 2 miles and did jump rope for about 15 minutes before weight training.

ive got volleyball league tonight so will only have time for cardio after work.  im thinking more jump rope.  i need to work on the double skip (or stop showing off, either one).  lol.


----------



## Changed

ran 2 miles, then sprinted the straights on 2 laps (.5 miles) + swam for 30 minutes.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

decline press
and
front squats


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

badboybrian said:


> meh, got lazy last night.  didnt do the lunges.  and i traded the lat pull downs for pull ups.  also, ran 2 miles and did jump rope for about 15 minutes before weight training.
> 
> ive got volleyball league tonight so will only have time for cardio after work.  im thinking more jump rope.  i need to work on the double skip (or stop showing off, either one).  lol.



badboy brian! shame haha 

pulldowns do NOT equal pullups (despite how similar they look). 

as your rule of thumb, nothing beats moving your body through space as opposed to moving a weight through space. Imagine the difference between pullup/pulldown or squat/leg press. The lift where YOU move through space is the best one almost always.


----------



## badboybrian

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> badboy brian! shame haha
> 
> pulldowns do NOT equal pullups (despite how similar they look).
> 
> as your rule of thumb, nothing beats moving your body through space as opposed to moving a weight through space. Imagine the difference between pullup/pulldown or squat/leg press. The lift where YOU move through space is the best one almost always.




i dunno, bro.  they look pretty much the same to me.

LAT PULL DOWN EXERCISE PROFILE
Primary Muscle(s): Back
Secondary Muscle(s): Biceps
Mechanics: Compound
Equipment: Machines
http://www.muscleandstrength.com/exercises/lat-pull-down.html

WIDE GRIP PULL UP EXERCISE PROFILE
Primary Muscle(s): Back
Secondary Muscle(s): Biceps
Mechanics: Compound
Equipment: Bodyweight
http://www.muscleandstrength.com/exercises/wide-grip-pull-up.html






got 'em!


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

they look the same I agree! But have you ever repped out pullups with a 45lb plate hanging off you. it kicks the ass of your BW+45 on pulldowns I promise!!!:D


----------



## aanallein

Well that's just because of the way pulleys work to decrease force needed to move an object. If you put the lat pull down on high enough weight that you're requiring the same force for the same movement, then the exercises are identical.


----------



## L2R

good stuff with the running b3!

i did my chest, tris and shoulders yesterday.


----------



## Binge_Artist

About the only differences I can think of between pull ups and lat pulls are very minor stabilization issues, the fact that the weight of your arms assists you in the lat pulls, and you can use your core in the lat pulls.

IMO, the lats are a difficult muscle to isolate.  And for most mortals, it's very difficult to focus on the lats while pulling your entire bodyweight (ie, you'll put a lot of biceps, teres, and other muscles into the movement as you struggle to complete it).  I have had good luck doing pre-exhaust supersets of straight arm pullovers and BW pull ups.


----------



## tiggerific

an hour bouncing like mad on a trampoline with a kid who was playing at being a kangaroo. my legs and bum are sore but no where near as sore as my arm and stomach where the kangaroo kicks got me


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

aanallein said:


> Well that's just because of the way pulleys work to decrease force needed to move an object. If you put the lat pull down on high enough weight that you're requiring the same force for the same movement, then the exercises are identical.



well, I disagree. I get way more growth from pullups... something to do with muscle fiber recruitment I guess. They are different dont tell me you dont notice very real differences. They may be like the difference between rack pulls and deadlifts or front squats and back squats...not a HUGE difference but enough of a difference.

Also it just feels badass to do pullups with one or two 45s hanging off you. How many guys do that in the gym? 

my dream is to do pullups with three 45s off of me someday.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

Binge_Artist said:


> About the only differences I can think of between pull ups and lat pulls are very minor stabilization issues, the fact that the weight of your arms assists you in the lat pulls, and you can use your core in the lat pulls.
> 
> IMO, the lats are a difficult muscle to isolate.  And for most mortals, it's very difficult to focus on the lats while pulling your entire bodyweight (ie, you'll put a lot of biceps, teres, and other muscles into the movement as you struggle to complete it).  I have had good luck doing pre-exhaust supersets of straight arm pullovers and BW pull ups.


For most people its difficult to focus on lats while doing BW pullups!? For most PEOPLE perhaps, but athletes have very little difficulty doing BW pullups. My brother did 45 straight pullups (he's a marine). I can rep out BW pullups about as much as that and Im heavier than him taking into account height/weight ratio.

Next time you do a BW pullup try this...on the negative slow it down to a 3-4 second count...really squeeze the lats, mind-muscle connection, and concentrate on them. Now feel them getting ready to coil up like a spring and explode up on the concentric. I bet that will improve your mind-muscle connection to your lats! You can also do this with flat/decline/incline pressing. Lats are very important with these presses.

I think its awesome to blast out really heavy pullups (weighted) like 3-5 rep range then go do 2-3 sets of higher rep pulldowns.

my back workout is like:
back width: 3x3-5 pullups, 3x8-12 pulldowns
back thickness: 1x3-5 rack pulls, 3x8-12 BB rows

feelin the growth with that!


----------



## Mr. White

First time squating and deadlifting since breaking my foot 9 months ago. I've missed being scared of stairs after a workout


----------



## Binge_Artist

Mr. White said:


> First time squating and deadlifting since breaking my foot 9 months ago. I've missed being scared of stairs after a workout




Haha, I bet you're gonna be VERY afraid of stairs tomorrow (or even getting outta bed for that matter )


----------



## krautpout

45 minutes power masturbation, then 4 fluid ounce milk carton lifts, 8 fluid ounce coffee cup lifts, another 45 minutes of power masturbation with the other hand (important to avoid " one sided bodybuilder masturbation muscle syndrome")   and then the real killer, 8 steps to the bathroom. 

The whole thing can be repeated up to 5 times a day as long as there is no chaving / carpet burn

That's pure will power right there!!


----------



## krautpout

on a more serious note i find cycling the easiest exercise.  then pullups, push ups, stomach crunches and shoulder presses.   nevermind the lower body or anything else as long as the guns are bulging


----------



## L2R

matsuo inspired me to stop neglecting my legs. 

today smashed them on 5 machines for the best targetting workout they've had in years 
dunno the machine names, but i'll describe
seated press/squat 115kgs x 10 x 2, then 120 x 10 x 2
seated quad 75 x 10 x 3
calf press 110 x 10, then 120 x 10 and then 130 x 10
seated hamstring 80 x 7 x 3
then a machine you stand upright and push one leg at a time straight behind you. 80 x 10 x 3, then 80 x 5 (these were for each leg)

this broke a fairly good sweat took my breath at times. hobbled home. 

good stuff. tomorrow i'ma gonna cry.


----------



## L2R

biceps and back. 

armcurl bench, 20kgs x 6 x 3 (ouch)
seated row, 60kgs x 10 x 3 and then 1 more set after the rest
pull down, 65kgs x 10 x 3
different pull down machine, 60kgs x 7 x 2
lower back reverse crunches, holding 5kgs x 10, then holding 10kgs x 10 x 2

i'll compliment these with some dumbell work later tonight at home. 

yeah my legs still fuckin hurt


----------



## jam uh weezy

Changed said:


> swam for 30 minutes then sat in the sauna for 10.
> 
> not sure the sauna counts as a workout- though it is 'healthy living'



i love going in the sauna after the gym. feels so fuckin good. then you get out and the air is so breezy and cool ahhhhhh.%)


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

chest - decline press
shoulders - upright row
back width - 1 set BB row
back thickness - 1 brutal set DL


----------



## L2R

chest, shoulder and triceps

seated fixed fly (i think it's called) machine for just chest, freeweight 20kgs dumbells inclined, freeweight 10kgs dumbells above head tricep curls, seated pully press ups, freeweight 7kgs dumbells raises (shoulders), seated pully chest pressy thingy and roped tricep pull down. 

legs still hurt  can't run


----------



## Changed

rode my bike 10 miles then did body weight squats/pushups/dips/pull-ups/crunches.

getting back into this routine + eating 75% raw is pretty awesome.


----------



## Binge_Artist

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> chest - decline press
> shoulders - upright row
> back width - 1 set BB row
> back thickness - 1 brutal set DL




Dorian Yates would be proud.


----------



## BeckyLee

Well, I haven't done a whole lot today, but since my gym is open 24 hrs, my friends and I are about to go for a late night swim! I LOVE swimming... especially when I have the pool to myself! =)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

BodyStep class


----------



## Changed

squats / pushups / pullup / crunches

swam for 20 minutes
sauna for 10

PIZZA... BEER.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

1 rest pause set of BB curls
1 rest pause set of pinwheels
1 set of front squats
1 rest pause set of skullcrushers
1 rest pause set of pushdowns

arms toasted.


----------



## L2R

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> BodyStep class



worth it?


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

^ have you seen her pics in the nudie thread??? :D


/creepy


----------



## badboybrian

not at all creepy bro.  PI is a dime


----------



## Xtcpill69

Work is my workout bumping 20 tones a day in 25kg sacks lovely excersive I half 8.5 hours to do I  sweat like there's no tommorow


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Impacto Profundo said:


> worth it?


It made me sweat.  It reminds me of college and my lack of co-ordination.  There were a few dudes in the class.  I would not recommend it for you....too ghey with the cha cha chas and clapping.

I would prefer to spin (RPM) but did not want to wait 30 min for that class.

Tonight:  BodyAttack
THAT class is worth it.  Tough shit.


----------



## L2R

^edit: funny we wrote these at the same time :D

oh i know how smokin PI is, but that's from a whole range of training. was just curious about bodystep. my gym has it too, and i wonder if it's worth the time. i saw a class of the martial arts inspired one (bodyattack or something) and it looked really lame. not a fan of shadowboxing, i'd rather just do those things on an actual bag and put some balls into it.

last night ran only 7kms. felt heavier, even though i ran before dinner this time. felt like the extra muscle i put on in the last couple of weeks have made a big difference.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

BodyAttack had zero martial arts
plenty of cardio
no equipment but the occasional mat


----------



## L2R

double checked my gym's timetable. correction, the one i saw is "bodycombat" and it's based on "karate, tai kwan do, kickboxing, muay thai and capoeira".


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

they have that here but there are punching bags involved
perhaps not for the entire class
check it out and report back please


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

Impacto Profundo said:


> oh i know how smokin PI is, but that's from a whole range of training. was just curious about bodystep.


lol I know bro I was just playing around. She's all over the place training wise.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yeah my concentration has been drinking beer and eating shit food this summer


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

do another ONION RING DIP! JUST ONE MORE FEEL THE BURN!!!!!

today is:
1 set decline press
1 set hammer strength press rest paused
1 set upright rows
1 set BB row
1 set DEADLIFT

600g carbs today!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahahaha


----------



## Changed

started my first, actual, real, planned workout regimen.... that 5x5 starting strength shit.

feels good man.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

are you doing 5x5 or starting strength (is 3x5)?

5x5 is wave loaded iirc (increase weight as sets go on) starting strength is sets across (3 sets of same weight)

it will pack on strength if your diet is good. I went from a 95lb squat (i was a little guy!) to a 335lb squat in two years.


----------



## Changed

I'm doing 5x5 with 5 more pounds every workout (same weight for all sets). I've heard the 3x5 is better, but I've always been skinny-fat so I figured the increase in reps might help burn fat while building muscle.

I've been eating 90% raw vegetarian for a couple weeks and I feel great and have noticed a good amount of fat loss. I'd like to prove those people wrong that say eating raw/veg doesn't provide enough protein to build muscle...

We'll see in 3 months.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

nobody intelligent is saying that eating raw/veg doesnt provide enough protein for YOU. Its an individual thing. For me it would be terrible (I've tried I got down to the skinniest I ever got). I need 300g of animal protein a day to build muscle. And about 400g of carbs a day. And 100g fat (lots of saturated fats).

You might want to be cautious about recovery time since 5x5 is 3x week and I dunno if the nutes you gonna take in are enough for that regimen. I predict you ain't gonna build shit off nuts and soy. But go for it man. Prove me wrong and snag a 3 plates per side below parallel squat for yourself.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

BodyPump class


----------



## Changed

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> nobody intelligent is saying that eating raw/veg doesnt provide enough protein for YOU. Its an individual thing. For me it would be terrible (I've tried I got down to the skinniest I ever got). I need 300g of animal protein a day to build muscle. And about 400g of carbs a day. And 100g fat (lots of saturated fats).
> 
> You might want to be cautious about recovery time since 5x5 is 3x week and I dunno if the nutes you gonna take in are enough for that regimen. I predict you ain't gonna build shit off nuts and soy. But go for it man. Prove me wrong and snag a 3 plates per side below parallel squat for yourself.



I don't eat any soy. 

I can't tell if you're joking about saturated fats and the protein... your body can't even process that much protein. And, well... I think we all know what saturated fats aren't the best for you.

I get close to 100g's of protein a day and 200%+ vitamins/minerals (vitamin B12 and D come from multivitamins... who knows how much of that is absorbed...)

Eating raw improves recovery time for exercise and allows the body to function more efficiently (or so I've read. I'll get back to you in a little while with 1st hand experience).


----------



## Dave

^ Interesting. I'm curious to hear about your results once they're in.

I've been finally able to get back into running. Ran 6K on Mon, 7 on Weds, Fri and today. Did a hatha yoga class on Tues and Thurs, and will be doing another tomorrow. Let's see if I can keep this schedule up while I'm working.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Abbs and triceps today with a little cardio at the ass end.  



I've gotten the best results by doing abbs before every workout..around 10-15 mins or so


----------



## n3ophy7e

Haven't done any formal exercise since last week but skied all weekend, which is some pretty hefty cardio right there %)


----------



## L2R

^sick!

today: legs, i got em, _knew_ how to use them.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I will make it to spinning at 1p. 
Thinking about taking the dog for a hike to the same place we went Kstoner.  It rained last night so it might be messy.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I will make it to spinning at 1p.
> Thinking about taking the dog for a hike to the same place we went Kstoner.  It rained last night so it might be messy.



wear your mud boots! 


IP I"m with you on the leg train today.  I've grown to love leg days now though.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

Changed said:


> I don't eat any soy.
> 
> I can't tell if you're joking about saturated fats and the protein... your body can't even process that much protein. And, well... I think we all know what saturated fats aren't the best for you.
> 
> I get close to 100g's of protein a day and 200%+ vitamins/minerals (vitamin B12 and D come from multivitamins... who knows how much of that is absorbed...)
> 
> Eating raw improves recovery time for exercise and allows the body to function more efficiently (or so I've read. I'll get back to you in a little while with 1st hand experience).



ok. Best of luck.

I'm not joking btw. I eat 6-7 times a day in order to break the protein up. What makes you think just because your body cannot process 300g of protein mine cannot? :D

anyways get back to me on the lifting on a raw diet thing...I'll be curious how much strength increases you make.


----------



## Changed

I didn't say *my* body can't process 300g of protein.

And you were joking about saturated fats?


----------



## AfterGlow

I went out for a 4.5 mile run this morning.


----------



## hardcheeba

Changed said:


> I'm doing 5x5 with 5 more pounds every workout (same weight for all sets). I've heard the 3x5 is better, but I've always been skinny-fat so I figured the increase in reps might help burn fat while building muscle.
> 
> I've been eating 90% raw vegetarian for a couple weeks and I feel great and have noticed a good amount of fat loss. I'd like to prove those people wrong that say eating raw/veg doesn't provide enough protein to build muscle...
> 
> We'll see in 3 months.



First of all, if you were to see results from a vegetarian diet, it would undoubtedly take more than three months, and second, just eat meat?
And also, 100g of protein is NOTHING. You need atleast 250g of protein to start seeing serious results. Just buy a whey protein powder if you haven't already.


----------



## SirTophamHat

DB military press 3 sets
superset pullups and tricep cable pulldowns 3 sets
BB bicep curls 1 set

was going to swim but the pool was closed.  Tomorrow will be a better workout.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

KStoner6tb said:


> wear your mud boots!


didn't have to...as you know did not make it on the trail due to lack of dog leash

but I did go spinning it felt good


----------



## L2R

KStoner6tb said:


> wear your mud boots!
> 
> 
> IP I"m with you on the leg train today.  I've grown to love leg days now though.



what's the machine which works a bit like this one:





except the track is horizontal and the peddle can swivvel to either side and the user pushed it directly behind with the pad on the chest instead of the shoulder? that thing takes the wind and sweat out of me hard.

love it:D


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

Changed said:


> I didn't say *my* body can't process 300g of protein.
> 
> And you were joking about saturated fats?



no, why would I purposely put false information out there? Increasing saturated fats will increase endogenous testosterone. It will also increase vascularity by increasing BP (along with sodium). I've set some personal bests easily the day after eating 16+oz of steak the previous night. It makes me rip the fucking barbell off the floor deadlifting.

imo you're gonna need to get fuckin primal brother to make some progress with this stuff. Your lazy out of shape vegetarian body does not want to deadlift 395 pounds. It wants to lay in a pasture grazing on vegetables. LMAO.

I also consume extra saturated fats in the form of coconut oil at night before sleeping for extra calories.

you've been brainwashed that meat and saturated fats are bad for you. Poor you.

On-topic:

today is 'auxiliary' day:
1 set BB curls rest-paused
1 set hammer curls straight set
1 set DB skullcrushers rest-paused
1 set pushdowns straight set
2 sets seated calves
2 sets standing calves
2 sets decline crunches


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min hike


----------



## SirTophamHat

afternoon:

30 min swim alternating breast stroke / freestyle

pm:

BB & DB curls supersetted with tricep cable extensions [7-8 sets for each musclegroup]  systematic overtraining for rebound growth ftw :D

my legs are overdue for a hard workout, maybe tomo hehe.


----------



## L2R

biceps and back. smashed em. the free weight isolating upper back row went from 30kgs on each arm to 50kgs each.


----------



## Binge_Artist

*Bodybuilding with Bingey, 101*

*Sunday, Hamstrings*

5 x 5 Straight Leg Deadlifts

10 x 10 Leg curls

5 mile run

*Monday, Shoulders, Triceps*

5 x 5 Military press

10 x 10 Side lateral raises

5 x 10 Triceps push downs

5 x 10 Overhead extensions

*Today, Quads*

5 x 5 Squats

10 x 10 Leg extensions

5 mile run

*Tomorrow, Back and Biceps*

4 x 10 Barbell shrugs

4 x 10 Barbell rows

4 x 10 Wide grip pull ups

4 x trisets of Chin ups, Barbell curls, Hang cleans. 

*Day after tomorrow, repeat with Hamstrings*


----------



## Changed

I can't help but laugh when people get angry that other people eat vegetables.


----------



## Binge_Artist

Changed said:


> I can't help but laugh when people get angry that other people eat vegetables.




While I don't get "angry" when I hear that other people eat vegetables, I must admit that I am overcome by an initial surge of indifference, followed by a wave of optimism that my emotional response will trigger laughter in others.

But I would gladly switch to anger if I were presented with sufficient evidence that such a reaction would better serve my optimistic hopes.


----------



## BeckyLee

I went on my usual jog about a mile with my dog today... I usually go to a spinning class at least twice a week (partially cause the instructor is cute ;-)), but I burnt my hand really badly cooking- the palm- so no bike riding for me this week...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

You don't need your arm to spin 

bodyPUMP class!


----------



## mariacallas

Finally did my yoga routine [5 Tibetan Rites] last night, after a few months of not doing so due to too much partying, late nights, work, general laziness. I did 10 reps each [down from my usual 21]. My gosh. I can't believe I even STOPPED for a couple of months. I slept so well, I feel lighter, more energy, I'm not lethargic, I'm more focused at work, and I don't have brain fog that I usually have during my sober work week. It's truly a miracle. 
Will keep doing everynight...baby steps...


----------



## L2R

kudos, mc  
 good stuff!




wish i were partying


----------



## L2R

triceps, chest and shoulders

lovely pain going two consecutive days


----------



## KStoner6tb

Impacto Profundo said:


> what's the machine which works a bit like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except the track is horizontal and the peddle can swivvel to either side and the user pushed it directly behind with the pad on the chest instead of the shoulder? that thing takes the wind and sweat out of me hard.
> 
> love it:D



I'm not quite sure which machine you're referring to.  But if it takes the sweat & wind out of you=go with it 


Today: Back(heavy low rep)

Pullups
Deads
Dumbbell Rows
Pullovers
Cable Rows


----------



## Binge_Artist

IIRC, Drago used that machine in Rocky 4.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

Changed said:


> I can't help but laugh when people get angry that other people eat vegetables.



Who is angry. I told you that you will fail your goals based on the information you gave. You seem to think its easy to deadlift 495 pounds or squat 315 for 10 reps. A vegetarian grazer cannot do it. You need to eat meat to do that.

and fyi its not an either or. I eat 2-4 servings of cooked vegetables a day and 1 huge raw salad every evening.


----------



## aanallein

curious: have you deadlifted 495 for 10?

(i actually agree with your other posts)


----------



## Changed

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> Who is angry. I told you that you will fail your goals based on the information you gave. You seem to think its easy to deadlift 495 pounds or squat 315 for 10 reps. A vegetarian grazer cannot do it. You need to eat meat to do that.
> 
> and fyi its not an either or. I eat 2-4 servings of cooked vegetables a day and 1 huge raw salad every evening.



where did I say a 1,000# combined is my goal? you're acting as if you know me and my fitness levels, my exact diet, etc... as if all vegetarians are PETA protesting tree-huggers that weigh 120 lbs.

going to the gym, brb


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

aanallein said:


> curious: have you deadlifted 495 for 10?
> 
> (i actually agree with your other posts)



not yet but I've rackpulled below knee 405 for 10. my goal is a triple bodyweight deadlift and squat.

hey Changed, but dont let me rain on your parade...Im  not tryin to be a dick...there are many paths,...maybe you will learn something critical about your bodymind by struggling in a protein deficit. (?). I've learned a lot about myself from lifting.


----------



## Binge_Artist

What would be the symptoms of a protein deficit?


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

stalling strength gains


----------



## Binge_Artist

You'd think that _constant_ high protein intake would be contrary to strength gains.

The body might think, "Well, evidently I'm strong enough to capture and eat what appears to be an entire cow's worth of protein.  So it's not urgent that I get stronger any time soon."


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

start intermittent fasting to increase insulin sensitivity

also sporadically use small doses of IGF to increase insulin sensitivity


----------



## Binge_Artist

Fast => work out intensely => eat lots of protein in one sitting

Seems the "natural" sequence for convincing your body it needs to be strong enough to wrestle bears to eat (hence, survive).  And perhaps fasting after a workout if you feel there was insufficinet progress.

Never tried it, but it's just "out there" enough to hold some water.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

well I'd say its going to spike cortisol and end up being catabolic.

I'd rather fast, carbload, BCAAs, lift, pro/carb meal, pro/carb meal, pro/fat meal.

personally


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min spin class


----------



## brandy42

Getting back up to full steam.

25 mins runner upcline, hills.

And the others, weights etc.

And I went on the sunbed to keep up my tan....


----------



## Breecamb

Boxing session this morning - nice mix up for training and I'm loving it :D

Bring on the race season


----------



## aanallein

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> not yet but I've rackpulled below knee 405 for 10. my goal is a triple bodyweight deadlift and squat.



never bothered with rackpulls but i did do 495 for 11 at my peak. goodluck with it and let us know how it goes.


----------



## aanallein

Binge_Artist said:


> You'd think that _constant_ high protein intake would be contrary to strength gains.
> 
> The body might think, "Well, evidently I'm strong enough to capture and eat what appears to be an entire cow's worth of protein.  So it's not urgent that I get stronger any time soon."



not how it works. as said, fasting puts stress on the body, slows metabolism and causes cortisol to be released.

the body aims to shed muscle mass. it does not want to grow because growth means you have a higher resting metabolism and that makes us more vulnerable under conditions prior to modern life. if you want to grow you have to keep your body inundated with nutrients.

and for the immediate replies of "you don't know my goal" "i dont want to get THAT big" etc. you never get "that" big on accident. it takes years and years of work, diet, and constant vigilance. if you're going to undermine your progress with a crap diet (and I am guilty of this myself) then you most definitely wont ever get "too" big or reach "your goal". you won't even get close. proper diet and all that stuff wont make you  monstrous and wont make you as big as a body builder. it WILL make getting to a healthy and tone looking body hella easy though. rather than needing to bust your ass on cardio, eat regular meals of high protein foods with low amounts of high glycemic index carbs and you'll see a better (not necessarily bigger) physique without increasing your training at all.

hell, ive shed 24 lbs in the last 60 days by altering my diet alone.



as for the science stuff:
yes the body can process 300g of protein a day. it just needs to do it ~40g at a time so you'd have to space it out properly.
saturated fat and cholesterol both turn into testosterone which is important for the male body when weight training.
raw foods are less efficient. denaturing the proteins with cooking is why man started to develop a larger brain - we got more cals more efficiently. raw food diets are not better.


----------



## Binge_Artist

Theoretically, the body's geared for survival, right?

Say you enter the gym with a goal of 225 x 10 on some exercise, but say you only hit 9 reps.  Conventional wisdom says eat a lot of protein, rest, and try again in a few days, right?

But what are we "teaching" our bodies when we do this?  We're teaching them that, even if you fuck up, you can still eat.  Which may well be counter-productive.

Now, suppose on the other hand, if we only hit the 9 reps, we JUST DIDN'T EAT.  See, this way, we're telling our bodies, "The mother fucking bear won.  So guess what, mother fucker?  You don't eat tonight!  You wanna eat tomorrow?  Well, you'd better hit that 10th rep."


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

havent had my morning cup of coffee yet...but your argument is flawed. we dont teach our bodies anything...we provide a stimulus to the mechanical fibers in our muscle. Some fibers tear under the stimulus if the stimulus is greater than the muscle has been designed to withstand. Then with proper nutrition/rest/hormonal environment the fibers are repaired and built to withstand that stimulus next time it is encountered. Of course next time you will be adding at least 5lbs per side to the bar so the body must encounter a new stimulus. Thats why imo its important to get out after one set per lift has been done. All you need is one work set ime for hypertrophy/strength gains.

If proper nutrition/rest/hormones are not given the body then the fibers will remain damaged and catabolism will occur over time (muscle-eating). This is why its important to saturate the body with amino acids that are highly bioavailable (eggs, whey, casein, meat). Protein from nuts and veggies aint gonna cut it here


----------



## Binge_Artist

IIRC, the ancient Spartans used to play these games where the teams that lost a competition didn't get to eat that night.  Didn't make them any bigger or stronger, of course.  But it made them more "underhanded", "cutthroat" and "bloodthirsty".  

IMO, it may be a good idea to occasionally do stuff to increase mental toughness, even at the cost of temporary loss of muscle.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

you dont think the pressure of a 10lb PR every time you squat is enough motivation!??! It makes me intense and focused as fuckin hell when I squat.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

btw binge go to the steroid forum and look at my routine diet if you interested.


----------



## Swerlz

I've getting back on my bike again. Riding 2-3 miles a day around my neighboorhood.

Feels good


----------



## Binge_Artist

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> btw binge go to the steroid forum and look at my routine diet if you interested.




You seem to be much more structured than I usually am for a bulk/strength gaining endeavor.


I usually just eat a lot, lift a lot, and rest a lot.  

As far as food goes, KFC, burger king, etc.

Lifting, I prefer volume over intensity.

Rest, forego all unnecessary movement.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

i dont mind some fast food every now and then although if Im gonna cheat its usually pizza since I work at a pizza place. I bring my brown rice and beef in though (much to their chagrin they all eat  pizza every shift).

Problem with fast food is that the macros are all skewed...its a lot of fat and carbs and just a bit of protein. Its not bad if you're malnurished but if you're pushing to squeak a few more pounds on your frame while minimizing bodyfat accrual then there are better options (cook yourself its better macro ratio and cheaper). I bought a huge bag of brown rice today each serving will cost about 15 cents. And then a huge block of beef each serving will be about 1.25. And the egg whites are about 75 cents a serving. Cheap as fuck compared to BK.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

btw, if you are natural then it serves you well to stay lean(ish) (abs showing at least top 4). Because with higher bodyfat comes higher estrogen (the enzyme that converts test to estrogen resides mainly in bodyfat). So if you lower your bodyfat slowly you will actually raise your testosterone.

You can also supplement with an aromatase inhibitor such as aromasin if you are natural (at a low dose) this will raise testosterone levels safely by about 30-40% (there are studies) and IGF levels by 15-20% iirc.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> but if you're pushing to squeak a few more pounds on your frame while minimizing bodyfat accrual then there are better options


quoting myself how narcissistic. You have to be honest with yourself Binge what your goals are and what your body is naturally able to handle genetically. Not all of us are going to ever be 240 lean. I will not be able to do this without punishing my body with huge amounts of steroids (which I refuse to do for reasons associated with raises hematocrit levels which can lead to heart disease).

My point is dont add a lot of bodyfat to your body in the hopes of gaining a bunch of muscle. it wont work like that. Your body needs to slowly accrue muscle with minimal fat gains this is easy if you watch your diet and eat cleanly. There is a lot to be said for slow gains...muscle maturity...retention of muscle...slow gains are solid gains generally ime.


----------



## daysonatrain

just finished a 350 mile bike tour in arizona.


----------



## Binge_Artist

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> You have to be honest with yourself Binge what your goals are and what your body is naturally able to handle genetically. Not all of us are going to ever be 240 lean.




240 "lean" wouldn't be out of the question (lean as in ~22-25% bf, and ready to begin a cut).

TBQH, my problems in the past with reaching that level haven't had so much to do with diet or routine issues, but more with my inability to go more than 4 months clean without commencing another opiate habit.  My hopes are that I'll someday outgrow opiates.  But by that time, I may have outgrown high testosterone levels too.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

then start on TRT

22-25% bodyfat is not lean. I was talking 8-10% bodyfat. Then if you wanted to strike at 6% you could cycle T3 and GH and nail it. Fortunately I never want to go below 10%.


----------



## Binge_Artist

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> then start on TRT
> 
> 22-25% bodyfat is not lean. I was talking 8-10% bodyfat. Then if you wanted to strike at 6% you could cycle T3 and GH and nail it. Fortunately I never want to go below 10%.




6% would be BB'ing "contest ready", right?

You were talking about "top four abs", which are clearly visible when you're 5'10" 240 @ 22-25%, right?


I know what you mean, though...athletes and BB'ers seem to have "different scales" for BF.  An athelete at 6% BF would look "lean" but not ripped to shreds, like a BB'er would at that level.  But that may have something to do with the illusions created by tone and proportion.


----------



## SirTophamHat

anyone looks ripped to shreds at 6% ime.  depending on how you individually store fat, some people can have a full 6 at ~10-12%.


----------



## Binge_Artist

Here's me at ~15%.  I imagine I could add a good 10 lbs of lard while still retaining "some" ab definition.



*NSFW*:


----------



## SirTophamHat

you don't seem like 15% in that pic, but if that's from an accurate estimate then props. either way actually. you look solid.


----------



## brandy42

Maybe this is the wrong forum ?

But would steroids such as a low dose of methandione be advisable ?

I never taken any such before. But they are so cheap.


----------



## aanallein

Binge_Artist said:


> Theoretically, the body's geared for survival, right?
> 
> Say you enter the gym with a goal of 225 x 10 on some exercise, but say you only hit 9 reps.  Conventional wisdom says eat a lot of protein, rest, and try again in a few days, right?
> 
> But what are we "teaching" our bodies when we do this?  We're teaching them that, even if you fuck up, you can still eat.  Which may well be counter-productive.
> 
> Now, suppose on the other hand, if we only hit the 9 reps, we JUST DIDN'T EAT.  See, this way, we're telling our bodies, "The mother fucking bear won.  So guess what, mother fucker?  You don't eat tonight!  You wanna eat tomorrow?  Well, you'd better hit that 10th rep."



if only it worked like that but it doesnt.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min BODYPUMP class


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

im gonna wonder around the raleigh tom petty parking lot looking for tickets cuz i dont have any... and then walking up the like 200 stairs to get to the grass sections lol


----------



## n3ophy7e

I did my first half-marathon today, it was awesome  
I don't know my time yet but I think it was about 2:15hrs, which I would be super happy with because I've been sick all week and I was aiming to do it in 2:20hrs. 

Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## L2R

ah shit, i wanted to wave at you as you ran past my balcony, but i was out all day


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

WAY TO GO N3O!!!

45 min spinning class
3.4 mile (round trip) hike up and down Mill Mountain with the dog


----------



## double ewe

100 min trail run. perfect weather for it.


----------



## L2R

14km run in 84mins. the same as my last city to surf run a few years back. considering the hills in the run, i did worse tonight, considering that i spent the time reading two weeks worth of sociology lectures (and understanding them) as i ran i guess i did a bit better.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Impacto Profundo said:


> 14km run in 84mins.



That is great dude!!


----------



## L2R

not as pretty as you, my dear


----------



## double ewe

40 min on the trails, kicking hard on up-hills.

put in a really big week training-wise and am carrying a lot of fatigue right now. feels good, honestly.


----------



## L2R

chest, shoulders and triceps
until i can do's no moe


feel gud man. the pump - the layer i stripped in the run last night looks pretty fuckin good, mang.

edit: corrected


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

BodyPUMP class


----------



## L2R

tonight: biceps and back

3 different kinds of rows, 2 different kinds of lat pull downs, and a few different armcurls and shrugs. i stopped counting the reps and sets, except for 5 sets of 10 reverse situps thingies (lower back) holding 10kgs to my chest.


----------



## badboybrian

did plyometrics for the first time last night.  loved it!  after running and jump rope, i did depth jumps and box jumps.  holy crap my legs felt like jello after.  can still feel them today.  wont have time to do it tonight but definitely gonna do more tomorrow.

i play in a sand volleyball league and i hope these exercises improve my hops.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

bodystep class


----------



## Apostacious

50 minute run (~6 miles).  Feel good afterwards.


----------



## SirTophamHat

5 sets flat bench, 3 sets back squats, a set of pullups, 2 sets glute/ham raises and some tricep/bicep stuff.  

been going at it less intense lately cause my back is iffy but still managing to either lift weights or swim 5x a week.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Got back in to training today after a few days' rest. 
Did a 30min circuit class at the gym. It was my first circuit class ever and holy _shit_ did he work us!!  

It was awesome


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

arms and legs

BB curls 1 set RP
seated hammer curls 1 set straight
pinwheels 1 set straight
CG BP 1 set RP
Squats 1 set straight
Leg Press 1 set x 20


----------



## Swerlz

6 mile bike ride (against the wind)
then about an hour on the bowflex working on my arms and back


----------



## badboybrian

i cant wait to get to the gym tonight.  gonna do more plyometric exercises.  mostly depth jumps to horizontal jumps like this.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

20 min of upper body with free weights prior to 45 min spin class


----------



## L2R

legs day.

that machine i mentioned the other day is just called the glute, so it works your arse. holy shit it smashes me. i broke up my sets with some work on the fly (my chest wasn't too sore to work on a little)



n3ophy7e said:


> Got back in to training today after a few days' rest.
> Did a 30min circuit class at the gym. It was my first circuit class ever and holy _shit_ did he work us!!
> 
> It was awesome



i really miss the circuit classes from my old boxing gym. those were awesome. n30, i'm really surprised that this is your first time.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

walked half a mile I biked 3 miles


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

split about 10 huge chunks of wood into firewood


----------



## n3ophy7e

Impacto Profundo said:


> n30, i'm really surprised that this is your first time.



I've always been a solo-worker-outerer, I've only just started getting in to the classes thing! It's different, I wouldn't say it's _better_ than working out alone, but it spices things up a lil  


Today I did a 1km swim then 5km run straight afterwards, not too shabby after a big night out last night :D


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

^ the gym I work out in (a new one for me) I'm usually the only one inside. There is not even a guy at the front desk 

I have taken to grunting like an animal and telling myself in a growling voice "fuck yea andy fuck yea you fuckin pussy"

1 set decline press
1 set incline press
1 set OH press
1 set DB Row
1 set BB row dropset
1 set rackpull
1 set heavy partial pulldowns

done in 40 minutes every part of back and chest ripped to shreds ready to rebuild.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

spinning class at 1p


----------



## L2R

andy? _andy_ andy?


today i hit my back and bis pretty quick like.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yeah _andy_ andy


----------



## L2R

no shit. hey dude, says slowpoke impacto. :D


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

hey man 

You and PI are making this thread interesting. Really enjoying watching you progress pics


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ahhh my left latissimus dorsi and teres major muscles are twitching like CRAZY after my swim yesterday!!!! Just goes to show how weak they are. 
(About 6 years ago I injured my left shoulder and didn't go to the physio until like _months_ afterwards, during which time I just literally did nothing with my left arm/shoulder because it hurt too much. And so my shoulder has been really weak ever since. Booooo)


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

you try external rotation band lift google external rotation band rehab and google band pullapart. you do that everyday 2 time 20 rep then a week or two you feel better.

apology for weird wording am no have key letter on keyboard only have few key now


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oooh yep I know exactly what you mean man. Thanks heaps, I will look it up!
That must have been a challenge with clearly no "s" key :D


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

it mind problem healthy for mind keep it fluid.


----------



## Breecamb

caveman training then kettle bell session today. 

Boxing tomorrow - whoop whoop!


----------



## L2R

^nice 

today, smashed me tris, shoulders and chest. i like the morning workouts, cuz then i can work those same muscle groups with my dumbells at home before bed later on. 



Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> hey man
> 
> You and PI are making this thread interesting. Really enjoying watching you progress pics



my shit has really escalated when my neighbours let me use their proper gym membership. i pay a third of their fees and have one of their 3 passes. love this. :D:D:D


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

^ awesome I was getting a poverty scholarship at the Y for awhile. 23 bucks/month for great gym (pool, weights, sauna, etc). Now Im in this ghetto ass redneck gym but its better because I can yell fuck and drop weights everywhere without middleaged women telling me to be quiet (seriously happened in the Y!)

today:
squats
and biceps


----------



## Binge_Artist

Middle aged women who frequent redneck gyms are excellent sources for just about any thing you would ever want.


ESPECIALLY unprotected anal sex.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

I already got a baby.


----------



## Binge_Artist

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> I already got a baby.




I'm sure I have several little Bingeys out there.

But that's the beauty of anal sex.  Don't gotta worry about babies.

Plus, to keep with the thread topic, I'm sure it's great exercise too.


----------



## n3ophy7e

What the fuck are you on about BA?

Moving right along...

Today going for another swim and a run afterwards. 
Breecamb, what do you call that type of training for triathlons? You mentioned it to me once and I seriously can't remember :D


----------



## Breecamb

Brick session  (usually it's a bike/run or swim/bike)

And yes the race season has started again - am planning my training around the local races here.

But first off to kettle bell class - a different form of weights training for me - challenging and I am loving it.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Breecamb said:


> Brick session  (usually it's a bike/run or swim/bike)



That's it! Thanks


----------



## belarki

Breecamb said:


> Brick session  (usually it's a bike/run or swim/bike)
> 
> And yes the race season has started again - am planning my training around the local races here.
> 
> But first off to kettle bell class - a different form of weights training for me - challenging and I am loving it.



Oooh kettlebells hey? I've been meaning to give them a go but need to find an instructor to go through the basics with me... and they don't seem cheap. The guys I train in krav with are all into KBs but whenever they have interstate instructors up giving courses (from Dragon Door or RKC or somesuch organisation) they are always several hundred dollars for a couple of hours


----------



## Tunnelfission

Just some really heavy EZ bar curls in the garage today, just swinging around 95 pounds like it was nothin!

well it's not THAT much anyways


----------



## L2R

Impacto Profundo said:


> 14km run in 84mins. the same as my last city to surf run a few years back. considering the hills in the run, i did worse tonight, considering that i spent the time reading two weeks worth of sociology lectures (and understanding them) as i ran i guess i did a bit better.



9 days later and just did another 14kms and beat my record by 9mins. did it in 75mins. i'm not in THAT much better condition, but i was testing a pair of zoom insoles in my airmax runners. i wanted to see if they'd pop under such duress, but they held just fine.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

BodySTEP class


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min spinning class


----------



## L2R

today and yesterdays are rest days for me. the run really took it out of me, so i'm only going for a long walk at lunch is all, and sleeping long (about 8 hours last two nights).


----------



## n3ophy7e

Impacto Profundo said:


> 9 days later and just did another 14kms and beat my record by 9mins. did it in 75mins.



Excellent work man!


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

a quickie:

3 sets OH Press
3 sets Pullups (BW)
3 sets Squats


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Binge_Artist said:


> I'm sure I have several little Bingeys out there.
> 
> But that's the beauty of anal sex.  Don't gotta worry about babies.
> 
> Plus, to keep with the thread topic, I'm sure it's great exercise too.



He meant he has a ME, which means any engaging in anal sex with a middle aged woman would result in her immediate beat down by my 110 pound, rage filled self. :D

Today:

Pull ups w/ 55 pounds off my body weight (it's starting to get really hard)- 3 sets of 5

Dips w/60 pounds of my body weight- 3 sets of 15 

Face pulls, 60 pounds- 3 sets of 6

Back extensions @25 pounds- 3 sets of 10

Followed by a nice boiling hot sauna and a long, relaxing shower. 

I really want to get back into rock climbing soon. Nothing makes me feel more fit.


----------



## SirTophamHat

6x4 back squats
2x8 weighted pullups
2x10 tricep cable extensions
2x12 reverse hypers

if my shoulders were healed enough to hit military press & i had had time for some db curls this workout woulda been complete.


----------



## RedLeader

deadlift 10, 5, 3
power cleans 10, 5, 3
power upright rows 10, 5, 3
lift, clean & jerk 10, 5, 3
bent over row (underhand) 10, 5, 3
bent over row (overhand) 10, 5, 3

20 minutes of abs/obliques work


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

^ you do deadlifts BEFORE row/cleaning??? I am wiped after deadlifts even just 1x6 wipes me if the intensity is right.

today

decline barbell press 1x10
DB Row 1x12
BB Row dropset 1x12
Rack Pulls 1x6


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min BodyPump class
and cleaning the entire house...this is the only time I wish we had less space


----------



## RedLeader

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> ^ you do deadlifts BEFORE row/cleaning??? I am wiped after deadlifts even just 1x6 wipes me if the intensity is right.



Ya.  Well I've been deadlifting for about 3 years now, but I just started doing cleans and LCJs this past month.  So I'm much lighter still on the new lifts, meaning that the DL component of those is minimally taxing (plus I'm only doing about 75% of my 10, 5, and 3 RPMs on DLs in the above).  I'm sure that this will change in time and I'll adapt however my body tells me is best.  

I have another day in my split where I do back stuff, and on that day ya I'll start it off with the most taxing rows.


----------



## AfterGlow

yesterday am:
2 miles treadmill
5x10-20 ab crunch machine
4x15 torso twist machine
5x8-12 incline dumbell press
5x8-12 pec flys
5x4-10 seated chest press machine

this am:
4.5 mile run

tomorrow am:
2 miles treadmill
5x10-20 ab crunch machine
4x15 torso twist machine
5x8-12 side dumbell raise
5x8-12 front dumbell raise
5x4-10 seated military press machine


----------



## SirTophamHat

Mr. RedLeader, your workout makes sense at the moment tho it could be advantageous to put the more technique-intensive lifts before the DLs as M^2 was talking about.  Only because with those O-lifts technique plays a big part in how much you're able to lift and if you are the slightest bit tired, that can throw everything off.  And at the risk of coming off like even more of a dick, is there a reason why you've got power/hang cleans and clean & jerks as part of the same workout?  I'm curious because I'm an aspiring strength & conditioning coach/physiologist and I've never seen that before. 

Today:

Afternoon: 30 min swim

PM: 3 sets DB MP - 5 sets DB curls - 2 sets hanging leg raises - 30 min swim\

Time for some lowfat unsalted cottage cheese! *groan*


----------



## RedLeader

SirTophamHat said:


> Mr. RedLeader, your workout makes sense at the moment tho it could be advantageous to put the more technique-intensive lifts before the DLs as M^2 was talking about.  Only because with those O-lifts technique plays a big part in how much you're able to lift and if you are the slightest bit tired, that can throw everything off.  And at the risk of coming off like even more of a dick, is there a reason why you've got power/hang cleans and clean & jerks as part of the same workout?  I'm curious because I'm an aspiring strength & conditioning coach/physiologist and I've never seen that before.



I'll switch up the order next time I have that day and report on how I am, both with respect to fatigue and with respect to numbers.  As for why I have lumped the different O-Lifts all together (or low-rep rows as well for that matter), I don't have a real rational argument for it.  Basically I've been doing a split workout taylored for bodybuilding for a while now and decided (I guess for fun?) that I wanted to start doing a few olympic lifts as well.  I figure that while I am still getting used to proper form and hence keeping the weight light, I could just lump this in with the day on which I focus on core.  If I keep up the olympic stuff, I imagine I will have a chat with someone like yourself and distribute them across my BBing split in the most sensical fashion.  

Don't worry about coming off like a dick; it's just constructive criticism


----------



## SirTophamHat

That makes sense.  There is also a psychological advantage to moving from such heavy weight used in a compound like the DL to form-work weight on the more complicated stuffs.

I have found that O lifts and amateur BBing go fine together   More CNS intensive stuff, more GH release, and more fun because let's face it--compared to the O-lifts, all the other movements are pretty much for sissies.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

more GH release??? 







jk


----------



## Mehm

After a windy, cold, flat summer, the sun is out (sometimes..) and the surf is pumping   Was about 6' yesterday with 9' sets every 20 minutes or so.  While I didn't catch anything, it was beautiful to watch them roll in.  Good workout too.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

do you still surf that 7' fish right?

I started surfing a 5'6" shortboard and I will never go back larger. So much better than my old 6' fish.


----------



## Mehm

no, I went to an 8' gun last winter and liked it for stability and catching big waves, but it has limited mobility.  A few months ago I got a 6' short board.  It's def nice to cut and duck dive.  How was the east coast summer?


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

i went out surfing literally one time dude...I caught one big sloppy  10+ foot day late spring and that was it for me.

i couldnt leave my chica dude :D

plus the swell blowed this summer.

el salvador spoiled me so hard man. i was there for 50 days and literally every single day was good...6+ hours of quality surfing.


----------



## L2R

some biceps and back work today


----------



## SirTophamHat

AM:  30 minute swim and 4 sets decline bench

PM:  Pickup basketball


----------



## Dr Pepper

Some high-duration rep work for my tongue.  Girlfriend was very appreciative.  Lol


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ TMI!!  


1km swim followed by 5km run.
The run felt like it nearly killed me for some reason. I think I haven't eaten enough today for doing that much exercise...


Also, yesterday: ran 7km in 36 mins.


----------



## Breecamb

^Awesome pace N3O!

And yes so important to refuel - more than you think you need to 

After a week of night shifts and work did boxing this morning and boy was I totally shattered  I started to think I was this unfit blob again 

more sleep needed


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Thanks hun! You doing any tri's this season?


----------



## junglejuice

2.5 hours of brazilian jiu jitsu...first day back.

Holy fuck I feel like I got jumped in the parking lot


----------



## L2R

just 21kms on one of them stationary bikes in the gym downstairs. aint used one of them in a LONG time. also a bunch of crunches on wire weighted abs thingo.


----------



## Tranced

addictivepersona said:


> 20-25 reps with the five pound weights; three different lifts; even tried a few squats--Can you say "improvement"?!  I'm happy.



You kept up with these?? Started with 15 reps at 5kg myself back in April and now I'm doing 12.5kg's. My biceps (and triceps) are coming along very nicely!

Absolutely hammering the gym just now, back and legs today. Got to love it when you first see that change in your body!


----------



## Binge_Artist

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> ^ you do deadlifts BEFORE row/cleaning??? I am wiped after deadlifts even just 1x6 wipes me if the intensity is right.





Don't worry.  When RedLeader's doing his bent over barbell rows, I'm always right behind him to spot him.

And, I like to think that the fact our initial "deadlifting" makes him a tad weak in the knees creates more stimulation throughout his entire posterior chain as he's doing his bent over rows, pulling forcefully, every inch of that massive bar of iron.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

3x5 decline press
3x5 BB rows

chocolate milk


----------



## euphoria

Running. I'm bored. I want to do something new that doesn't require a gym.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

50 min leisure walk with my mum and aunt
3.4 mile mountain hike with me mum

I was going to go spinning to burn off some energy but happy my mum wanted to hike.


----------



## Breecamb

Fun boxing session this morning  

N3o - the local race season will be starting for me next weekend - just a little 750/20/5 to shake the cobwebs out


----------



## Poisonivy

P90X! ARRG! Lol I really do feel great after their work out! Only all my muscles hurt like hell!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Breecamb said:


> Fun boxing session this morning
> 
> N3o - the local race season will be starting for me next weekend - just a little 750/20/5 to shake the cobwebs out



Nice!! Have fun! 

I'm doing a lil charity tri this weekend, 300/9/3, should be fun!  


Today: 30 mins weights session, followed by 5km run.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I haven't done jack shit....where does that expression come from?


----------



## L2R

jack shit or fuck all, you still hot

i did me chest, tris, shoulders and some leg work tonight.


----------



## theartofwar

working on my dead for powerlift - but aside from that normal back day:

bent over bbell rows 4 sets , reps - 12 - 10 - 8 - 6

Wide grip pull down behind neck - 3 sets , reps - 12-10-10

tbar rows 3 sets - reps 8,8,6 

dumbell shrugs 4 sets - reps (until they drop, we got 200lb db's and i hit my traps much better this way as opposed to barbell) 

- finally deadlifts - work w/my coach from everything to form to what I'll be running for the contest lol. 5 sets , reps were 8,6,5,4,2 - still worried to get that max up atm, give my body a little longer to recover.


----------



## addictivepersona

Tranced said:


> You kept up with these?? Started with 15 reps at 5kg myself back in April and now I'm doing 12.5kg's. My biceps (and triceps) are coming along very nicely!


Unfortunately I've really fallen out of habit of doing them every single day, but this morning was day one at getting back in the habit, after a few weeks of not doing them.  So, I'm back at square one, but it's better than nothing.  Also went for 20 minute (about a mile?) walk with my dog.  Ten minute walk around campus (car to class, class to car).  Going to take my dog to my brother's to romp with his beasts.  I'll get to carry a 5 gallon water jug (empty, then filled ) back and forth, carry a bin filled with (literal) shit, annnd run around trying to get the mutts to play, haha.  Should be fun if the rain holds out.  This is my kind of "work out."


----------



## euphoria

rock climbing wall today... i've recently learned how to rappell (or rather, overcome my fear of doing so ) so now im taking it on! I want to get the balls to actually climb some real rock walls soon. startin' it off at the indoor one though.


HOLY SHIT rock climbing is hard!!


----------



## misteee

had my usual heavy high carb diet then off to the gym.
starting with a serve on n.o xplode.
warm up, 4ks on excercise bike, followed by 3 sets of
bench 10 x 70kg bench         
pecfly 10x 75kg
preachercurl 10 x 25kg
mac raise 10 x 7kg
latpulldown 10 x 40kg
roman chairlifts 10 x bodyweight
rusian twists 10 x 5kg
warmdown 4.25km running average speed 11kmph

total 2hours approx 500 cal


----------



## n3ophy7e

1.5km swim
Feels good man %)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Impacto Profundo said:


> jack shit or fuck all, you still hot


I heart you


----------



## theartofwar

No sparring today - chest / bi / rear delts - dbols kicking in , delusional grandeur haha. 

45minutes low impact cardio am / pm.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

decline press and BB row


----------



## Mehm

yesterday I had a 2 hour surf in a 6' swell with overhead sets.  Basically fought a current the entire time with a few wipe outs here and there.  Pretty fucking trippy all stoned in the fog by myself.  Sharkey is the word commonly used 
this morning i did a modified ashtanga sequence.  it took about an hour


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

how long are the rides when you get a good one?

Sometimes in salvador I could surf about 300 yards like a couple minutes of cutbacks and top turns and drops :D


----------



## theartofwar

Being stuck in boston trying to surf is not a good situation haha - very jealous - enjoy it guys !!!


----------



## Scoliosis

1 hour walk.  The first 30 min's are slow and gradually i increase my pace to all out for 20 minutes and end with the remaining 10 min as slow down. 

I am also starting to get back into the pool 3-5 days per week. 

My METHOD man;

walk and or run in the shallow end.  frontwards, backwards, sideways .... keep it changing.  

then only swim in deep end; any method of your choice and comfort level.    

1 hour steady with no breaks at all. no stop and chat , no tea and biscuits, no pizza and pop and chips while in the pool. 

keep it going the full time you are there!!!  But be safe. monitor yourself, be sure to feel good, if you feel faint or like passing out stop and rest.  

Ask people who know about it for advice and research as to not over exert yourself.  Too much exercise is as bad or worse as none.  

Have fun. Switch it up with flotation devices.  I tread water 2-30minutes with the flotation device under my upper body one day, then lower the next.   It works different parts and muscles.   Invest n a mult-vitamin + meal replacement drink too.   sip on it 30-45 min after the swim.  Depends on your body + metabolism so read up on this regimen.  

Peace, health, and wealth will follow.


----------



## Mehm

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> how long are the rides when you get a good one?
> 
> Sometimes in salvador I could surf about 300 yards like a couple minutes of cutbacks and top turns and drops :D




maybe 20-30 seconds on average, probably a minute or so for really good ones.  Central cal is known for always having decent waves.  It rarely gets super shitty and it rarely gets super amazing (sometimes though).


----------



## Mehm

Today I just did the opening sequence of vinyasas for ashtanga.  it only takes 15 minutes or so but is enough to get an ok sweat.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

Mehm said:


> Today I just did the opening sequence of vinyasas for ashtanga.  it only takes 15 minutes or so but is enough to get an ok sweat.



the sun sal A and Bs? I remember those a few years ago I got really into them and perfecting floating backwards and forwards with core. good stuff Mehm.


----------



## Mehm

yep, sun sal a and b.  good stuff


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

I did BB squats and BB OH press. Felt strong.

then I did a 30 rep set on leg press OUCHIES!!!!!!


----------



## Swerlz

Lots of hiking here in Arizona. Going hiking today with FuturePig and my dad. Gonna be a good day. My legs are loving the burn :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^check out her eyelashes and ask her how the stuff I sent here is working?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Did my triathlon yesterday, smashed it! Not sure of my time yet but it felt great. 

Today I might go for a quick run this afternoon, gotta start training for my next half-marathon in 6 weeks time. 



Swerlz said:


> Going hiking today with FuturePig and my dad.



Jealouuuus!!


----------



## Swerlz

Hiked about 2.5 miles(round trip) today up Camelback Mountain

Here's a pic of the mountain





Ill post pics of FP and I's lovely journey to the top.. Once I get approval of the pics heheh


----------



## Mehm

does working in a restaurant for 13 hours count?  i'm definitely exhausted!


----------



## L2R

^all movement counts, my friend. 

today i focused on bis, lats and back. my forearm generally gets a good workout with this group too. 

and i did my calves, gonna do my calves every visit from now on. today 130kgs x 10 x 4, then the 5th set i got to around 16 reps.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

1pm I am going to spinning class


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

decline press and BB rows

every workout 10 more pounds


----------



## SirTophamHat

short fun sunday workout

2x(tricep cable extension, pullups) superset
2x(glute ham raise w/ mball, bicep DB curls) superset
1x hanging leg raises

and 1 hour of slow laps in the pool to decompress my crummy mood


----------



## L2R

just soaking in sun while reading uni crap on this gorgeously clear blue sky day at home with the cats. thank gee for RDOs.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hike/sprint up a mountain jog down mountain
dog slowed me down
50 minutes this time (3.6 miles)


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

two days from now I start cardio been sweating just thinking about it :D


----------



## L2R

oh man
bodypump using heavy weights (during the leg sections, sweat was dripping from my elbows)
followed by extra shoulder, chest, tris, bis and calves work on the weights. 

if you thought my last photo was progress, damn. 

and on top of this, coming home to a steak and two massive raw carrots and juice
= 
life is good


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

^ NIIICE!!!

today is

OH press 3x5
DB Incline press 3x5
Squats 3x5


----------



## misteee

Pumpin the N.O xplode right now getting ready to hit the gym, intense cardio session, cant wait.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^that stuff made me throw up in my mouth when I burped


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

I started cardio time to tone up for the bikini season 

jk time to get ripped to fuuuuuuuc


----------



## theartofwar

Tire flips for 100 yards x 5 - fucking raining in the parking lot this morning.

cleans x 5 

military press x 5 

heavy bag - 10 minute x 3 (30 second break)

just hittin the pads with my trainer for round 15 minutes working on footwork. 

Hate these days the most, but they are the ones that make the most difference.


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Got in a 13 mile bike ride yesterday.  Jammed in a quick 11.5 miles today!  Love running but this weather calls for bike rides.%)


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

3x5 decline press
3x10 decline press
3x5 BB Row
1x10 BB Row
2x8 DB Row
60 second flat bench DB iso contraction

fuggin done


----------



## theartofwar

deadlift at 545x2 final set - my knee is not fully back yet , and I cannot risk it with fight and comps coming up . I will get that lift though or god help me I'm going to lose my mind. 

Strictly deads today for lifting - trying to work stiff leg deads , and I've been using a lock out also ot help with my trouble spots. Kind of disapointed , but I'm still a long way from the real deal. 

After deads , boxing, heavy bag 30 minutes 5 min on 1 min rest  - then coach suited up and we worked on footwork AGAIN. Ran for 30 minutes, puked went back home. Still no sleep, insomnia is awful prepping for this stuff.


----------



## n3ophy7e

12km run through a thunderstorm on Saturday afternoon, 'twas rather epic!


----------



## L2R

7kms in under 36mins. tried to make myself hurt. my stomach was beginning to cramp a little. dripping sweat right now, waiting for this lecture to end any second now to have a shower. ah, there you go 

edit: ah that's better. also, i ran in long martial arts pants and had no water on me, just to see how i'd last. didn't run longer cuz i started at 10pm (late shift this week).


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

3x5 OH Press
3x10 BB Incline Press
3x5 Pulldowns
3x10 Underhand Pulldowns
3x5 Squats
1x30 Leg Press

fuckin get it dawg


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin class


----------



## L2R

note to self: don't run so late at night. sleep was difficult to get to.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Yeah, I find that too mate. Sleep is easier if you're doing regular exercise but not so close to bed time! Your body would've still been massively high on endorphins! 

7km in 36mins is great by the way, good work! 

This morning I did 40 mins of weights then 5km run (25mins).


----------



## tm1210

Heading out for a walk soon around the park, love it every morning, autumn's my favourite season.  Can't run no more as I messed my back up a few years ago. Planning on starting to cycle soon.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Just a bit of light shoulder/back work with dumbbells so far.  Going to try to hit the gym tonight for some cardio and heavy lifting.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^well look what the cat dragged in 

Intention to run laps in the woods behind our house at 630p...too dark.  Lasted 10 minutes.


----------



## AfterGlow

2 miles treadmill
5x10 incline dumbbell press
5x10 dumbbell flies
5x5 bench press
5x15 crunch machine
4x15 torso twist machine


----------



## SirTophamHat

4 sets of lowrep squats, first three back last one front

2x6 followed by 1x9 decline bench

tricep and bicep cable supersets 3x8

plank 2x 1 minute (so bad at these)


----------



## n3ophy7e

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> ^^well look what the cat dragged in
> 
> Intention to run laps in the woods behind our house at 630p...too dark.  Lasted 10 minutes.



Intention to go for a long swim, but forgot to eat so I was starving. Came home, ate, and got drunk instead.
Massive fail :D


----------



## Assassin of Youth

Callanetics - "Non-impact exercises to help reshape and tone all major muscle groups".

...because I really am _that_ lazy.


----------



## n3ophy7e

n3ophy7e said:


> Intention to go for a long swim, but forgot to eat so I was starving. Came home, ate, and got drunk instead.
> Massive fail :D



Then proceeded to do a weights session anyway, couldn't help myself


----------



## L2R

^lol, drunken weights, how does that work?

tonight i repeated last week's bodypump and then hit the gym. noticeable improvement from last week. feels good mang? nah, feels GREAT!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Endorphin junkie imo  



Impacto Profundo said:


> ^lol, drunken weights, how does that work?



Not very well!  

I think my only saving graces are the fact that I have an immense tolerance to alcohol, so actually don't feel that drunk after the amount that I had, and I _always_ drink shitloads of water, so I actually wasn't/am not that dehydrated. 

It wasn't a hugely effective weights session though, but I worked up a good sweat, got some endorphins pumping, and was happy that I did at least something


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Drunken weights...I've done that.  Nothing major because I realized it was a horrible idea halfway into it.  I also tried lifting stoned after seeing American Beauty.  That scene is a lie!


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

3x3 decline press
1x12 decline press
2x8 DB incline press
3x5 BB Row
3x12 BB Row overhand
3x6 incline DB curl

fugggggginnnnn doneeeee


----------



## addictivepersona

Not today, but yesterday I walked over four miles with my dog.  Felt really good.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min Bodystep class


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

3.6 mile mountain hike with my husband and the dog
this time the husband slowed me down but it was nice to have his company

he said I should be carrying a piece in the woods along with our 15 lb dog
I said he should come with me and leave the guns at home


----------



## n3ophy7e

Set out for my 15km run yesterday, only to discover more fucking roadworks on the path that I run. So I had to turn back early, but instead of doing a relatively slow 15km, I did a faster 8km. 

8km in 40 mins. Happy with that


----------



## Assassin of Youth

Regular daily callanetics routine twice - mixed up with some extra exercises for my arms, hips and behind.

...it felt like my body was getting used to it, going through the motions and not really working anymore.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

^ you have to progressively give your muscles and cardiovascular system systematic overload if you want it to adapt (with proper nutrition/rest). Otherwise they musculature will have no need to adapt if it has 'been through the motions' before with a certain exercise at a certain intensity/weight.


----------



## Assassin of Youth

^Yep - I hadn't really thought that this would apply to me in practicing callanetics, because it's always been very hard on my body and I hadn't prepared myself for the eventuality... Feels good that I can do the routine so well, though!

Thanks for the background


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

It is definitely an accomplishment you should be proud of. Now ask yourself if you want to further develop your body (and mind) with physical work...and if yes...then push harder with more intensity/less rest/more resistance (whatever gets you working harder).

peace


----------



## Wizzle

3. Legs Low Rep		
Exercise	Sets	Reps
Cardio Leg WU 3 min.		
Leg Extension WU	2x	20
Leg Press Kill Set Quad	1x	15/8/8/8
Single/Split Leg Squat	5x	5
Deadlift	3x	5
Hamstring Raise	2x	5
Calves General	 5x	5
circuit  w/ V-up & Obliques	

That kill set is intense.. 15 warm up with 50 kg, then 8 slow down fast up with 120, drop to 80 and do 8 more, drop to 40 and do 8 more but 6 secs down, hold 4 at bottom and fast up... When I'm done it feels like I've done enough quads for the day :D


----------



## Wizzle

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Endorphin junkie imo
> 
> 
> 
> Not very well!
> 
> I think my only saving graces are the fact that I have an immense tolerance to alcohol, so actually don't feel that drunk after the amount that I had, and I _always_ drink shitloads of water, so I actually wasn't/am not that dehydrated.
> 
> It wasn't a hugely effective weights session though, but I worked up a good sweat, got some endorphins pumping, and was happy that I did at least something



I had shin splints for about two years.. And I'm not saying this caused it but I did start noticing it when going for a run while pretty messed up on ghb. God I can be stupid sometimes 

edit: forgot to mention it hurt like hell and I got lost so I was walking around in pain g'd outta my mind looking for a way home.. After an hour I managed to steal a bike and it still took me another 30 minutes to get back. Mind you I was only 2 km away when I wanted to return in the first place. I'm happy my crazydays are over.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

shoulders and legs

3x8 OH press
3x8 Push Press
3x6 Lat raises
3x10 Pulldowns
3x5 Squats
3x8 Leg Press
3x8 Leg curls

so toasted :D


----------



## Assassin of Youth

Yay! My thighs, hips, butt and stomach are finally in _pain_ again after a really long plateau with my callanetics routine - mixing it up has really helped.


----------



## Assassin of Youth

Oh, and can someone please give me really succinct instructions on how to do squats? Video, or very detailed steps? I find that I can't keep my back straight and I just feel like I'm going to fall backwards, and therefore my body automatically leans forward... Ack.

inb4 fitness n00b. I know.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

watching myself in a mirror helps me keep my form
push your booty back first and you remain upright


----------



## Binge_Artist

Get used to squatting without weights


----------



## Assassin of Youth

Haha, I didn't even use weights when I tried! Thanks, PI. I'll work on it...


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Yep, it's all about pushing your bum right out the back, don't be shy, stick it right out   And as PI said, doing it in front of a mirror helps HEAPS!


*Wizzle*, owwie!! That is not a good story! We live and learn though  


My workout this weekend consisted of dancing my butt off for about 6 hours straight this morning at a bush doof. Good times %)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

going to spinning at 1p
same stuff different Sunday


----------



## Wizzle

I sure hope I learned n3o  .. Did my high rep pull workout today:


4. Pull High Rep		

Cable 1 Arm Pulldown	 3x	12
DB Lateral Raises	 3x	12
DB Row 	3x	12
DB Shrugs 	3x	12
Cable Rear Lat Raise 	2x	12
EZ Curl  3x	21's
EZ Reverse Curl 	2x	12
Then did some Wrist curls / v-up's  / reverse wrist curls / V-up's cycled with no rest 2 times. 

I gotta say, I've been doing the pull / push / legs thing for about two weeks now and I really like it. I'm thinking I will get some good gains with this routine.

I'm thinking about getting into some kind of team sport. Any suggestions?


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Indoor soccer is LOADS of fun!! But it's fairly injury-prone so be cautious of that.


----------



## Scoliosis

1.5hour swift walk and 100 crunches.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

3x6 decline press
1x12 decline press
3x8 Dips
3x5 BB Row underhand
3x10 BB Row overhand


----------



## Wizzle

10 x 5 Slide Push-Ups
3 x 12 Incline DB Press
3 x 15 Chest Dip (got stuck at 12 on last set)
3 x 12 Shoulder Press
3 x 12 EZ Bar Skull Crusher 
3 x 12 Tricep Dip

Tried to do some indoor cardio, but that stuff is just too boring.. stopped at 15 minutes. 

N3o: Soccer is not for me. I'm not too good at it, and I do like to win.. I was thinking about basketball or something. I'll be moving to a new city (where I go to college) soon and think I'll look for something there. The possibilities are endless and it's dirt cheap for students. Might try a Krav Maga class first.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min power yoga class
60 min bodyPump


----------



## SirTophamHat

1x10 hour workday at minimum wage

5x5 back squats
weighted pull-ups @ assorted weights and reps for 3 sets
i did some trysep stuff but i forget what.


----------



## Dave

Did my first run in a couple of weeks, and surprised myself at how well it went. 7k in about 35 min, not a crazy pace by any means, but respectable for me. Also, a couple of sets of pushups and wide-arm pullups, the latter of which I really suck at. Woo!

This week is 'get back on the fitness train goddamnit!' week.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin class
60 min BodyPump class (lighter weight than Monday)


----------



## L2R

well done, dave! 

today i did some some bicep, lat and back work.

oh god i would absolutely LOVE to play some indoor soccer.


----------



## Mehm

nice work everyone.  

i drove down to the beach only to see one massive close-out barrel after another.  ....its generally a bad sign when there are zero surfers out at a very popular spot.  instead of driving all over the county trying to find something manageable i went home and did a nice 1.5 hour yoga sesh in the sunshine.  afterward i showered in my back yard with my hose 

HiPpY 4 lyfe


----------



## Dave

Thanks IP!

Today was a 90 minute hatha yoga class. Tomorrow's another run & bodyweight day-- aiming for double the pullups this time!


----------



## Roose

3x10 Bicep Curls
2x10 Hammer Curls
2x8 Dumbbell fly


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min BodyAttack class
It is a love-hate relationship.


----------



## L2R

ran a quick 3kms, then cycled 10kms, then did some resistance stomach work and leg extensions.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^so any sympathetic weight gain for you, daddy? 
With this fitness routine you got going on, I doubt it.


----------



## L2R

muscles weigh more than fat  my moobs are getting bigger too


----------



## rangrz

4 hours of sparring in full ballistic protection to  keep CQB skills up. Not soft sparring either... closed fist full force strikes.


----------



## Dave

Ashtanga today, hatha tomorrow, and another running/bodyweight resistance day on Sat. I forgot how good it feels to work out every day.


----------



## L2R

endorphin is "free drugs"! :D:D:D


----------



## Mehm

Dave, can you tell me a little bit about your ashtanga class?  I've never taken a class and only followed guides on the internet.  Which sequences do you go through?


----------



## SirTophamHat

5x5 skwats
3 sets of unweighted pullups
3 supersets of tricep cable extensions and db curls
2 x 1 minute plank

15 minute hot tub soak :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Ooooh I could do with a soak :D 

Today: 
30 mins weights
4km run (in 18mins)
Just a quick sesh cos I haven't done anything all week.


----------



## AfterGlow

1.5 miles treadmill (on a sore knee  )
5x10-12 cable lat pulldown
5x10-12 seated lat row
5x15-20 ab crunch machine
4x15 torso twist machine


----------



## theartofwar

100yd dashes x 15 
2.35 miles jog

this shit sucks, I tore my trap (staggered thankfully) so I can't box or lift for a few .


----------



## Breecamb

First it was boxing, now I've taken up Muay Thai
....and I'm loving it!

Great hour session this morning


----------



## theartofwar

^ so jealous. I have 6 months till my fight. I'm hoping this is my *only* injury !


----------



## L2R

i really really miss the boxing and kickboxing cardio classes i used to go to. can't wait to use my bag again, but it still won't be the same.

this morning had a good chest, shoulders and tricep work out.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Last night did a quick 5km run.
It's all I have time for because I'm studying for exams!! 
But hey, it's better than nothing.


----------



## L2R

unless you're eating insane amounts of food, 5kms is plenty, mate. you don't want to turn into skeletor!  i'm starting to hit the tricep dip harder and harder. that exercise used to smash me, cuz i'm not the lightest fatass in the world.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yeah mate I can't even do _two_ tricep dips for the exact same reason!! :D 
Will have to work on that...I always forget. 

And there is no way I am ever turning in to a skeletor so don't you worry about that  There is way too much meat on my bones.


----------



## L2R

dumbell raises went a hell of a long way towards increasing my capacity for tri dips. raise one arm holding a dumbell straight up whilst standing so your elbow is next to your ear. drop the dumbell behind your head and raise it again without moving your elbow. do it as heavy as you can (like first set strains to get 10 out each and then second and third set hit closer to around five before arms just don't respond) and evenly and before long you'll be doing 10-15 set dips, and its' fuckin awesome cuz you remember how hard that shit was only just recently. :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

Impacto Profundo said:


> raise one arm holding a dumbell straight up whilst standing so your elbow is next to your ear. drop the dumbell behind your head and raise it again without moving your elbow.



Hahaha that is exactly what I've been doing for the last 2 years! Then occasionally I go to do a tricep dip and just crumple in a heap on the floor :D 
I'll get back on the dip wagon and try again tonight


----------



## theartofwar

you guys ever do burpees ? I love those, they burn you out though.


----------



## n3ophy7e

What are burpees??


----------



## L2R

oh burpees, was never a fan of them. did heaps of them in the old boxing and kickboxing circuits, where practically every step smashes you.

n3o, burpee process is:

jump on the spot with your hands straight up
when you land crouch and touch the floor with your hand/fists on either side of your feet. 
from this position kick you feet out behind you so that you are in push up position
jump your feet back to your hands
get up and back to step one

doing this fast for 90-120 seconds really takes it out of you


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ohh yeah I've done them before in a circuit class!! Didn't know what they were called until now though  
I LOVE shit like that! Like, totally pushing yourself to the maximum limit, and you feel like you're going to spew :D


----------



## Breecamb

Burpees suck - when you have to do a push up as part of it !


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min power yoga class
60 min bodypump class

and I don't like burpees but I like doing them...does that make sense?


----------



## SirTophamHat

squats:
5x5 @ 93kg/205#

pullups:
bw + 32kg/70# for 5
bw + 11.5kg/25# for 10
unweighted for 12

bw: 69kg

Rest was ~3 min for the squats (done with partner) and ~90 sec for the pulls.

Meh.  I did some other bullshit in the gym too but to me it's all about the compounds.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

I flexed (most muscular pose) in front of the mirror and my entire body turned maroon red while my muscles popped and squirmed their way around each other. And notdeja told me I looked bigger than AC Slater! :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahahaha

60 min Vinyasa yoga
60 min bodypump


----------



## n3ophy7e

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> and I don't like burpees but I like doing them...does that make sense?



Yep, makes total sense to me!! The _good_ kind of pain %) 


Today: 40mins weights, 5km run. 
Feels good man


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min BodyAttack Class
60 min Bodypump

I am getting back to business.  No more maybe go to the gym!


----------



## L2R

^fuck yeah

today i managed a fair work on my lats, some back and biceps during lunch


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I hope after 30 days of my new routine it will feel like a habit.
I am treating getting to the gym like going to work in the morning....just do it.


----------



## Mehm

^^that's the thing, just get up and do it every day.

yesterday I did a full ashtanga cycle leaving out the primary sequence.  it took about 1.5 hours.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Thanks.  I know I will continue to treat myself well


----------



## Mehm

Attempted a surf this morning.  Waves were like double overhead so I just did a bunch of swimming around, mostly trying to avoid the break.  Eventually I caught a little one inside and cruzed back to the beach.  Beautiful, warm, offshore November day on the pacific


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

50 min Pilates class
60 min BodyAttack class


----------



## misteee

had the best work out ever last night, 
warm up 3k run.
4 sets of
10 x 60kg bench 
10 x 7.5kg mac raise
10 x 75kg pec fly
10 x 160kg leg press
10 x 45kg lat pull down

cardio break, 6k on excercise bike + 3 ks on cross trainer

end session, 4 sets
10x decline crunch
10 x russian twist
10 x roman chair lifts
10 x 45kg ab machiene

very sore today, but love it


----------



## Greenstar420

Hey there everyone, thought id throw in the routine i did yesterday,  Just did cardio,  speed walked and ran 3.75 miles in 55 minutes on the treadmill going on a incline most of the way.  After that did shoulder presses, 3 sets, good workout!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

about 2.5 miles hike on Saturday morning
about 4.0 miles hike Sunday morning


----------



## Wizzle

Gonna leave for my leg workout in a few minutes.. To be honest I'm kinda dreading it because last time it made me feel like I went into metabolic shock. Could have been the HIIT session I did before the actual workout though, that was pretty stupid..


----------



## misteee

Wizzle said:


> Gonna leave for my leg workout in a few minutes.. To be honest I'm kinda dreading it because last time it made me feel like I went into metabolic shock. Could have been the HIIT session I did before the actual workout though, that was pretty stupid..



leg workouts are by far the worst, i hate everything about em... but gota keep it in proportion, big arms pencil thin legs.... quite common atm.


----------



## Wizzle

Wow, that sucks... Doing legs really takes the fun out of working out 


Right now I do two total leg workouts every 8 days basically, I'm thinking about doing only one split in two.


edit: ^^ I hear that.. But half way I feel so drained after eacht set that I have to sit and put my head down to not feel like I'm going to pass out, my proportions are good so I'm not worried about that. My routine is 3 day split: pull/push/legs and one rest day, I alternate high an low rep workouts. I could also do Pull/Push/Thighs (do calves on push days)..


----------



## L2R

tris, chest and shoulers. good times.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min Bodystep class
60 min power yoga class


----------



## Mehm

^^do you do the yoga first or second typically?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

It was second class this time.  Typically I take this class before lifting weights but I got off early from work today.  I did like this order of cardio first then yoga.

I had better flexibility although fatigue hindered my balance ability...nah that is just an excuse.  I need to work on balance.


----------



## misteee

anyone else know of the classed called RPM?? dont know if this is a world wide class, but jeeze is that a heart pumping sweat grabber.
worked a treat, rekn i would burned through a good 700 cals.


----------



## Breecamb

^ would your RPM be on stationary bikes? Then yes I have heard of it - would prefer to get on the bike and power up them hills instead 

Had a great boxing session this evening - looking forward to some weights workouts tomorrow morn grrrr


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Les Mills' RPM?  I take that spinning class.  I like it.  I don't own a bike.
All the classes at my gym are Les Mills.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Powerwalked around 3 miles round trip into the city centre, and then just did some sun salutations - feeling seriously confident...mmm


----------



## L2R

i've been meaning to do rpm for some time.


----------



## Wizzle

RPM is available in my region too.. Never done it though. Did high rep back workout today.


----------



## L2R

i did my lats, back and bis today. go to that magic place where i felt like a machine on one of the row machines.


----------



## Wizzle

^ Did you scream "BEEEEEEEEEFCAKE!!!" while doing it?


----------



## L2R

as far as i can tell, it IS the only way to do it


----------



## attempt4

This is horrible. Ive been into working out/resistance training for a while, then stopped for the past 5 months and lost some mass due to excessivee drug abuse.


I have since come off it all ...

But I keep getting the most INSANE headaches when working out. I just managed to do 5 tricep dips (fuck am I weak now!) before the pain got too much. It felt like it was going to explode out my skull.

Please say this isnt going to keep happeening. I have been drinking daily for a good month or so and this is only day 2 totally off it, so im hoping its due to still having some toxicity from the alcohol that should disperse soon?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I have been sick since Wednesday.

Today we hiked about 3.5 miles round trip up/down mountain
beautiful morning
good for the dogs
good for us


----------



## AfterGlow

shoulders day!
5x8-10 military press
5x8-10 side dumbbell lift
5x8-10 front dumbbell lift
1.5 miles on treadmill
5x15-20 ab crunch machine
5x15 torso twist machine


----------



## Breecamb

I have to up my cardio.....despite all this 'fighting' training I've been doing, it seems the weight isn't shifting....perhaps I should post a pic in the pic thread as net humiliation/motivation?

This morning Muay Thai session was good, but I think a run is in order for tomorrow


----------



## theartofwar

got banned from my boxing gym fml.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

AfterGlow said:


> shoulders day!
> 5x8-10 military press
> 5x8-10 side dumbbell lift
> 5x8-10 front dumbbell lift
> 1.5 miles on treadmill
> 5x15-20 ab crunch machine
> 5x15 torso twist machine



lol your shoulder day is ridiculous looking.

my shoulder/leg day

3x7 seated military
3x12 widegrip upright row
3x5 Squats, 1x36 Squats

Done, Done, Done. Hypertrophy after a few feedings. LESS IS MORE AFTERGLOW.


----------



## L2R

i've been slack for the last week, working my brainzore muscles too much instead. today i did i nice all rounder. did everything except stomach and legs (*looks down* sorry guys)



theartofwar said:


> got banned from my boxing gym fml.



haha what for? 


punching bags aren't that expensive


----------



## SirTophamHat

First real workout in about 2.5 weeks,

3x8 leg presses
2x10 pullups (1st set weighted)
2x8 military presses
2x8 tricep cable extensions

I was trying out one arm chins/pulls (I like a neutral grip for these) in between my leg press sets. Got way closer than ever before!  The angle of my elbow got down to 90 degrees on each attempt with right and left arms, but I couldn't get that 1% extra effort to kill the threshold barrier and complete the rep.  I was flailing like a fish at the end of my attempts, both lasting at least six-eight seconds.  Some girl on a treadmill nearby was laughing about it to her bf, I turned around after and told her "These aren't as easy as they look you know."  She said something like "Oh hehe I know" and I wanted to yell "NO YOU DONT BITCH KEEP RUNNING ON THE RODENT TRACK FOOL" but I smiled at her instead.  

The one arm chin/pull has always been one of my ultimate goals and I cannot wait until I get it :D

I thought of the people in this thread the other day when I was reading the paper.  My town is co-hosting USA's national triathlon championships in both 2011 and 2012.  Tris sound absolutely brutal; I would probably be mucho interested in them if I liked water more  

Cheers.


----------



## AfterGlow

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> lol your shoulder day is ridiculous looking.
> 
> LESS IS MORE AFTERGLOW.



Today was shoulder day again. I did 5 sets of each, but fewer reps and more weight.  My traps and shoulders are feeling pretty sore even after a hot shower, a nap and some aspirin.  I'm giving serious consideration to getting a 90 minute massage after tomorrow morning's workout.


----------



## Mehm

I can't even imagine a triathlon..so intense.  What about the 100 mile trail runs?  damn

yesterday i had a sweet little 2 hour surf sesh.  beautiful 70 degree day with crystal clear water and 3 foot chuckers.  pretty fun


----------



## SirTophamHat

I would love to try surfing one day, seems like a good back workout, all that paddling.  I would probably fall off the board. 

One of the 100 milers that is part of the "Gland Slam of Ultrarunning" is hosted in my state!  Certainly an extreme event.  When I was training for athletics in high school I did a couple 20 milers.  I have toyed with training for a marathon but anything longer than that is just way too much....  The marathon is rough; a a grueling event where even world record holders struggle to finish close to 2 hours.  (The record dipped under 2:10 in 1967 and is currently at 2:03:59.)

Don't mention running to me, heh   I'll never stop talking...


----------



## jaroben

30mi bike rides 4 or 5 days a week.. mix the days with hills, intervals, or high RPM.  1 day of the weekend for a long ride ~80mi, depending on conditions.  I want to do a century ride next year if I'm not too busy with work/school.

It's been starting to get too cold to ride, in the winter it's either running indoor or out, and/or indoor bike trainer.  If there's snow, I cross-country ski.  There are some really nice trails in the area for it, which are used for mountain biking outside the winter months.. or i'll just head to a golf course and ski there.

Today I took a night run, 8 miles, it's about 20F outside.  The cold air is actually refreshing.


For those who cycle/run/walk, here's a good website to mark your route.  It has mi and km as well as elevation changes.  http://www.usatf.org/routes/map/  It says US, but can route anywhere, but can't use the elevation feature in some areas.


----------



## misteee

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Les Mills' RPM?  I take that spinning class.  I like it.  I don't own a bike.
> All the classes at my gym are Les Mills.



yes the classes are named les mills RPM!!
briliant i love to get out doors and on my real bike and hammer it, but truely the atmosphere in the great rpm classes help you push it a little bit harder where as in my real life if  i jump on a push bike im ready to turn right around and go have a beer.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

Mehm said:


> I can't even imagine a triathlon..so intense.  What about the 100 mile trail runs?  damn
> 
> yesterday i had a sweet little 2 hour surf sesh.  beautiful 70 degree day with crystal clear water and 3 foot chuckers.  pretty fun



have you cutback yet Mehm? :D its a glorious feeling cutting back toward a crashing wave :D


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Yesterday:  rock  climbing and bouldering for 2 hours.

Today:  Running.  Hopefully 6 or 7 miles.


----------



## Breecamb

Ah triathlons.....could fuel an entire thread on that topic.....you can be a top 10 finisher or a 'back of the packer' and enjoy the experience. 

When I started competing in triathlons I did say I wanted to compete in an Ironman (3.8km swim/180km cycle/42km run) before I turn 35.....still got a few more years to go before I have to compete in a race (but not that many).

I'm having fun mixing up my training with boxing and muay thai - great way to release my anger. This morning was muay thai and the afternoon was a fun hour of kettle bell exercises.


----------



## L2R

*bodypump*'s in the motherfuckin house.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Bodypump  

Just getting back in to the weights last night after a 3 week hiatus from all exercise (due to exams etc).
God_dammit_ my abs are sore today!! It's a good pain though


----------



## AfterGlow

n3ophy7e said:


> God_dammit_ my abs are sore today!! It's a good pain though



Feel free to show em off!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

YEAH BODYPUMP BABY

not for me tonight 
BodyStep then power yoga

I haven't been to the gym in about 2 weeks.  I was sick and then I went out of town.
We did a couple of miles of hiking in North Carolina...nothing fancy.


----------



## n3ophy7e

AfterGlow said:


> Feel free to show em off!



Cheeky 


PI what's power yoga? Sounds awesome!


----------



## L2R

damn, i'm still heaps sore from bodypump. glad i used extra weight!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yeah it's tough huh!! Awesome though  
I'ma get back in to bodypump classes next week.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

http://yoga.about.com/od/poweryoga/a/power.htm
I sweat.  The poses are tough and held longer.

Tonight 60 min Vinyasa yoga followed by BodyPump.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ This girl is on fire


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yes ma'am I need to fit back into my size 4 pants.  Size 6 is too big. It is cold here.
One class a night wasn't doing much for me with the amount of food I like to eat.  I was breaking even INPUT=OUTPUT. 
I reduced my munchies a bit but I am making changes I can maintain.  I do not diet nor control portions.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

50 min Pilates class...I need more of this and my gym offers classes that I cannot normally get to during the week
I should get a DVD so I can do it at home...*suggestions?*

followed by a
60 min BodyAttack class


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I have 2 pilates DVDs and they are great! I would highly recommend that you get one and try it. 
You can get them off ebay for like $5 so why not just pick one at random and see how you go? If it turns out to be shit you can try another one


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

what ones do you have?


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

I repped out 145 barbell overhead press, seated.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> what ones do you have?



One is by Jeanette Jenkins, and it's my favourite. Her routines just flow really nicely and work each muscle group in an order that feels natural. 
The other one is a Solomon yogalates one, it's better for the relaxation aspect of it rather than for breaking a mean sweat 

NB: The Solomon yogalates one is an Australian one so I don't think you'd be able to find it in the US.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Thank you

I did 45 min spin class yesterday.  Felt good.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Did nothing today, cos I have a cold/chest infection.
Felt bad.....really bad 

I start my official training next week for my next half marathon, which is in March! I'm keen as beans


----------



## Changed

shoveled a foot of snow...

after working out with actually weights, I feel like a fat, soft, bloated shit now that I don't have access anymore 

anybody know how to build a cheap squat rack?!


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Threw some new music on my mp3 player and took about a two and a half mile walk around my neighborhood and through this little park/jogging path.  That's the most I've done in a long time.  Feels good, man.  Droppin' forty pounds, one step at a time!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

40 lbs?  From where?
Did you gain since moving to Vegas?

I should have went to the gym.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Ha, yeah, I've gained some weight.  Mostly due to the combination of poor diet and inactivity lately.  I'd have to drop twenty-five to thirty pounds to get down to where I was when I saw you in January and and thirty-five to forty to be back to as fit as I was a few years ago. 

I'll get there.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I hear ya brotha.  Country livin' has got me good.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Went for a run yesterday for the first time in like 3 weeks, nearly killed me hahaha.
Probably shouldn't have done it when I was sick but hey. 

Went for another run today and it felt heeeaps better than yesterday. 
Gearing up to begin my official training next week! Can't wait


----------



## theartofwar

Cycles full blown, up to 264lbs starting to really thicken out compared to my width. Today was biceps / calves / forearms .

cage sparring before. 

loving life - waiting on the rest of my damn peptides to arrive already.


----------



## Busty St Clare

I am week three into boxing training and I am loving it. It has been 2 od years since I have done any type of serious training (other than riding my bike or the occasional light work out with a rope),  and already I have striped down enough to show a six pack. I expected the first couple of sessions to hurt, not ignoring the guy training me is a patient who would love nothing better than to make me spew, but I have even impressed myself how quickly I have adapted to it.

I have really missed the pain since I stoppped playing rugby years ago. I miss pushing myself to exhaustion, gritting my teeth and seeing my opponent suffering more than me. I even miss the taste of bood in the back of my throat caused by my ribs bashing into something soft and squishy for some sick reason. I don't miss not being able to walk or having to take my arm out of a sling to treat an patient so hopefully I can avoid fracturing my hand and not have to take time off.

5.30am start tomorrow morning and I can't wait.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Good ole prison workout of 10 pullups followed by 20 pushups, repeated 3 times.  Almost couldn't finish.  This was my third workout in three weeks, I feel like shit but whatever.  I'll get back on the horse sooner or later....


----------



## L2R

good stuff, busty! how many session a week is this course?

i know what you mean about the taste of blood in the back of your mouth, but never thought about where it's from. 

today i hit my arms and chest, some back and shoulders. focused on freeweights, so good progress (pics to follow shortly in the pic thread).


----------



## Busty St Clare

I'm doing one proper gym session a week with some pretty tame sparring and 2-3 sessions at home with a rope and weights.

I plan on building my fitness up enough to take the hard core Saturday sessions in the New Year, although I took a few blows today that may have made me rethink my plan.


----------



## L2R

love it, mang. love it, hard :D

when you said "week 3" i thought it might have been a five day full time kinda camp/training, like i did with sword training (a few times) and my mates have done with muay thai camps in thailand. 

one day, dude.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Busty St Clare said:


> I am week three into boxing training and I am loving it. It has been 2 od years since I have done any type of serious training (other than riding my bike or the occasional light work out with a rope),  and already I have striped down enough to show a six pack. I expected the first couple of sessions to hurt, not ignoring the guy training me is a patient who would love nothing better than to make me spew, but I have even impressed myself how quickly I have adapted to it.
> 
> I have really missed the pain since I stoppped playing rugby years ago. I miss pushing myself to exhaustion, gritting my teeth and seeing my opponent suffering more than me. I even miss the taste of bood in the back of my throat caused by my ribs bashing into something soft and squishy for some sick reason. I don't miss not being able to walk or having to take my arm out of a sling to treat an patient so hopefully I can avoid fracturing my hand and not have to take time off.
> 
> 5.30am start tomorrow morning and I can't wait.



This excites me greatly  I know the exact enthusiasm you're describing re: getting back in to hardcore training! 
Endorphins ahoy! 
But ummm yeah, please don't fracture your hand. Or anything else for that matter. 


Today I just did 30mins on the elliptical machine at lunchtime. Note to self: don't do any cardio at lunchtime. How many fucking times do I have to remind myself of this?! I sweat like a dirty mofo for the rest of the afternoon, especially when it's hot and muggy like today. Not fun at all. 

Tomorrow I'm taking out my friend for her first ever 4km run. I think I've managed to rope her in to training to do the next half marathon with me (which is in 12 weeks). This will mean that I will have to sacrifice my goals of wanting to train as hard as I was planning to, because she's just a novice so we have to take it easy. But then hopefully, if she enjoys it, for the NEXT one we can go hard


----------



## AfterGlow

n3ophy7e said:


> Today I just did 30mins on the elliptical machine at lunchtime. Note to self: don't do any cardio at lunchtime. How many fucking times do I have to remind myself of this?! I sweat like a dirty mofo for the rest of the afternoon, especially when it's hot and muggy like today. Not fun at all.



mMmMmm...  sweaty n3o!


----------



## n3ophy7e

AfterGlow said:


> mMmMmm...  sweaty n3o!



Lol!! Err, sweaty n3o is _not_ attractive in work clothes


----------



## Busty St Clare

L2R said:


> love it, mang. love it, hard :D
> 
> when you said "week 3" i thought it might have been a five day full time kinda camp/training, like i did with sword training (a few times) and my mates have done with muay thai camps in thailand.
> 
> one day, dude.



I  crawled home the first day, thankful that I didn't have to treat patients that day. I would have literally dropped the drill down their throat. A long way from Van Damming it in the jungle I'm afraid but I would like to do a self propelled boot camp out the back of Lamington NP one day. I took a week off one Summer and ended roughing it solo when I was 18. I could really see the benefits of climbing and training in those sort of conditions. Leeches be damned


----------



## theartofwar

@Busty - Boxing was and is still my first love - 9 concussions later and no money in it for am levels - I am switched to cage fighting and LOVE it. 

Full time goin 8 months out from bb'ing contest, today rear delts and chest. See if the food bill is payin off, cuz the other goodies are in full swing .


----------



## AfterGlow

n3ophy7e said:


> Lol!! Err, sweaty n3o is _not_ attractive in work clothes



It's what's underneath the work clothes that turns me on!


----------



## theartofwar

afterglow I am with you brother , I see chicks in the gym I go absolutely insane , and it's not even what's under i don't know what's with me - if I take a hike w/a girl and she breaks a sweat it's gonna be on LOL. Then again a cold breeze raises my mast an sails at this point with a gram of test in me.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I haven't been to the gym in 4 days.
The scale has dropped 2 lbs since.
Am I losing muscle mass that quickly?
Am I dehydrated?  I drink tons of water during the day...not so much at night.


----------



## ikkyu

Sun salutations with the rising sun this morning.  Preceded by some pushups, squats, and crunches as soon as I rolled/fell out of bed.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I haven't been to the gym in 4 days.
> The scale has dropped 2 lbs since.
> Am I losing muscle mass that quickly?
> Am I dehydrated?  I drink tons of water during the day...not so much at night.



Do you weigh yourself at the same time of day with the same clothes on or not on?  If you can't see any changes I wouldn't worry about it.

Today's agenda for me revolves around squats, everything else is secondary at this point.


----------



## Breecamb

Boxing yesterday morning in the sun really zapped it out of me - and now to head to Muay Thai. 

I must remember to be gentler with my punches and kicks if I am paired with another female....some have commented they don't like being paired with me 


...Also I am ignoring the number on the scales - used some good ol' calipers to do a body fat test - and I am pleased with the % - it's not great (23) but I am happy


----------



## theartofwar

45 min cardio 6:30 am - back lifts today round noon - 45 min cardio pm. 8 more months.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spinning class at 1p
last time I exercised was 7 days ago and oddly I don't feel bad about that


----------



## AfterGlow

2 miles on treadmill
5x6-12 incline dumbbell bench press
5x6-12 dumbbell flies
5x15-20 leg lifts

and then london broil steak and 4 eggs!


----------



## SirTophamHat

1 set pullups
4 sets flat bench
3 sets reverse hypers
2 sets lateral raises
3 sets tricep cable extensions
2 sets bicep curls

in staggered supersets, felt great man.


----------



## AfterGlow

SirTophamHat said:


> in staggered supersets, felt great man.



I always do staggered sets.  I never see anybody else doing that.  I don't like to waste time in the gym waiting for muscles to recover between sets.  And by the time I get to the last of 5 consecutive sets, I'm unable to maintain good form.  So I'll work a body part with 2 different exercises and alternate each exercise for 5 sets.  That's just enough of a break so I can get the most out of my time.


----------



## L2R

chestoids, armeps, shouldoids, backoids, leggyweggs
almost to the point of pukahontage


choice, bro


----------



## SirTophamHat

AfterGlow said:


> I always do staggered sets.  I never see anybody else doing that.  I don't like to waste time in the gym waiting for muscles to recover between sets.  And by the time I get to the last of 5 consecutive sets, I'm unable to maintain good form.  So I'll work a body part with 2 different exercises and alternate each exercise for 5 sets.  That's just enough of a break so I can get the most out of my time.



You're crazy.  I pair opposites so the muscles can recover but the CNS can't, like push/pull or bicep/tricep.  I usually use 2, 3, or 4 sets per exercise, 5 if I am feeling ambitious.  Today's workout took me almost no time at all but completely wiped me out.  I like super hard intense sessions with money maker exercises that don't go past 30-40 mins tops.  Back when I was a cardio fiend I could handle the 1:30, 2:00, even 2:30 sessions but now it's like, I jus want to bust a nut--figuratively--and go home.  Training more than once a day is super fun still.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Alternating 2minutes skipping and stationary bike until we both couldn't walk.


----------



## n3ophy7e

L2R said:


> chestoids, armeps, shouldoids, backoids, leggyweggs



What are these crazy appendages of which you speak??


----------



## theartofwar

deadlifts x 4 
bent over rows x 4 
wide grip pull downs x 3
close grip x 3 

db / barbell shrugs x 3 each. 

side / rear delts - x6 

45 minutes cardio.

starting to actually see the results I need , I get edgy when I'm less than 10 months out.


----------



## Breecamb

Hour long run this morning then a fun boxing session this evening 

I'm zonked


----------



## theartofwar

front delts and biceps.

front delt raises monster sets to get the ol blood flowing. Then strict form to make I am Isolating the front with DB presses. I have started going heavy one week and then 20 rep next week for front delt as it lags for me. Heavy may not be shit for you guys , but I try and I'm not about numbers , just about how I'll be on stage when the day comes. But today I had warmup 80lbs x 12 , 100 lbs x 8 , 110lbs x 8 and then drop set from 80 to 40. This has proven to grow quite well for me.

Biceps grow pretty solid to be honest , my back grows like a weed. So for biceps I stick very basis , except 3 heavier weeks and one light high rep (everything to failure + 1 w/my training partners and coach). 

Standing ez bar curls warm up then 45 + 25 on each side for 12 , moved up to two plates and honestly I was getting real gassed by then, 3x a day at the gym has burned me and trensomnia is wrecking me. I got two plates on each side for 6 x 2 then dropset down to the ez bar itself. I move to thickness , hammer cross chest curls , absolutely has filled in my arms , i have a great peak but at 6'2 278llbs it's HARD to really fill in arms / calves the way you can blow up a chest and back. I finished off with doing some concentration curls , you gotta understand , at this point esp blueheart dianabols ... I can honestly barely grip the weight , so much blood this cycle has been by far the biggest success i've ever had.


----------



## n3ophy7e

45mins Pilates class at lunchtime. My abs are RUINED!! Owwieeee. 

Going for a light run this evening as well.


----------



## theartofwar

^^ that's whats good man ! 

You should of seen me trying yoga and pilates one time w/two dif ex's. a) yoga kicked my ass lmao
b) pilates I just kept get errr "distracted" in the class room  LoL.

myself - off for morning cardio , very late this morning for it's almost 9!!! But I had gotten 3 1/2 hours sleep over 3 days and kept my schedule and diet still. Aside from the fued of me refusing to have both my knees scoped, we tried our third muscle relaxor , somas  , and finally my back does not go INSANE at night. I felt SO good waking up - I will be back and put up some decent weight today (hopefully, im afraid the bigger and closer i come to contest everyday i feel i look worse LOL, obsession is too light a word friends!!!). 

Good luck all who are going for any kind of exercise, get it in and enjoy the results .


----------



## n3ophy7e

theartofwar said:


> b) pilates I just kept get errr "distracted" in the class room  LoL.



Well lucky for me the only other people in my pilates class are my workmates (the gym is in the same building as my work so we all go together), who are all way older than me and none of them I find particularly attractive  


Today I'm just going to do about 30mins on the elliptical machine at lunchtime, nothin' too fancy.


----------



## Km013

theartofwar said:


> deadlifts x 4
> bent over rows x 4
> wide grip pull downs x 3
> close grip x 3
> 
> db / barbell shrugs x 3 each.
> 
> side / rear delts - x6
> 
> 45 minutes cardio.
> 
> starting to actually see the results I need , I get edgy when I'm less than 10 months out.



just curious to your weight/reps for the deadlifts, if you dont mind


----------



## BeckyLee

theartofwar said:


> b) pilates I just kept get errr "distracted" in the class room  LoL.



The gym's a great place to meet hotties!

Anyways, I ran intervals up and down the hills around my home for about an hour today. These damn mountains are kicking my butt! (In a good way though ) My legs have gotten SO much stronger from when I lived in the flatlands! I'm also planning on doing a triathlon next year now.


----------



## theartofwar

Km013 said:


> just curious to your weight/reps for the deadlifts, if you dont mind



let me put it this way. WE HAD A GOOD SPOT. but now it's a sandbox. 






note the wood broke LOL


----------



## rm-rf

for the first tiem in my life, im gaining a firm understanding of what it means to use ones whole body!

600 head level kicks:
200 hurricane kicks
200 crescent kicks
200 hook kicks

200 stomach level kicks

100 preying mantis pushups
100 knuckle pushups
100 elbow strikes into a sand filled sack

 my hands are now strong enough to shatter straight through multiple wooden boards. im tempted to move onto concrete already.


----------



## AfterGlow

Do you kick on the heavy bag?   I used to and now I regret it.  It took a toll on my knees!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

4.5 miles hike in the snow (mountain...really that all there is to hike in VA)


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

i did 19 reps with 245 squat

gonna get my winter goal of 315 for 20! I know it.


----------



## n3ophy7e

BeckyLee said:


> I'm also planning on doing a triathlon next year now.



Yes!!! Join the club sweetheart


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

chest, shoulders, triceps, back

decline BB
BB OH press
rack lockouts
BB Rows

:D


----------



## Swerlz

push ups then a run around the neighborhood


----------



## SirTophamHat

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> i did 19 reps with 245 squat
> 
> gonna get my winter goal of 315 for 20! I know it.



Fantastic progress man, keep up the good work.  Don't you love how one long set of heavy squats can be an entire workout in itself?  

Today I am shooting for squats & core, probably 5 sets of each.  Then some arm work until I get bored.


----------



## Mehm

i've been eating great but not exercising at all for the last 2 weeks.  today i was really stressed out and forced myself to get on the mat for an ashtanga sequence.  did the opening and closing, took about 2 hours...and MAN IT FEELS GOOD MAN :D


----------



## AfterGlow

day of rest!


----------



## L2R

i did my arms and chest and some shoulders and back this morning. free weights ftw ftw.




rm-rf said:


> for the first tiem in my life, im gaining a firm understanding of what it means to use ones whole body!
> 
> 600 head level kicks:
> 200 hurricane kicks
> 200 crescent kicks
> 200 hook kicks
> 
> 200 stomach level kicks
> 
> 100 preying mantis pushups
> 100 knuckle pushups
> 100 elbow strikes into a sand filled sack
> 
> my hands are now strong enough to shatter straight through multiple wooden boards. im tempted to move onto concrete already.



you're a bloody monster, mate. i feel like spewing just reading that.


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Running on the trails of an island for about 45 minutes and climbing all over some trees.


----------



## AfterGlow

Being chased by wild animals?


----------



## SirTophamHat

3 sets back squats
1 set front squats
3 sets leg press
2 sets military press
1 set pull ups
1 set front raises
1 set plank


----------



## AfterGlow

2 miles treadmill
5x15-20 leg lifts
5x6-10 bench press
5x6-10 incline bench press
5x6-10 barbell flys


----------



## L2R

hungover as hell, i played a set of tennis in the stinking hot sun on xmas day with my nephew.


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

Today was a rest day for me.  Monday was back and biceps weight lifting.  Tuesday rest.  Wednesday was shoulders and legs weightlifting.  Thursday was a 3 hour intense hike.  Friday was chest, triceps, back and biceps weightlifting ( more muscle groups in one day than usual), and a short run.  Today is Saturday.  Monday I start again just like this week, with or without a hike and probably just chest, triceps and a run on friday.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Track workout today.  GEtting ready for this 'tough mudder' obstacle course I'm doin in Jan.  8 miles with 16 obstacles I believe.


Warmup mile

5 sets of pullups to failure

6 100 meter dashes walking the corners

4 sets of dips to failure

Flipping massive tractor tire end over end 50 yards at a time for 200 yards total.

Beating on same tire with a 12 pound sledge hammer for three 1:30 intervals.(this is the type of exercise which you get out of it how much effort you want to exert.  If you just tap the tire like an 8 year old, obviously you're not getting shit.  Grab the end of that sledge and swing it over the top like you're trying to split concrete, and you're getting somewhere)

Hop-ups onto tire with both feet for same time intervals.

5 suicides totalling about 40 yards at the furthest cone.  

half mile cooldown jog. 

All in all takes about 1 hr and 15 mins.  SPENT


----------



## AfterGlow

went out for a 4.5 mile run before the snow starts falling!


----------



## TakeItAll

My mate and I are having a break from our usual kettlebell routines and just enjoying ourselves trying out a few new exercises at an actual gym

5x5 Deadlifts 110kg (I know I should have been doing these ages ago)
5x5 Full Contact Twists 25kg - good fun and supposed to be great for punching power but I think my technique is still a bit dodgy
5x5 Incline Bench 70kg - not completely new to me 
5x5 Pull ups with body weight only
2x10 Leg raises

Had a great time. As they say "a change is a good as a holiday"


----------



## TakeItAll

KStoner6tb said:


> Hop-ups onto tire with both feet for same time intervals.



Nice one dude. I've been thinking of getting myself a big tire for a while and I'd never thought of doing this too.

How did you decide which tire/weight to get?


----------



## KiwiQflyer

AfterGlow said:


> Being chased by wild animals?



Nah.  But there were 4 wild turkeys which ran out on the trail in front of me and I chased 'em for a while.  And I got to hang out with an armadillo for a few minutes while he ate.  Such are the reasons why I don't think I could do my workouts in a gym.  I need to be outside exercising.


----------



## KStoner6tb

TakeItAll said:


> Nice one dude. I've been thinking of getting myself a big tire for a while and I'd never thought of doing this too.
> 
> How did you decide which tire/weight to get?




I didn't pick it out.  I just happened to go out to track one day, and it was there   Property of the school I guess.  It's not actually a tractor tire cuz it's slick.  It is huge though.  

I'm thinkin of getting a lighter one as well that I can hook up to a harness and pull across the field.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am working on working out today.


----------



## AfterGlow

KiwiQflyer said:


> Nah.  But there were 4 wild turkeys which ran out on the trail in front of me and I chased 'em for a while.  And I got to hang out with an armadillo for a few minutes while he ate.  Such are the reasons why I don't think I could do my workouts in a gym.  I need to be outside exercising.



Whataya mean??!  We have turkeys and armadillos at our gym!  It wouldn't be a workout without em!


----------



## SirTophamHat

5x5 squats, weighted pull ups, curls, cable extensions, planx

lifting is the easy part of getting buff ^_^


----------



## L2R

testing what i've read recently, that is it is more fat burning to do walks with sprint intervals than to just run consistently. i did 20 mins at around 6.5kph (brisk walk) within which i did 3 x 2 min 15-16kph (sprints).


----------



## n3ophy7e

L2R said:


> testing what i've read recently, that is it is more fat burning to do walks with sprint intervals than to just run consistently.



Yep, I do sprint intervals frequently, usually I'll do 6 x 400m sprints with walking or jogging in between. It's awesome for building up cardiovasular fitness, which in turn boosts your metabolism moreso than just doing, say, 5-7km constant running.

But there is also a reason why long-distance runners are so slim  Consistent running over long distances is _inevitably_ going to make you burn a lot of energy/fat. 

So there are pros for both. And as always, there isn't ONE solid rule or best method for fat-burning. 

Yesterday I did 7km in 37mins, and today I just did a quick 4km with the dog. He can't last longer than 4km cos he's only little.


----------



## L2R

^awesome, but i'm afraid that officially makes you a "madwoman" 

today was a good day. spent the morning doing a uni reading in the sun on the balcony (i'm now lobster red but it doesn't hurt). after lunch went to the gym and smashed meself quite a bit. all over, some legs and all. used my new boxing gloves on the spring bag they got there (which was awesome). then got a good deal of sauna on before being kicked out being told that costs extra, took a swim and then later got my new basketball out on a court up the road. 

my fingers feel weak typing this.


----------



## addictivepersona

Yesterday, I walked in the snow for an hour and a half--_Much_ more than I've been doing lately.  Felt good.


----------



## theartofwar

back:

tbar rows , started 3 plates to warmup x 20 , 4 plates x 15 , 5 plates x 12 , 6 plates x 9 <-- shitty 

Deadlift , 225x20 , 315x12, 405x8 

Wide grip lat pulldown 180x12 , 195 x 12 , 200x 10

squeezed out a few more areas but my back grows like a weed - time to get my triceps up to par , sigh.


----------



## Breecamb

Had my Monday morning Muay Thai session - it's humid now so lots more sweating!

The punching bags are used heavily in my boxing sessions now, and my shoulders are tender the day after - ouch


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yea I can post here today!
It took about 90 minutes.  3 miles.
It rained the night before but that melted all the snow...which was a good thing.














That is Taylor.  My dog is about 15 lbs and he RUNS those trails.




That is my hiking dude.  

This year, I am one of the millions whose resolution is get back to the gym.
I must get back to my healthy happy place and enjoying the work that goes into it.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ PI, that looks like quite the workout--Wish I lived close to somewhere like that!

I got a free week to the gym, so figured I'd check it out!  On top of a half mile walk with my dog this morning, I did 15 minutes on the treadmill, 15 minutes on a bike (3 miles!  Half my goal.), 15-20 shoulder presses, and 15-20 someothertypeoflifting.


----------



## L2R

nice pics, PI!

i spent a bit over 30 mins on new years day in the blistering heat of the sun skipping rope, working the heavy bag and playing with some dumbells. i'm surprised i haven't peeled yet from all the sun i've recently been getting. Spraying with aloe is working a charm, but i itch sometimes.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

shoulders -1x10 BB OH Press
upright rows 3x8 (DB)
chest - Decline BB Press 1x7
flat bench flies 3x8
back - Rack Pulls 1x7
DB Rows 1x20(each side)


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow PI those photos are amazing!! I want to go there! 


Hopefully going to muster up the energy to go for a 8km run today. Perfect running weather, cloudy and cool


----------



## addictivepersona

Went to the gym again.  Worked up a sweat this time on the bike--Still only did 3 miles (15 minutes) but holyyyy crap, that hills program isn't a lie.  Also did the treadmill for 15 minutes, and a handful of lifts.


----------



## theartofwar

sinus infection cant hold me down today ! Hit 545 x 2 for my deadlifts. 
I have doctors tomorow , looking into the knees / bloodworks .. ugh everything lol. Hopefully that goes semi well .

I want that 600lb deadlift and fuckin gonna get it no matter what.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min yoga class
60 min BodyPump class


----------



## theartofwar

^^ Yoga WRECKS me bro lol. I'm amazed at how people can do it - I've boxed for years , cage fight. Do powerlifting and now bodybuilding. 

yoga beats me silly .


----------



## L2R

today i inhaled my lunch and went for an hour long powerwalk around the city. nice.  i would have run, but i don't want to stink at work. 


my skin around my chest and shoulders began to lightly peel the other night


----------



## L2R

damn, basketball is more of a workout than i thought. shot hoops a little over an hour and ended up drenched in sweat and with tired muscles. was invited to play a game with some blokes, but decided just to shoot hoops on my own.


----------



## L2R

this morning focused on my chest and triceps. they both feel like a current of electricity is running through them. love it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

5.4 mile hike
not as picturesque 
elevation about 1700


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

I annihilated my biceps
then I squatted 335 for 8 reps
then 245 for 22 reps
then I did 16 reps on leg extension with the stack
then 20 reps with seated calf raises with 3 plates


----------



## Mehm

I just finished sitting in jail for 9 days...  Was doing hundreds of pushups, no weight squats, and handball.  Really sucked without my normal nutrition, hygiene, and supplements.  Now I'm out, sober, and really stoked on life.  Anyways, today I did the ashtanga sequence sans the primary series.  Nice 65 degree day out in the sun on California's central coast.  beautiful


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

welcome home


----------



## Mehm

thank you


----------



## theartofwar

I got out of bed, I have numerous broken ribs, bruised both my lungs, 11th concussion and i dont even have a spleen anymore.

great fuckin workout - hopefully the ribs heel quick enough i can be back training. Trying to stay positive.


----------



## L2R

^still trying to stop speeding trains with you fists?


----------



## Mehm

another beautiful day.  same ashtanga as yesterday


----------



## theartofwar

L2R said:


> ^still trying to stop speeding trains with you fists?



I saw that add for hancock and got carried away bro , what can I say.

nah I was in a 5 car accident my benz is fucking totalled but i walked out , I'm happy to be w/out a car and have life with those who love me.q


----------



## L2R

^damn! in that case i'm glad to see you still posting, man.

today i snuck off to the gym at lunch and pounded my back, lats and biceps. had to walk back with my arms at full stretch so my bis don't cramp, i felt i could be close to it.


----------



## Changed

I've been eating mostly raw lately in order to detox any of that great-tasting-but-shit-for-me holiday food my mother prepared. Starting to feel skinny fat, so I'm going to get back into the body-weight stuff. Pushups, sit-ups, crunches, pullups (with my finger-tips on the door frame, as the land-lord doesn't allow drilling into the wall...  )

50 push-ups (10x5)
100 sit-ups (25x4)
50 squats (25x2)

Gotta do this shit everyday. And increase reps every couple days. Hell, if it's free and takes like 15 minutes, whats the excuse not to do it?


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

do you think bodyweight exercises will build mass and help you not be skinnyfat???


----------



## Changed

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> do you think bodyweight exercises will build mass and help you not be skinnyfat???



Not looking to build mass right now. Last winter when I did a similar bodyweight routine and ate healthily I gained a little mass, but just generally toned up (ie shed more fat).

Oh, and I just shoveled the drive-way/sidewalk for an hour... 1 foot of snow, yipee.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

cool...bodyweight stuff is great for conditioning and raising your metabolism...just make sure you are feeding the workout...a great time to drink fresh fruit juice is right before your bodyweight workout.

do you have a juicer Changed? You should look into one if not...it will *change* () your life!


----------



## Changed

I don't; I thought about buying one but they are too expensive. I have a blender and was making smoothies w/ watermelon, banana, hemp protein powder, spinach, and greek yogurt, but I got sick of the taste.

anyway...


----------



## Mehm

this one's from the jailhouse.

get a deck of cards and remove the nines and face cards (I guess you don't have to do this...).  flip over the first card and do that many pushups.  get up and run in place.  flip over the next card and do that many pushups.  get up and run in place.  repeat until the deck is finished.  It's 199 pushups.  I just did it in the sun and got a good sweat going.


----------



## Binge_Artist

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> cool...bodyweight stuff is great for conditioning and raising your metabolism...just make sure you are feeding the workout...a great time to drink fresh fruit juice is right before your bodyweight workout.
> 
> do you have a juicer Changed? You should look into one if not...it will *change* () your life!





My personal hero, Jack Lalanne, has a pretty well known juicer.

But I've never really understood the point.  Is there any reason that drinking an apple should be any healthier than eating one?


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

^ I dont think so. why is it one versus the other? I love eating apples. I love drinking fresh apple juice (so much better than the crap pasteurized shit).


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

Mehm said:


> this one's from the jailhouse.
> 
> get a deck of cards and remove the nines and face cards (I guess you don't have to do this...).  flip over the first card and do that many pushups.  get up and run in place.  flip over the next card and do that many pushups.  get up and run in place.  repeat until the deck is finished.  It's 199 pushups.  I just did it in the sun and got a good sweat going.



why were you in jail? PM me if you dont want to share  Im toooo curious for my own good :D


----------



## Binge_Artist

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> why is it one versus the other?




Eh, just curious.  Jack's a pretty spartan fellow, and I can't see him selling his name out to a juicer when it's just as good to eat an apple.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

cant put a price on joy mang


----------



## SirTophamHat

3 sets of barbell squats
3 sets weighted pulls/chins
4 sets tricep isolation

I have chronic LBP from past injuries and poor posture, I thank science every time I go to the gym that I am able to squat heavy without discomfort.  It's so weird, random every day movements can cause my lower back to spasm painfully and give me a real feeling of weakness.  For some reason though it doesn't affect my squats and my squats don't aggravate the area post-exercise.  LBP is just about the worst donkey dick one can blow when it comes to injuries but in this case it doesn't bother me so much 

Time to shower and eat wahoo


----------



## theartofwar

Get my body armor for my ribs so i can do everything but squats and dead lifts - will be lifting tomorrow. Get some #s up here.  - now if i can just sleep lol.


----------



## Changed

75 push-ups, 50 squats


----------



## Mehm

big hike in the hills.  dogs got a walk and I had a sweat.


----------



## TakeItAll

SirTophamHat said:


> For some reason though it doesn't affect my squats and my squats don't aggravate the area post-exercise.



Hey dude, I'm no orthopaedic surgeon but have you ever thought that maybe you don't get back pain because your body has adapted to the stimulus of barbell back squats? 

When I was younger and used to compete in various stand-up martial art competitions I used get back pain. Then when I added in some brazilian jiu jitsu training the pain went away over time. Which was a really awesome fringe benefit. I put this down to strengthening my back in such a way that it had gotten stronger from random stimulus in a bunch of different directions.

You get the idea. Anyway it might help.


----------



## LoveAlways

Mehm said:


> big hike in the hills.  dogs got a walk and I had a sweat.



This is what I normally do everyday. I LOVE it!!! We have such a beautiful walk where I live, I never get sick of it. 

But yesterday, I actually RAN!! I haven't done that since HS! It felt great!!!!


----------



## attempt4

4 sets Bench Press
2 sets Hack Squat (just to increase the HGH response primarily)
3 sets of Shoulder Shrugs (supersetting 2 of these sets with 2 sets of bench press)
3 sets of Weighted Pushups
3 sets Arnold Press
3 sets Tricep Curls
2 sets Hammer Curl
2 sets of Bicep Curls
2 sets of Lateral Raise/Front Lateral

Completely worked out to failure today. What a great workout. Think I may have to quit the Creatine though as it gives me insane nausea now, which is a shame as its really effective at its job.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

try lowering your dosage of the creatine and taking it with a little simple sugars (fruit is good).


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

SirTophamHat said:


> 3 sets of barbell squats
> 3 sets weighted pulls/chins
> 4 sets tricep isolation
> 
> I have chronic LBP from past injuries and poor posture, I thank science every time I go to the gym that I am able to squat heavy without discomfort.  It's so weird, random every day movements can cause my lower back to spasm painfully and give me a real feeling of weakness.  For some reason though it doesn't affect my squats and my squats don't aggravate the area post-exercise.  LBP is just about the worst donkey dick one can blow when it comes to injuries but in this case it doesn't bother me so much
> 
> Time to shower and eat wahoo



what is your LBP like? I get tremendous lower back pumps that are painful. The spinae erector swell and engorge with blood. They get so tight I cannot bend over practically. This comes from rotating rack pulls and back squats on a continuous basis constantly pushing weights or reps up.


----------



## psu03167

M & W: 60 minutes step aerobics each
Th: Morning 30 min abs; Evening 60 minute Power Flex lifting
Today: 60 minutes step; 30 min abs


----------



## SirTophamHat

TakeItAll said:


> Hey dude, I'm no orthopaedic surgeon but have you ever thought that maybe you don't get back pain because your body has adapted to the stimulus of barbell back squats?
> 
> When I was younger and used to compete in various stand-up martial art competitions I used get back pain. Then when I added in some brazilian jiu jitsu training the pain went away over time. Which was a really awesome fringe benefit. I put this down to strengthening my back in such a way that it had gotten stronger from random stimulus in a bunch of different directions.
> 
> You get the idea. Anyway it might help.



Word.  I assume(d) that my lack of pain squatting was do to practicing proper form, like so: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYojAPYILEo I slipped a disk when I was 18 and although I was able to come back even stronger, I still have troubles.  I attend a chiro when it gets really bad and I also have a leg length discrepancy which doesn't help.



Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> what is your LBP like? I get tremendous lower back pumps that are painful. The spinae erector swell and engorge with blood. They get so tight I cannot bend over practically. This comes from rotating rack pulls and back squats on a continuous basis constantly pushing weights or reps up.



My LBP comes from bending over frontally, like a good morning.  I know about the pumps you talk of, sometimes when I get them I will go and do reverse hypers real slow to stretch it out.  feels really good.  I think I have to be vigilant in improving my posture concurrently with the weights training to see permanent improvement.

Today's workout hasn't happened yet for me, the plan is squats, military presses, and some other non-compound shit.


----------



## attempt4

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> try lowering your dosage of the creatine and taking it with a little simple sugars (fruit is good).



I mix it with OJ....tried mixing with water, milk....everything. I've lowered the dosage to as acceptably low as I can whilst back on a loading phase....still nauseous. I never used to get nauseous with it. For a long time I was mixing it with GBL before/after a workout (though to be fair I was doing GBL all day long anyway, but found it incredibly effective at building muscle mass and stimulating a greater ability to perform that elusive ONE MORE REP!!) and it seems to be since that time that I just cant hack it.

The nausea isnt THAT bad, so I will probably continue to take it because it really is useful. I jjust need to find a decent weight-gainer tbh....i used to only take unflavoured whey isolate......but could do with a more rounded and complete protein supplement. I have read alot though and im aware of the complete and utter hype surrounding most of these overpriced products....what would you recommend though? (I only eat chicken and fish which isnt all that often so I do need a protein supplement)


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

^ best weightgainer is whole foods. Lots and lots of potatoes. My secret recipe is 5lb of potatoes boiled, then mash them and add salt and pepper and garlic (simmer it to break down the flavor) and 1 can of coconut milk. Its thousands and thousands of calories for like 3 bucks.

Protein supplement is another animal from a weightgainer. The goal here is as pure a source of protein as possible. Look for 100% isolates. Trueprotein.com makes a great isolate (milk protein isolate is my favorite). This is not a meal replacement though. 1 scoop is 25g protein which is only 100 calories...hardly a meal replacement.



SirTophamHat said:


> My LBP comes from bending over frontally, like a good morning.  I know about the pumps you talk of, sometimes when I get them I will go and do reverse hypers real slow to stretch it out.  feels really good.  I think I have to be vigilant in improving my posture concurrently with the weights training to see permanent improvement.
> 
> Today's workout hasn't happened yet for me, the plan is squats, military presses, and some other non-compound shit.


^ cool tip about the reverse hypers...I wish I had a way to do that at home cuz I get that lower back pump all the time working with wood out in front yard.

My workout is nada today...walking to the fridge and heating up meatloaf and mashed potatoes...4 reps at least today :D


----------



## attempt4

Yeah cheers man I know its not a meal replacement, hence the term "supplement" .


----------



## SirTophamHat

my squats today consisted of 3x6 with 225, one set of 10 with 185, and then a set of 10 front squats with 135 as burnout. went on to do 2 sets DB military press, 2 sets reverse flies and 3 sets tricep isolation.  disappointing #s but not surprising considering I relapsed on opiates this week.  fuck those drugs to hell and back, good for nothing life destroying lame ass crap.


----------



## L2R

attempt4, creatine was practically unbearable before i starting using vegetable caps. now it's fine.


----------



## SirTophamHat

I've been hitting legs two days on, one day off recently to stimulate them into growing since they are a weak point.  Being especially disgusted with my past week of indulgences, today was no exception.  Didn't have much DOMS and was eating protein all day so I went for it in the cage again.  I also had the help of a gram or two of captain creatine.

I got my 225# for 4 sets of 6, which was the big goal.  Then I finished with 2x10 front squats @ 135# to get the pump going, which was glorious.  Hit up BORs for 3x8 before finishing with a set of pullups to failure.

Best part was that I weighed in at 159#/72kg afterwards.  I was 149, or 67.5kg a month ago. @ 5'9'''/176cm this puts me at a BMI of 23.5.  My goal is to be considered overweight (25+) while not actually being fat  I'm halfway there!


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

^ dude those charts are bullshit. Supposedly I am 'obese' now yet I have my abs visible...lol go figure?


----------



## SirTophamHat

Yeah they are bullshit!  It's a complete farce, only useful in assessing sedentary people.  I can't think of a more short-sighted way to analyze someone's health.  Fat active people are more healthy than skinny inactive people, and where fat is stored (visceral/subcutaneous) plays a big part too... but I digress.


----------



## Mehm

picked up a landscaping job over the last two days.  about 11 hours moving around and sweating.  central cali weather ftw


----------



## L2R

actually played some proper basketball out in the sun today. one long four on four half court and a couple of five on five full court. ended up drenched in sweat and massive blisters on my baby soft feet. good fun.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

4 mile hike.  It was above freezing today.  JOY!


----------



## SirTophamHat

^ Great photo!, gotta love the odd warm day in Jan/Feb.  Today it was 10F here so I only had my doggy out for about a mile even though time wasn't an issue.

At the gym I did 4 sets of back squats, 1 set of front squats, 4 sets of flat bb bench, and 3 sets of pullup variations. I am upping the weight on every exercise each time I go to the gym however I still feel like I'm not progressing fast enough for my liking.  Eventually, maybe in 2-3 weeks, I'll decrease the workout frequency, increase my volume, and increase my caloric intake.  Right now I work out with high frequency and intensity but low volume, my diet is ~3,000kcal which is giving me gains still but could do better at 3,500.  I don't think I could go above 4k without it being a chore and so far the bulking process is still fun.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

I did squats 315x12 and 245x27 and deads 315x7 and some facepulls and curls

in and out nyucka!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> ^ dude those charts are bullshit. Supposedly I am 'obese' now yet I have my abs visible...lol go figure?



Yep I agree. Even when I was anorexic and hadn't eaten for 2 months, and hardly had _any_ meat on my bones, those charts reckoned I was in the *upper *range of "healthy" weight 8) 

And now, the charts tell me I'm overweight. But clearly, I am not. 

I'm just tall and reasonably muscly, for a chick 


Yesterday: 30mins weights and 4km run

Today: 30mins weights and 6km run

Tomorrow: pilates class


----------



## SirTophamHat

muscly chicks are hot.  my sister has a friend over right now and she looks like she could squat more than me and it's so hot and i want to hit on her and i can't and and and 8(


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

why cant you got hit on her? Go hit that mangggggg


----------



## LoveAlways

Mehm said:


> picked up a landscaping job over the last two days.  about 11 hours moving around and sweating.  central cali weather ftw



hell yeah my husband does landscaping and he is *HOT*!!


----------



## Changed

100 sit-ups
50 push-ups
wrestled with a flat tire on my road bike (more exercise than you'd think)
rode 6 miles since it is 45* out!


----------



## addictivepersona

^ It's 45 asterisks out?  That's one degree measurement I haven't heard of!    (Hold down ALT, type 0176 and you'll get a degree symbol.)  Just figured I'd pass it along.

Today I walked my dog a mile.  Not much but it's the first day of the semester--Need to find a routine.


----------



## theartofwar

slept 16 hours.


----------



## L2R

^hardcore! 


only had about 30 mins spare, so focused on me shuldazzz


----------



## Changed

addictivepersona said:


> ^ It's 45 asterisks out?  That's one degree measurement I haven't heard of!    (Hold down ALT, type 0176 and you'll get a degree symbol.)  Just figured I'd pass it along.
> 
> Today I walked my dog a mile.  Not much but it's the first day of the semester--Need to find a routine.



Not everyone has a number-pad on their keyboard; and, I'm pretty sure everyone could reason what I was typing by way of context.


----------



## theartofwar

lol , i did make it in but everything is real hard my ribs are still fractured my breathing really sucks - 

triceps:
close grip bench 135 x 15 , 185 x 12 - x 3 
straight bar cable , dont remember weight x 4
skull crushers ez bar 90x12 x 4 
reverse cable one hand pull downs x 3 dunno weight just focus on results.

really can't do shit until i heal up but that being said gives me no excuse to slip up eating what i need to i have the time.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spinning class


----------



## theartofwar

you guys do bikram yoga ? I'm going saturday lmao, I'm 6'3 285lbs , flexibility never was my strong point, football and lifting was.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I have done it.  The heat will allow you better flexibility.


----------



## theartofwar

i hope so lol. I have trouble w/jackets, so this is going to be a trip.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahahaha


----------



## theartofwar

hell who couldn't use a lil more flexibility though


----------



## Mehm

^^i'm sure you'll dig it.  shit is pretty hard imo.  one thing, they will tell you to lock your knees out.  I have spoken to very skilled non-bikram teachers who say this is horrible instruction and is the leading cause of injury in bikram.  you want your leg to be straight with an imperceptible bend, not locked out.  a locked out leg or arm will look and feel "bowed out" against the natural bend of the joint...hopefully this makes sense.  anyhow, i've been doing yoga for 8 years and have heard and read this many times.  have fun though, i love hot yoga personally.

took my dogs on an hour walk up a mountain/hill.  was about 75 and sunny all day


----------



## addictivepersona

Changed said:


> Not everyone has a number-pad on their keyboard; and, I'm pretty sure everyone could reason what I was typing by way of context.


I know people could figure it out with the context, but figured I'd pass along the information on how to do it--I forgot it doesn't work without the number pad, oops!


----------



## theartofwar

Mehm - what do you mean by that knees wise, both my knees need to be scoped and I am putting it off due to my training.


----------



## L2R

^careful with them ribs, man. 


snuck off to the gym at lunch and did more shoulders but also added chest and triceps. feels good great, man.


----------



## SirTophamHat

not doing anything today, yesterday was hang cleans & presses, reverse flies, and one set of decline bench.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

decline
OH press
flies
rows
pullups


----------



## theartofwar

yeah , i can't even breath proper , i have a cough and my ribs and knees are just doing me in . Really fucking annoying when you are 8 weeks deeps itching at the bit man.. :/


----------



## L2R

chill then, mang. you don't want them bad boys healing incorrectly. might result in weaker bone strength long term.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yeah taow, you really shouldn't push it when you have ANY injury. L2R is totally right, especially about your ribs. Take it _easy_ man  


I'm going to focus on my legs tonight at the gym. I don't know the names of all the leg weights exercises I do but there's about 4 different ones. Then I'ma go on the elliptical machine/cross-trainer for a while.


----------



## L2R

you're becoming monstrous, darl! after doing leg reistance machines, i can barely walk!


----------



## theartofwar

It's the weather frankly. The ribs , I can take that pain. But I'm at a miserable place where painkillers are simply not an option for the knees though they have been shoved down my wind pipe . And surgery , even just scoping them both for temporary would kill what I'm working for . It's a frustrating place, alcohol is truthfully the only thing that numbs the pain, and I don't lift to well cocked lol.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

n3ophy7e said:


> Yeah taow, you really shouldn't push it when you have ANY injury. L2R is totally right, especially about your ribs. Take it _easy_ man



if you are an athlete for long enough this does not become an option. Chronic injuries you would never be working out if you waited for them to heal


----------



## n3ophy7e

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> if you are an athlete for long enough this does not become an option. Chronic injuries you would never be working out if you waited for them to heal



For athletes yeah, I wholeheartedly agree, for chronic injuries and even things like muscle injuries etc. As an example, I tore my quad muscle back in December 2009 and my physio only allowed me to rest it for like 2-3 weeks, then I was back in training so that the muscle fibres would heal together as strong as it was before the injury. 

But for _broken bones?? _That's something else entirely. Surely sitting out of training for a few weeks to allow broken ribs to heal properly is better than continuing training and having the ribs heal weaker than before, making them more susceptible to breakages for the rest of your life?


----------



## theartofwar

I'd rather chance it n3o , with the use of HGH other peptides and the genetic changing that is capable of (check out a blue bell bull sometime) I simply won't sacrifice things now. My ortho is a fucking insurance quack , pills galore if i accepted , I've so far not. Why treat something proper with a brain when you can mask the pain and insurance doesn't pay for PT. I just took one of the best insurance in the states to the fucking ringer over this issue and I got 20 sessions , for my knees. Ironically, one knee is one session, so in reality i have 10 sessions. Sorry I'm hijacking a perfectly good thread.

*edit* I've had my ribs broken at 8 separate occasions anyway tbh so at this point ? i dunno man.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

you got enough ribs working that shit shouldnt slow you down :D

you know you've always wanted an excuse to shoot 8IU of growth everyday anyway


----------



## theartofwar

8ius and insulin next month hahaha might have a winning combo there brother.


----------



## LoveAlways

Walked up hill for 2 miles with a 28lb baby on my back

Walked another 2 miles up hill with a 20lb baby on my chest.

Various arm/shoulder exercises given to me by my PT from a car accident


----------



## Mehm

> Mehm - what do you mean by that knees wise





> you want your leg to be straight with an imperceptible bend, not locked out. a locked out leg or arm will look and feel "bowed out" against the natural bend of the joint



could you please clarify exactly what isn't clear?  also, I would implore you to focus on healing instead of strength gain right now.  just my personal philosophy


Today I did a 20 minute run straight up a sandy hill.  got a good sweat going but am craving more exercise tbh


----------



## theartofwar

I missed it sorry bro, makes sense.


----------



## Mehm

-about 200 pushups interspersed with running in place
-3 deep, slow squats..probably take about 45 seconds per squat, trying to get to 2 minutes each eventually
-20 slow chair dips

I'm now pouring sweat, so i think ididitrite


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

3.4 mile hike


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Sounds great! Where was the hike? 



Mehm said:


> -3 deep, slow squats..probably take about 45 seconds per squat, trying to get to 2 minutes each eventually



Youch!! Nice one man, _feel the burn_


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Nothing spectacular...1700 feet above sea level.
A local hike (10 min away from my house)


----------



## n3ophy7e

Pfft, nothing spectacular ay?? Looks pretty awesome to me


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Hmmm perhaps I am becoming jaded with my surroundings. NOT LIKELY.  I am so happy I moved here.  The views are awesome.
I meant the difficulty of the incline was less than spectacular


----------



## n3ophy7e

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I meant the difficulty of the incline was less than spectacular



Haha that makes much more sense! :D 


I'm off for a swim this afternoon then going for a short run when I get back.


----------



## Mehm

swimming is the best.  so full body


----------



## amos515

ran on elliptical for 30 minutes. sprinted a mile. chest presses and pull ups.  cross country skiing.  great that i finally found a gym with a track because normally i get way out of shape in the winter


----------



## SirTophamHat

Yesterday I did conventional deadlifts and bench press along with some isolation work.  My back was too weak to front squat following the deadlifts which sucked balls.

Today I'm going to take it easy and reassess what I want out of my hobby since it's getting a little convoluted.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

whats your routine like SirTopham?

Mine is:

Day1: LEGS
Squats 1x5-10, 1x20-30
Deadlifts 1x5-10
Facepulls 3x10-20

Day2: CHEST/SHOULDERS
Decline Barbell 3x10-20
DB OH Press 3x10-20
Upright Row 3x10-20
PUSHDOWNS

Day3: OFF

Day4: back and iso leg work
Split Squats 3x10-20
T-bar ROW 3x10-20
DB Row 3x10-20
Pullups 3x10-20
BB CURLS

Day5: OFF

Day6: REPEAT DAY1 ADDING REPS AND/OR WEIGHT (if stall on exercise then switch exercises ie for instance pushdowns exchanged for rack lockouts)

I started doing higher reps (hence the 10-20 rep range) a couple months ago and it feels good man. It really works for gaining lean mass but protecting joints. Only thing I hit low reps for is deads and squats.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Do you rest on Day 7 and then go back to day one or is Day 7 Day 2 and soforth?

Right now I don't have a routine which is probably why it is going to shit right now.

Here is a rough approximation

DAY 1

3-4 set BACK SQUAT start with 6-8 reps last set usually burnout with less weight
1-2 set FRONT SQUAT burnout
3 set either BARBELL ROW or WEIGHTED PULLUP
3 set TRICEP ISO exercise

DAY 2

4-5 set HANG CLEAN 5 reps/ set
3 set DB LUNGES 8-10 reps/ set
3 set STANDING MILITARY PRESS or 2 set SEATED DB MILITARY 8-10 reps/ set
3 set REVERSE DB FLY
3 set DB CURLS

DAY 3 either rest or 30-45min swim.

---

Here is the routine I've used for most of my time training, which has given good results in the past for being so linear:

Day 1 MONDAY/THURSDAY

3x8 back squat
3x8 weighted pullup - sometimes row
auxiliary exercise (usually arm work)

Day 2 TUESDAY/FRIDAY

3x8 seated db military press - sometimes bench press
3x8 deadlift
auxiliary exercise (usually arm work)


Then I began buying into the whole "you shouldn't squat and deadlift so many times in a week" and from there my whole programme has just disintegrated into hardly a semblance of anything ordered.  I like your idea of doing two long squat sets a lot.  I like doing rows when my pulls get stale but otherwise pretty much stick with the same few exercises no matter what -- tried true tested etc.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

Day6 = Day1 on my schedule. So if I started day1 on monday I'd do another day1 on saturday.

I try to gain SOMETHING as long as its something (even 1 rep hehe) then I can continue on with the exercise. If its a stall (even one day) then its over and I switch to a similar exercise. Makes you really go for it with the lifts you love (ie squat).

IMO you're not giving your CNS enough time to rest with heavy compounds like rows and next day cleans. And squats then next day DB lunges. If you really pushing both lifts then Im surprised you're not stalling quickly given you're natty  Even an "assisted" lifter would have trouble with that first split you listed.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Ok cool.  Yeah, I try to always gain something from workout to workout even if it's just using half a minute less rest between sets.  I think you are right about the CNS overload thing; since today is a rest/recoup day I think it might be time to start a new split beginning tomorrow.  Right now I'm considering going back to the Mon/Thurs Tue/Fri split except doing just legs on one half of the split and just upper on the other.  Or maybe doing a three day total body workout. I'm pretty sure if I tested my maxes this next week they would be 2x bodyweight (squat/deadlift) and 1.5x bodyweight (bench) and 1x bodyweight (OH press).  Maybe it is time for some bodyweight feats because I get bored easily


----------



## L2R

played some bball yesterday arvo. the home made dumplings i had for lunch prior made me feel heavy as shit, my shots and runnning were both way off, but i did score a few hoops this week. also copped a ball in the face (gave me a fat lip for about an hour), and one dude accidently swiped my glasses from my face knocking a lense loose (i fixed it). 

good times. i think i might do this every week. 

except the dumpling part.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

SirTophamHat said:


> Ok cool.  Yeah, I try to always gain something from workout to workout even if it's just using half a minute less rest between sets.  I think you are right about the CNS overload thing; since today is a rest/recoup day I think it might be time to start a new split beginning tomorrow.  Right now I'm considering going back to the Mon/Thurs Tue/Fri split except doing just legs on one half of the split and just upper on the other.  Or maybe doing a three day total body workout. I'm pretty sure if I tested my maxes this next week they would be 2x bodyweight (squat/deadlift) and 1.5x bodyweight (bench) and 1x bodyweight (OH press).  Maybe it is time for some bodyweight feats because I get bored easily



that is great man! then you have been progressing with every workout (adding reps or weight)? 1x BW OH Press is a good benchmark of strength...great work! I bet like 90% of americans couldnt do that. What weight are you sitting at now? I gained a few pounds in January...sitting at 174 now although my conditioning is off since I havent been doing cardio (breathe hard after 30 rep squat sets!).


----------



## SirTophamHat

My progression has been decent, I could only hit 205# for 3x6 squats less than a month ago and recently killed 4x6 @ 225.  My torso (back & pushing) strengths have been stagnant but I work those exercises after my squats and am still content with them... I benched 190 for a comfortable 3x5 yesterday and can get 5-6 deadhang pullups with 70lbs around my waist.  I don't know if you read my post in the steroid forum where I mentioned that I started off with a bench max of 110.

I haven't weighed myself recently but I would guess still just shy of 160.  I have been cheating too much and not eating nearly enough meat, and way too many grains.  My only cardio is walking the dog 1-2 miles a day.  Depression really kills one's appetite, I've found that if I spend a week eating solid brekkies I start waking up hungry, but if I skip it one day I ruin all that progress.  My guess is that I'll plateau here for a while unless I take much better care of my recovery.  I want to look into getting some bcaas, tribulus, or rhodiola rosea with my tax return hahahaha.

It sounds like you are making fantastic progress yourself, after spending a good amount of time in the gym I've noticed that for most people three plates on the bar for any exercise is just too much (talking about casual/recreational lifters). I started lifting when I weighed 120-125lbs senior year of high school (same height I am now) and it really is a complete lifestyle adjustment to dedicate one's self to the iron.  You used to climb, right?  What is your pull up max?


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

3 plates is where I am right now for squat yeah I agree with you its the limit for me right now until I gain more mass...then I'll bump up to 405 (and hopefully stay there forever). I think I can get to 315 1x20 for the squat (and 275 1x30) before I worry about adding weight (8 more reps damn!). Deads are at 315 also Im just coasting with them until I go up in my squat (then I'll slap on a 25 then a 45 extra 

Thats funny cuz I also weighed 120 in HS at 5'6". I gained 40 pounds in last 2 years.

I used to rep pullups out ridiculously. Now I hit 15 with a quarter (25 hehe). I want to get to 20 reps with 45 soon (couple months?). I did used to climb. We (my gf and I) are starting again soon once it gets warm. Its great cardio :D

good talking to you dude


----------



## n3ophy7e

How long do you guys wait in between each set? And then how long do you wait between working each different muscle/between each different exercise?


----------



## SirTophamHat

With the 3 plates thing I wasn't necessarily referring to you or I, just saying that it seems like going over 300lbs for reps on any exercise is a lot to ask of the layman who doesn't given the whole training thing his all.  In other words, yeah there are always going to be athletes who can bench 300 squat 400 and deadlift 500 without apparent effort but in the end you should only be comparing yourself to yourself.  Otherwise it is impossible to be happy, I mean there's only one person in the world who can call themselves the strongest right?  Just a little aside on the philosophy of bodybuilding or strength training.

Strong pull-ups dude.  I usually start off my workout with a max attempt with 45#, depending on the day it's 8-10 reps.  I can't get more than 24 unweighted, my endurance sucks.  Training for a OAP, I'm more concerned with hitting reps at 90-100# weighted than getting 30 unweighted.

I like talking with other enthusiastic people about lifting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.  I convinced a friend of mine to lift at six in the morning 4 days a week with me for three straight months last year and it was incredible.  Nowadays it is much easier to lose motivation.  I find myself becoming complacent and disgusted with my progress alternatively, which makes things rough.

(mini-rant)

*NSFW*: 




Back in 2007 I bought a 300lb barbell & plate set for 100 bucks and a squat rack for 75 bucks incl shipping off of Dick's Sporting Goods and Amazon.com respectively.  Of course I sold said items for drug money a year later and now it costs so much more for those things with this economy.  Now  I'm stuck at a public gym with only 1 squat rack that personal trainers take up for as long as they please, arrrrghhhh.  I have to suffer through squats with my two plates only to watch a group of wannabes quarter squat 405 afterwards with a smug look on their faces, or rack my DBs between sets only to have a pair of soccer moms take my spot.




*n3o*:  That is a complicated question.  A textbook will say to wait 1 minute between sets if you are trying to achieve size (hypertrophy), 3-5 minutes if you are looking to increase pure strength or power, and less than a minute if you are training endurance.  It is obviously not so cut and dry.  I like to wait an average of two minutes between sets, sometimes less, sometimes more for really intense stuff.  I use a scheme revolving around 8 reps, which is in between the target for strength & hypertrophy.   As far as waiting between exercises, there is no wait.  Sometimes I utilize *supersets* which is where you do one exercise while resting another exercise.  This is very tiring but it also gets your heart pumping and saves you time too.


----------



## n3ophy7e

SirTophamHat said:


> *n3o*:  That is a complicated question.  A textbook will say to wait 1 minute between sets if you are trying to achieve size (hypertrophy), 3-5 minutes if you are looking to increase pure strength or power, and less than a minute if you are training endurance.  It is obviously not so cut and dry.  I like to wait an average of two minutes between sets, sometimes less, sometimes more for really intense stuff.  I use a scheme revolving around 8 reps, which is in between the target for strength & hypertrophy.   As far as waiting between exercises, there is no wait.  Sometimes I utilize *supersets* which is where you do one exercise while resting another exercise.  This is very tiring but it also gets your heart pumping and saves you time too.



Cool thank for the info mate!


----------



## SirTophamHat

No prob, I'm sure Matsuo has even more information to offer that will fill in anything I missed.

I just scanned in a chart from one of my texts that does a good job of showing the repetition continuum.  Hopefully I am not breaking any laws in sharing it.






Pretty much you just decrease rest for endurance stuff and increase it for power/strength stuff.  It is a little misleading in that you can still gain plenty of strength working in higher reps and you can gain endurance working in low reps too, these ranges are just considered _optimal_ I suppose.


----------



## L2R

i feel as though if i can generally do more than 10 reps, i'm not doing enough weight. the only exception are leg exercises where i don't want to hurt myself.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Sounds good if you are going for size/strength mainly!  With lifting the key is always *stimulus*.  If you use 5x5 or 4x10 for months on end you won't get anywhere.  Sometimes this can be counterintuitive.  For example, Matsuo is using a variation on the 20rep squat theme if I am comprehending his posts correctly, which is a technique where you max out on reps for only one or two sets, but also using a relatively heavy weight.  It is intended to stimulate growth in both size and strength parameters and has been documented as being effective in doing so.  You wouldn't think it is, but it is.

I am posting like a banshee right now because it is -10F/-23C outside.  With windchill? -25F/-31C.  Yeah.


----------



## L2R

keep posting! and fast please. i'm going to the gym in 10 mins (my lunch break).

explain stimulus.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Stimulus is just another word for keeping your muscles guessing.  Working different exercises that use the same muscle is an easy example.  Close grip press and tricep pushdowns both work your triceps very hard, but in different ways.  Once you lose stimulus, your gains will stop.  This also explains why bodybuilders do such ridiculous movements, they are looking for new stimulus all the time.  Good?

edit:  lunch break?  It is 9:30pm here.  Not even close to "arvo" (hehe)!


----------



## L2R

yeah good, and although i got this info late, i'm good. was doing chest, shoulders and tris. i did 4 different chest exercises (the first being barbell bench presses 60kgs x 10, 10, 8, 6), 4 different tricep ones and 3 different shoulder ones.


----------



## SirTophamHat

I am glad you had a good workout L2R.  Beach muscles (arms/chest) are so fun to work out!   Lots of mirrors reflecting that beautiful pump.  I think I get too carried away when talking about this stuff/disseminating facts and things... I really don't feel comfortable telling people how to work out, because one of my beliefs is that everyone is different, therefore there is no one-size-fits-all approach to exercise, and also, my paramount belief #2 is that you have to make things FUN for yourself if you are going to succeed.  It doesn't matter if your exercise selection blows as long as it's getting you through that door and into the gym.  If you are forcing yourself to always do things the expected way, the accepted way, or the 'right' way--this applies to ANY activity--there's no point.  You will get fed up and quit.  

Maybe it is just my current cabin fever, however I have noticed myself becoming more wrapped up in all of the fitness craze jumbo.  So I am going to take a break from being so INTO this.  I am going to try and correct the things that are wrong with my mentality re: exercise and I am going to start by making it a goal to not post in this thread until I actually have some meaningful developments of my own to share.  Cheers.


----------



## TakeItAll

I trained with some new guys today. The goal was to have a play with some heavy kettlebells which I don't own. I kind of wrecked one of the guys plan. He brought in a workout that called for 5 circuits but we only did 2 so we could work with heavier weight.

Part 1: Circuit of 4 positions: Person one does two sets of 15 pushups as the timer while the others do: floorsweepers, double 24kg kb push presses, double 32kg kb renegade rows. So we only got through that twice. Honestly I think the guy was being ambitious anyway thinking we'd make it through 5 times. It was fairly brutal on the triceps.


Part 2: Then we did some farmer walks with a 64kg kettlebell in one hand and 56 in the other. Down his driveway and back which I would guess at 40-50m one way.

Finished it off with a pyramid of swings. 10 swings, 1 push up, 10 swings 2 push ups and so on up to 10 then back down to one. We rotated around using a 64, 56, 48 and 40kg kettlebell. 

It was fairly brutal, I lost one callus off my right hand since they're not conditioned for high rep work anymore apparently or maybe I've just got soft over Christmas


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

n3ophy7e said:


> How long do you guys wait in between each set? And then how long do you wait between working each different muscle/between each different exercise?



imo wait long enough so that you can complete the lift with the goal number of reps (if you get a couple more reps then great!).

Usually like 2 minutes for me. If its big heavy lifts then like 3-4.

IMO hypertrophy (muscles getting bigger) has more to do with diet than rest time.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Cool, thanks for the info mate! 

SirTopham, it turns out most of the time I do supersets, I just didn't know they had a name. I just thought I was being impatient and/or short on time (e.g. working out in my lunchbreak)  


Did my usual weights session today, and some interval running on the treadmill. Pushed it pretty hard today, I want to get my speed up _as well as _my long-distance endurance. 


By the way, I love doing the "plank" abdominal muscle hold. You can really feeeel the muscle fibres doing their thing!


----------



## L2R

now that is one exercise i could focus some on. i miss hurting in plank. do you do both full and half (side) planks?

oh and just to brag, part of my triceps workout today included both kinds of dip (full weight and from a bench). i got the bench kind up to 30 reps  feel like just yesterday when i couldn't do five without a rest.


----------



## Changed

96 push-ups and sit-ups for JL, 45 squats for me.


----------



## n3ophy7e

L2R said:


> now that is one exercise i could focus some on. i miss hurting in plank. do you do both full and half (side) planks?



I don't do side planks very often because my left shoulder doesn't like it one bit. But yeah I am a massive fan of the plank  
In fact, I'ma do some right now!


Today I just did 5km on the elliptical/cross-trainer. Turned the resistance right up, leant forward and seriously pumped that shit out.


----------



## TakeItAll

45 minutes of running through some pretty tough hills. Essentially sprint till you can't sprint no more kind of stuff then go again one my heart rate drops to 150-160.

I did a few pull-ups to just with bodyweight since I'm pretty weak there and I finish at a park with a nice bar. 2 Ladders 1-5 reps for 30 total.


----------



## TakeItAll

n3ophy7e said:


> I don't do side planks very often because my left shoulder doesn't like it one bit.



Some people do side planks up on their hand with the other hand stretched upward. Sort of like a crucifix position but tipped on the side.

Obviously it would change the exercise somewhat but I think it'd take some of the direct pressure you are getting on your left shoulder away.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hmmm I will definitely try that, thanks mate!

*edit* just gave it a try and YES it was much nicer on my shoulder. Harder work though  
Thanks again!


Also, when I was doing my regular planks before, one of my cats came and curled up underneath my plank formation hahaha. Way too cute  Just thought I'd share that with you all.


----------



## theartofwar

Boooyah - 30 minutes of aqua therapy...

yeah I really REALLY miss lifting  , in time being in 6 weeks I will have my personal training certification .


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^How did Bikram go?


----------



## theartofwar

tore my ACL about 1 1/2 days before brother. So just been under the knife n what not . Hit the bottom of the squat rack and heard a snap.... knew i was screwed. It's been very hard, my lift contest is cooked. Just have to roll w injuries bro.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yikes.


----------



## theartofwar

Yeah bro - however - it's 8 ius of HGH , GHRP2 300mxg (100x3) , IGF1lr3 x 50mcg ed (splt 25x2).


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

get ahold of some IGF-des1,3 if you can dude. It will help. 

insulin will also help you it will synergize with the IGF...be careful about dosages of both insulin+IGF+AAS is 1+1=10


I tried something new since my joints are hurting. took my max for bench and oh press and took 60% of that and did 10 sets of 10 reps with 45 second of rest between sets. First five sets easy as shit! Last five sets...NOT so easy! :D


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

10 minutes on bike to work me up, then dips, pressups, diamonds, and some lunges.


----------



## craigyt2k

About a hour low intensity cycle machine, walking,  low intensity dunbell bench presses, planks, situps, seated bicep curls. followed by about 20 lengths of swimming lightly crawl. then a long sauna.. 

Took about 4 hours, plan on another long day tomorrow starting early.. focusing on chest and triceps, more low intensity cycling and swimming


----------



## theartofwar

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> get ahold of some IGF-des1,3 if you can dude. It will help.
> 
> insulin will also help you it will synergize with the IGF...be careful about dosages of both insulin+IGF+AAS is 1+1=10
> 
> 
> I tried something new since my joints are hurting. took my max for bench and oh press and took 60% of that and did 10 sets of 10 reps with 45 second of rest between sets. First five sets easy as shit! Last five sets...NOT so easy! :D



Way ahead of you brother  

Once you convinced me to slin, I've been making sure everythin works hand in hand. You know I know my anabolics, and nothing comes more so than insulin !!!! 

btw i have a pdg of anabolics 2009 / 2010 - if you want a copy let me know, 698 pages, great read.


----------



## Mehm

caught a few 8 footers.  not to long of a ride, but yeahaaa :D


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

sure dude, how big is file can you email it with safemail???

Mehm, I havent surfed in almost 7 months  I had too much fun con mi chica to make the pilgrimage to the outer banks this summer. This summer we are going together though.

did you get to cutback yet? (my favorite thingto do on a wave :D).


----------



## theartofwar

^it's 124.1 megs. Well worth the read brother. Tell you what - you have MSN or AIM ? Msg me bro on here .


----------



## Mehm

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> sure dude, how big is file can you email it with safemail???
> 
> Mehm, I havent surfed in almost 7 months  I had too much fun con mi chica to make the pilgrimage to the outer banks this summer. This summer we are going together though.
> 
> did you get to cutback yet? (my favorite thingto do on a wave :D).



yeah, I can do them on my 6 footer....not really brave enough to take it out in the 3 foot overhead though.  Today I was jamming my 8 foot gun.  Its been like 75 degrees (air) every day with a light offshore and nice overhead surf.  Nothing crazy like last year (20 foot days on the regular) but perfect for me.  Can you surf in the winter there, or are the waves from summer tropical storms?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

3 mile hike in the snow


----------



## theartofwar

that is an awesome photo bro , I love hiking so much , I live 30 minute drive from anarondacks (sp) and I've done every trail. Soon as I heal up it will be spring - spring in boston up to vermont is just beautiful.

For me - no PT today however I have been swimming laps i used to swim back in the day... tell you what man  30 minutes straight then break and 15 minutes more.. such a good full body workout. Until I can lift and since I am starting to cut out ALL fat to keep pressure off my knee (I' bulked max to 283lbs and was deadlifting into the 600s) I am figuring w/my diet and swimming 45 minutes a day I will not lose TOO much muscle while doing this.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Thanks, man.  I used to live in CT and do far more hiking now that I live in VA.
I never get sick of looking at the Blue Ridge Mountains.
I am going to do part of the Appalachian trail in the Spring.


----------



## Changed

50 push-ups.

really had me sweating, on the verge of exhaustion-- I really shouldn't work so hard!


----------



## theartofwar

n3o - simply put every body responds so differently to different training. Weight / sets / reps - their is science done but this is not done on ENOUGH people to prove the statistics. Muscle shock is the only way to continue growth and strength , I personally have found that I do 2 weeks 8-12 rep range , one week 2-6 and thenone week i will do up to 30 reps. It's all diet depending your goals  - if you ever want i have TONS of workout charts ive both made and downloaded. Plus i have them in my textbooks for personal training. If u ever need copies / books in .pdf - just ask.

*this applies also to drop sets / only thing about time between sets n higher reps u can go into a plce where you are almost doing high impact on a treadmill instead of low impact for fat burning - one is cardio the other is fat burning. In the case of  weights it's all about pumping blood into those muscles. So ultimately no matte what it's trial and error.  This is how i STARTED down the road im on, and esp w/anabolic n androgenic steroids - some people are able to train the same way day in day out and have the look they want , but if you want continual growth it is absolutely shock/stimulationd and are what you eat !!


----------



## panic in paradise

up&down ze stairs i went.

i also powerlifted my big fat cat
hrrruh!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min Spinning Class


----------



## BeckyLee

I'm doing this DVD today. It's super-fun, and super similar to my FAVE group exercise class of all time, NIA!


----------



## n3ophy7e

PI that photo is incredible!!!  


Today: 
30 mins weights
4km run

I wish I could be doing MORE but it's actually too damn *hot* to do more than that....


----------



## L2R

^how ridiculous was it! at 17:30 it was still 37C!


----------



## n3ophy7e

It's *fucked up*, that's what it is  

Bring on Winter!!!


----------



## lostNfound

^ I really need to start swimming again.


----------



## L2R

nightswimming?

right now
10pm, 30C


----------



## panic in paradise

okay...

sounds perfect/
damn cold in here, 60-62F in my house..!
ohhh warm water, floating around, using odd muscle groups with almost zero resistance...

give an extra few strokes for me L2R!
heheh


----------



## L2R

sadly stuck at home, pip. the only strokes happening tonight, if any, are the nsfw kind


----------



## panic in paradise

aww
damn

lol
):-X

well, what ever works it out by the end of the day...

i can still imagine swimming under the sun, or floating around look at Ze moon, thinking about how to blow it up.


----------



## n3ophy7e

L2R, here out west it's still about 33C  
*frowny faces of disdain*

PIP, can we please swap places? I beg of you. 60F is perrrfect. No no wait, 50F would be better. 

90F at 11pm is fucked up man, seriously. 26 years in Australia and I still cannot get used to this heat.


----------



## panic in paradise

its in the low 20's outside...

90F at 11pm, thats pretty relentless.
i use to live in muggy heat, but wow.

it is much more difficult to escape heat.
you can only take _off_ so many clothes!
blankets, hats, sweaters, layers... man, id be keeping a pice of ice in mouth all the time down there in conditions like that.


----------



## L2R

snot workin!


----------



## panic in paradise

makin some mas_h_turbators???

oh,


----------



## L2R

haha


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin class


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

30 mins sun salutations.


----------



## Breecamb

Double dose today - and it was so hot!!!

60 min 1-on-1 fighting directly followed by boxing class. 

Booyah!


----------



## theartofwar

back in gym, seated DB presses , weak as hell 50x12 , 65, 10 , 70x8 
numbers so low it makes me wanna puke.
Upright rows , seated , reverse db rows seated.
military press just to pump the blood going *shrug*

bi's straight bbcurcl w olympic bar 65x15 , 75x 10x10, 95x 8 *shrug*
hammer curls never went heavier than 50lbs
spidercurls , again just for pump x 4 sets
concetration curls x 3


----------



## Mehm

1.5 hour ashtanga sequence


----------



## theartofwar

early morning session: 5am, i like it pitch black for training, nobody gets in the way and it's same crew my teams on point. 

started going for next lift with what i can - weighted dips x 3 45lb plates 
incline bb press 135 x 15 , 185 x 13 , 225 x 8 - fucking pathetic.
bammer strength  - we just load this shit up and go with it. Squeeeeeze
DB static extensions  - these shits rock me up man, you need a pump - try Doggcraps training simply w/the static stretching after your workouts - shits dynamite.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

5 mile hike with a peak elevation of 2842 feet above sea level








A rocky climb.  I had to pick the dog up in sections of the trail where there were metal rungs hanging off the side of sheets of rock.


----------



## L2R

after a ten min warm up, i ran 15kph then walked 6kph for 2 mins each back and forth for about another 26 mins. ended up over 6kms, so it equals running flat chat.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min BodyStep Class

For the first time after hiking, my quads are sore


----------



## Mehm

nice pics PI.  And good work everyone else :D

When for an hour paddle this morning.  Pretty choppy and my board is missing the middle fin.  Fun just to get out in the water and catch a few though.


----------



## aanallein

Haven't posted here in a looooooong time..

Been making tons of progress shredding down like mad. was at 272 and now I'm down to 241 just 7 months later.

Doing 72 hrs of no carbs followed by a carb binge post workout. It's helping me drop a couple pounds a week recently but still strong as shit.


Today's workout:

(unless otherwise noted, 12 reps)
lat pulldown overhand 100 lbs, 120, 140, 160, 180, 200 
lat pulldown closegrip 100 120 140 160 180
bent row w/ bar 70, 95, 120, 145 170
hammer press single 45 70 95 120
7s (or 21s if you call them that), 55lbs 4 sets
chinups 10 9 8 7 5
rolling extensions (ab exercise), 4 or 5 sets of 12
max incl situps 4 sets of 12
rope crunches 150 lbs 3 sets of 12
10 minutes elliptical
3 sets of squat machine
3 sets of double leg ham curl
3 sets single ham curl
2 sets leg extension (all of the legs were light weight for high rep)
7s (again) 4 sets at 55 lbs
35 lb dumbbell curls 4 sets
cable curl to head 45 50 60 70 75 or something
jailbar curls 30 lbs, reps: 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11
machine preacher 70 80 90 100 80 to failure

eh.. might have done some more shit.. not entirely sure.


----------



## Reinbeau

I started a workout call the "Insanity Workout" it was a set of dvd's that I ordered off of t.v......Hardest thing I have ever tried, just get sore from thinking about it!!


----------



## theartofwar

aanalein - I am also keto atm, it's not much fun hey? But nothing works as well for me, measurements stay the same sde from my stomach shrinking up on me !! I'm trying for 240 at 10% within 4 months, should certainly be obtainable. 

today triceps + rear delts
close grip 135x20z2 185x12 225x9 (still no strenght coming back from damn injury  )
skull crushers w/ ez bar x plates , 4 sets all too failure
rope pull downs 80lbs x 30 x 3 + too 2 forced reps w/my training partner 
really trying to get some meat on my triceps, my arms are stuck at 18.5 and my bicep peak is fine just need some more meat on the 2/3rds of my damn arm !! Want that thick horse shoe

rear delt db raises 20x20 , 25x 15x5
cables till failure

found training rear delts seperate or twice a week even helps my maxes incredibly... hopefully I can compete in next contest w/bench since squatting is now outta the question - good chance I can deadlift again though soon


----------



## aanallein

Ya full keto is my favorite way to eat to be honest. Carbs make me feel like shit. A week on it and I've already lost atleast 3-4 inches on my waist.

The only difficult part is getting psyched up enough to have a good workout when you're running on zero fuel all day. But that's what caffeine is for.


----------



## Swerlz

Been snowboarding for the past couple days. I feel it in my legs. Though I almost broke a rib, and it tons of pain.. I'm still hitting it hard and having a blast :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min RPM (spinning) class


----------



## theartofwar

i don't even know what it was - it just sucked , 1 1/2 hours of therapy on this damn ACL . All I was doing was staring at the squat rack wanting to just rack up weights . Sigh.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Baby steps taow  


Yesterday: 
30 mins weights and 3km run (that's all I had time for dammit!)

Today:
6km run in 30mins (again, all I had time for)


----------



## The Liberal Media

Circle Walking (Bagua Zhang)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

8 mile hike
elevation 3100 feet above sea level


----------



## addictivepersona

An hour and a half adventure in the snow!  AKA trail walking in snow that was sometimes knee-deep.


----------



## Codones

3 miles on treadmill at 5.5 miles per hour. Yay for boring.


----------



## poopie

I don't do much.

I had a girlfriend invite me to a trapeze yoga class yesterday and it was quite awesome.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I've been going pretty hard at the gym the last few days, really getting some muscle definition happening  

I've been doing 15 mins on the cross-trainer machine to warm up, then 30mins weights, then 20 mins cardio either on the cross-trainer again or on the treadmill.


----------



## Breecamb

Muay Thai in the morning - oh the bruises on my shins  and to follow with cross training tomorrow.
Whilst I do enjoy this different exercise routine, it's great fun to try to do more than girly fight.....after watching a special on Kona the ironman racing bug has bitten me again, this time harder  

I really need to compete before the season ends


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Still a couple of months to go before the season ends hun!  

My friend is trying to get me to come to kickboxing with her. I'm a bit nervous but I've always wanted to do it


----------



## Breecamb

go go go ..........it's a lot of fun

such a different cardio workout to boxing even


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

BodyPump class


----------



## L2R

did a bit of legs and stomach yesterday during lunch, my two most unfairly neglected areas 

today i'm smashing my entire uppers, went to gym before work and will go again at lunch. gotta hit it hard, since my two take home exams are released midnight tonight and will probably take me out of action for the whole next week.


----------



## AmorRoark

30 minute elliptical
45 minutes bike
15 walking cool down


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Excellent!! 

I did this again today, and yesterday, and Monday:
15 mins elliptical
30 mins weights
20 mins treadmill

I'd love to do more but it's all I have time for at lunch dammit!


----------



## L2R

^damn, how long is your lunch?!

oh man that felt good. aint done a drop set in ages.


----------



## n3ophy7e

60 mins, but obviously I take longer than that  
No-one seems to care, some of my colleagues do the same thing. Plus I always work back late in the afternoons.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

3.4 mile mountain hike in 50 minutes
the dog slowed me down


----------



## addictivepersona

Six mile bike ride!  :D


----------



## Breecamb

Double session this morning - muay thai followed by boxing - Rawr


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

8.3 mile hike
40-50 MPH winds


----------



## addictivepersona

Just a tame walk today but went on another bike ride (albeit short and scary) yesterday.  Hopefully it won't be long 'til I can bike again, damn snow.


----------



## calmAnimal

chest workout today

plus the usually abs and 10 mins of jumping rope.


----------



## Changed

ran to JHU, did the steps on both sides of the stadium, and ran back home

gotta start eating more so I can have enough energy to do pullups, pushups, situps, and squats afterwards... slow progress is still progress!


----------



## Mehm

ran up to the top of a mountain with the pups


----------



## Changed

Did the same JHU run today... not feeling muscle pain or anything, which is amazing considering that I hadn't run since October. 

It's beautiful how quickly you can regain cardiovascular endurance after such lay-offs as well.


----------



## Breecamb

cross training this morning - I am shattered......blergh


----------



## Dtergent

Did intense trampoline jogging last night! Was away at  festival and need to get my lymphatic system going to get back on track 

Today is extreme gardening. Taking the pickaxe to the rocky part of the land should give me a great workout.


----------



## Changed

got high and then went for a 4 miles run. amazing!


----------



## Changed

did the same thing today, + 50 pushups and some pullups


----------



## Changed

ran about 3 miles today because it was 60 mph winds...

looks like I'm the only one on BL that is not being fat and lazy


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I haven't done a thing all week.


----------



## Changed

ran 5 miles to the Inner Harbor and back to 21st


----------



## thujone

cardio warmup
3x 10 pullups
3x 6 bicep curls
3x 10 leg curls
3x 7 leg press
3x 7 bench press
2x 7 arnold press
1x 15 upright row


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

5 mile hike


----------



## euphoria

walked around outside (in the snow) for a few hours. my legs were slightly sore when I got home, but not really.

not having access to a gym is kind of pissing me off. it being freezing cold and winter is pissing me off. not having a car or access to decent places to hike is pissing me off. besides doing like workout vids at home (zzz) what does a girl do in this situation? ive been walking my ass off as much as I can, but I still am seeing my abs go to flab! I havent put on any pounds on the scale, I'm just losing all my muscle tone I think. I don't eat more than I should, I've completely cut out alcohol too. I need something to shake up my workout, but I feel very limited.


----------



## Breecamb

I'd be beside myself and I feel your annoyance at not being able to get out. Guess I would try core strength exercises - planks, crunches, turkish get ups (while holding a small weight) to a variety of yoga sequences for improved strength. 

Today was Muay Thai for me - large part was a focus on improving my kicks.


----------



## L2R

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I haven't done a thing all week.



me too but today i caught upsome 
body combat 
followed immediately by
body pump

yeah baby


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

everyday is a new day....let's see what I can do for me today


----------



## theartofwar

back 
deads , 135x20 , 215x 20 , 315x12 - can't breath , 405x10 - again can't breath, 475x4
bb rows 215x12 for 3 sets
wide grip pulldowns behind neck 140 till failure x 3 sets


----------



## grizz88

Changed said:


> got high and then went for a 4 miles run. amazing!



story of my life man, changed you sound like a bro

but yeah, just crushed some pullups, veins poppin, kissin the wood completing the RIP, all about hitting it UP



smoke workout live everywhere fuck and stay COOL


----------



## Changed

grizz88 said:


> story of my life man, changed you sound like a bro
> 
> but yeah, just crushed some pullups, veins poppin, kissin the wood completing the RIP, all about hitting it UP
> 
> 
> 
> smoke workout live everywhere fuck and stay COOL


 indeed


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin class


----------



## Changed

ran 5 miles to the harbor and back (all the way).


----------



## addictivepersona

Walked for an hour.  _Much_ more than I've done in awhile, as sad as that is.


----------



## Changed

addictivepersona said:


> Walked for an hour.  _Much_ more than I've done in awhile, as sad as that is.



Just breaking out of the snowy-tundra that is upstate NY is a feat-- walking an hour and not freezing to death is a near-miracle


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

shoulders 
abs
45 min spinning class


----------



## addictivepersona

Changed said:


> Just breaking out of the snowy-tundra that is upstate NY is a feat-- walking an hour and not freezing to death is a near-miracle


Ahaha, that it is.  I got spoiled on those two warm days the other week--Brought out the bicycle!  Today it was kinda nice out, too.  Cannot wait for the warmer weather though.


----------



## L2R

i'm still sore all over and loving it


----------



## Changed

addictivepersona said:


> Ahaha, that it is.  I got spoiled on those two warm days the other week--Brought out the bicycle!  Today it was kinda nice out, too.  Cannot wait for the warmer weather though.



Thankfully I escaped Buffalo for Baltimore some weeks ago.. it was 75* yesterday


----------



## addictivepersona

"Thankfully" is right!  *Jealous*  LOL


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

55 min Pilates Class

I have yet to buy/borrow DVDs.  I could do pilates at home.
*sigh*


----------



## Changed

ran to JHU stadium at a quicker than normal pace, felt good, blasted up and down the steps, then sprinted home... maybe 3 miles total, and they all felt good.


----------



## thizzleman138

Insanity every day..... just finished P90X


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

90 min power yoga 
twice during practice I wished that it was a 60 min class


----------



## Dave

Started another weekend of yoga instructor training. This weekend: inversions!

Today was a 2-and-a-bit flow practise peaking with plow-shoulderstand-plow, then a bunch of workshopping plow and shoulderstand, and a bunch of practise teaching.

Tomorrow: headstand workshop. So excited! Sunday will be hand and forearm stand, which will be all kinds of fun too.


----------



## L2R

^awesome, dave. i remember loving doing headstands when i did yoga years ago. teaching anything increases ones own knowledge and understanding so friggin much too. 

i'm paining from the chest, shoulders and triceps workout i did yesterday. heaps sore, but i can't seem to be able to get my shoulder to feel it. i get them to burn and die during the workout, but they never get sore later.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

My shoulders and lower back are sore from Friday's class.  No hiking today.  Rainy weather this weekend.  I found a slew of fitness DVDs on Netflix!


----------



## Changed

friend wanted to go for a run right before I ate breakfast, so had a terrible run on a stomach filled with only a banana and a tablespoon of honey. Couldn't get all the way to the harbor and back, body hurts, etc...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spinning class


----------



## n3ophy7e

Changed said:


> friend wanted to go for a run right before I ate breakfast, so had a terrible run on a stomach filled with only a banana and a tablespoon of honey. Couldn't get all the way to the harbor and back, body hurts, etc...



As much as I love running, it totally sucks when it doesn't feel good. Some days it feels fucking amazing! And then other days for whatever reason it just feels so _wrong. _


I'm finally back in to my training for my first marathon this year (in July). Feels good mang %)


----------



## Changed

n3ophy7e said:


> As much as I love running, it totally sucks when it doesn't feel good. Some days it feels fucking amazing! And then other days for whatever reason it just feels so _wrong. _
> 
> 
> I'm finally back in to my training for my first marathon this year (in July). Feels good mang %)



Damn, that's impressive. I've never run more than 9 miles, so even a half-marathon would be pushing it for me-- here I was, thinking I was in good shape! 


PS. Ran to JHU and did the stadium steps, in a massive downpour... 3 miles total. Splashed through the puddles with a shit-eating grin on my face while poor commuters looked on with blank expressions from their vehicles :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

Changed said:


> Damn, that's impressive. I've never run more than 9 miles, so even a half-marathon would be pushing it for me-- here I was, thinking I was in good shape!
> 
> 
> PS. Ran to JHU and did the stadium steps, in a massive downpour... 3 miles total. Splashed through the puddles with a shit-eating grin on my face while poor commuters looked on with blank expressions from their vehicles :D



Yes!! I've done that many times. Running in the rain is awesome!  
Although the last time I did it, it was absolutely POURING, like almost difficult to run through, which I loved! But then lightning started to come cracking down all around me and I was like "Hmmmm maybe it's not the _best_ idea to be out here right now...." and headed home.


----------



## Dave

@n3o-- good luck! I'm still mulling doing a half marathon this year, but a lot of things (some of which are beyond my control) will have to fall into place for that to happen.

@L2R-- Thanks! I still need to work a bit on my alignment for headstands, but I really see how they can get addictive.

Today's practice peaked with handstand and forearm stand. Was able to get up into both, but forearm stand will take a lot more work (despite being a lot more stable) before it 'makes sense' to me. I could hang out in handstand all day though; I love that inversion!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Dave said:


> @n3o-- good luck! I'm still mulling doing a half marathon this year, but a lot of things (some of which are beyond my control) will have to fall into place for that to happen.



Thanks mate!! 

Yep I hear ya, I had been planning to do a half marathon for like 3 years before the planets aligned and everything was just right for me to actually do one :D 
And even since competing in my first half mara, I have planned to enter 2 others, which have both fallen through for various reasons. 
So sometimes it really_ just doesn't work out _:D 

I hope you get to do one this year though man, it's the best accomplishment!!


----------



## I Eat Pho

Today: Thumb exercise with my new Jet's lighter and graffix bong
Tomorrow: Cardio - 50 mins running uphill
Tuesday: Back, Bi's, abs, and hams


----------



## n3ophy7e

I Eat Pho said:


> Today: Thumb exercise with my new Jet's lighter and graffix bong
> Tomorrow: Cardio - 50 mins running uphill



Aren't those two activities kinda contraindicatory??


----------



## Changed

I've recently discovered the joys of running high, and I can say I'm a fan.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I call it balance.


----------



## L2R

shot some hoops yesterday, trying to work this cold type thingy out of me.


----------



## I Eat Pho

To me Fitness and health allow me to do the things that are occasionally not good for me and still maintain a healthy state.  The cons of bong hits and beer are obvious, but they aren't so bad when the rest of you is in tip top shape.


----------



## StanTheManHasAPlan

3 mile jog around 6:00 this morning.

 Coming back to the house I did bodyweight excercises as I didn't feel like going to the gym today.

 3 Set of each.

 15 underhanded and overhand pullups.

 100 Pushups with close handed grip, and wide grips.

 150 situps.

 100 bodyweight squats.


 Not a bad way to start the day.


----------



## Changed

StanTheManHasAPlan said:


> 3 mile jog around 6:00 this morning.
> 
> Coming back to the house I did bodyweight excercises as I didn't feel like going to the gym today.
> 
> 3 Set of each.
> 
> 15 underhanded and overhand pullups.
> 
> 100 Pushups with close handed grip, and wide grips.
> 
> 150 situps.
> 
> 100 bodyweight squats.
> 
> 
> Not a bad way to start the day.



sounds like my workouts... except, I typically run around noon. I applaud you for running at 6am :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min Power Yoga class


----------



## TakeItAll

2.5km of Hill Sprints at a local park. Not very far but we go at 100% till near puking then rest until heart rate drops back to 150 and go again. Takes about 25min or so normally. Today was longer since the rocks/steps were slippery in the rain.

Finish at a park with Pull-Up Bars. 2 ladders of strict form pull-ups 1-5 (30 reps total) and 2 ladders of Chin-Ups (2,4,6,8,10) for 60 reps total.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Going to my first kickboxing class tonight eeeeek!! I'm nervous!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^how did it go?

45 min Pilates...at home

The woman who walking in ahead of me at the gym got the last of the 50 spinning stamps.
I could have breezed past her in the parking lot without looking retarded but I thought what is the rush?  There was 7 minutes before class and I have never had an issue.


----------



## aanallein

db bench 80sx12 90sx12 100sx12 110sx7
standing cable flies 45,50,55,60
seated cable fly (superset w/ above) 80,80,80,80
tricep cable pushdown 100,110,120,130
single arm tricep pushdown (superset w/ above) 45,45,45,45
dips 12 12 12 9?
ab roller w/ 95 lbs 12 12 12 10?
cable crunch 150lbs (superset w/ above) 12 12 12 12
bench 135x12 185x12 205x7? (slow negatives, explosive positives)
45 min incline walk
shoulder superset: 12 reps of: upright row, military press, upright row, delt row, then curls. 
  6 sets of this: 20,25,30,35,40,45lbs
side cable raise 35 35 35 35
cable curls to head from sides 60 70 80 90
delt hammer str 90 90 90 90

think that's it.
235 lbs now


----------



## Changed

ran the back way, through the woods and fields, up a step hill, maybe 1 miles to JHU, did each side of the steps x2, then ran back to the apartment. Landlord was outside my door, so I ran around the block and while he was distracted on my return run, I ran into the door.

Maybe 5 miles of mostly hills/stairs total. Feels good man.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Very sneaky  



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> ^^how did it go?



It was AWESOME!! I am definitely going back next week! 
It was really intense hey...thankfully I'm not toooo sore today. 

How was your at-home pilates?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am not really sore this morning like I wish I was.  I will do a different DVD this week.


----------



## rm-rf

i won first place in the adult advanced sparring division at a tournament in the bronx.

no one showed up for my division, adult intermediate sparring, so the tournament host invited me up to advanced. i dont think they expected me to win. the guy i beat for first place, his teacher walked up to him and socked him in the stomach lol. plus i was the only kung fu fighter against all karate fighters as usual, to add salt to the wound. even better, the guy asked for a no-armor/gear match, so all i wore was a mouthguard and fought bare knuckled lol (i think that was intended to intimidate me? no idea, but it wasnt a good one). 

kung fu is said to be "soft," lol...

and now after weeks of training, its time to binge on doughnuts and woopie pies!


----------



## Busty St Clare

That's impressive Wood. How do they score? Is it open fighting? I'd much prefer to watch something like two evenly matched fighting styles than MMA cage fighting when it just deteriates into a faggy mat cuddle.


----------



## belarki

rm-rf said:


> i won first place in the adult advanced sparring division at a tournament in the bronx.
> 
> no one showed up for my division, adult intermediate sparring, so the tournament host invited me up to advanced. i dont think they expected me to win. the guy i beat for first place, his teacher walked up to him and socked him in the stomach lol. plus i was the only kung fu fighter against all karate fighters as usual, to add salt to the wound. even better, the guy asked for a no-armor/gear match, so all i wore was a mouthguard and fought bare knuckled lol (i think that was intended to intimidate me? no idea, but it wasnt a good one).
> 
> kung fu is said to be "soft," lol...
> 
> and now after weeks of training, its time to binge on doughnuts and woopie pies!



Nice work rm-rf!!!!  Requesting videos of you kicking arse? lol I'll bet your opponent for the final match will be the but of a lot of jokes at his dojo.... beaten by the intermediate-level kid from another style! How quick are bare-knuckle matches? I'd imagine they'd be pretty brutal, over in a flash and you could *severly *injure your opponent?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Nice job the Wood 

45 min spinning class


----------



## Breecamb

Boxing session this morning - been a flat week for me and not much fun 

Am hunting around for a good Muay Thai club to join.....have to try more and more sparing.


----------



## rm-rf

^^ heh yeah get yourself some iron shins that way

point sparring is extremely fast, its not brutal at all judges would DQ you for bad conduct, though its entirely possible to "walk into" on coming fists and feet.

continuous contact sparring is a lot more intense, though an incident that you would call "brutal" is still rare. 

one of our black belts side kicked me in the teeth last night, and also once in the groin (missed my nuts thank god). you could say he kicked me, but you could also say i simply diddnt do anything (good enough) to stop him.

MMA is a dumb term, there is nothing "martial arts" about it, though i have complete respect for MMA fighters. Martial arts tournament sparring is a really quick affair, and may not be that interesting looking to someone who isnt part of the culture. a real martial arts fight lasts about 0.2 seconds, you want to deliver a killing blow as quickly as possible (of course, no killing in a tournament, just trying to hit "next" to the guy's head  ).

better to watch classic hong kong kung fu movies for impressive displays. black belt fights blast through 5 rounds in like 30 seconds. 

you could call martial arts tournaments "open fighting," but youre being judged by 3-5 high ranking and life-long black belt executives. doing something that doesnt look "martial arts" would be frowned upon. not a good idea to get on the bad side of someone like them. 

i mean if someone just straight up punched you right in the face, theyd get a warning for excessive contact, and youd have a fucked up face to fight with. the guy who hit you would be on the judges bad side, theyd think he was a n00b, and as long as you dont look like it kicked your ass theyd probably judge your points better. if that same guy hit you in the face again, theyd likely deem him not capable of producing real martial technique, and send him packing. ppl hit each other in the chest/ribs/legs/arms/etc with full force most of the time, but martial arts also conditions the body to absorb blows, so it doesnt look like much happened. 

this is entertaining to watch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dk9icUGg9H4

this is what point sparring looks like: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_p2vxSMbo0

imo this judge is lazy, hes not calling techniques until like 9 have been delivered, he isnt that aware of the fighters, and theyre socking the shit out of each others heads probably thinking "dude call stop allready!"

self defense demos are a bit cooler to watch for the uninitiated: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRRIidGpTBY

and forms are always a great workout: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRjbxP1p9Dw (fuck yeah mantis!).

 but yeah in reference to the "uninitiated," can you count how many arm breaks and eye gouges are in that form? knee breaks? thats what im referring to with how "entertaining" sparring might or might not appear. if you dont know what to look for, it just looks like one guy tryign to kick a guy while another guy swats at his head and a judge yelling stop and its over.

as for videos me, no one gives a shit about some green belt. i may as well be the floor mopper! gimme like 2 years and ill have some material worth seeing.


----------



## rm-rf

more sparrage: http://wtftaekwondo.tumblr.com/post/3768309766


----------



## Changed

ran maybe 2 miles in the rain

wish I had weights for squats.


----------



## belarki

^ got a friend/housemate/partner you can haul into the fireman's hold and squat with? Works suprisingly well 

Thanks for the links rm-rf, will check them out when I'm not at work


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

8 mile hike on the Appalachian Trail in Virgina
Met a dude who was hiking since Dec from Georgia.


----------



## rm-rf

crouched on one leg with all weight just on one leg and attempted to meditate for 7 mins... trying to get it up to 15 mins. then did the other leg for same time. legs feel like they weigh about 90lbs each now lol.

few things make me sweat. when i was into bodybuilding, i could work out for an hour and have only a moist sheath forming on my forhead, same for armpits, thats all. even jogging, unless done on the hottest day of summer in direct sunlight, never made me sweat. meditative breathing while holding stances makes me sweat profusely. its a very cleansing and empowering feeling.

i can do this for almost half an hour now. 2 years ago, i could squat over 350lbs but couldnt do this for 30 seconds. now i have no idea what i squat but i imagine its somewhere around 200lbs, though i feel like i could hold my legs in the position of that linked pic indefinitely if my mind werent such a wandering monkey.


----------



## Changed

ran to/up Fed hill, sprinted hills on the way back, then walked. got harassed by a bunch of homeless fuckers


----------



## L2R

played 2 hours of basketball with some locals in the afternoon sun. no matter which pair of shoes i wear, i always seem to get blisters on my big toe (both feet), well, they rip open straight away, so instead of blisters, i should call it torn skin instead. done some online reading and ordered a pair of sports toe socks. hopefully they'll help, cuz i know i'll have a slight limp half this week.


----------



## Changed

L2R said:


> played 2 hours of basketball with some locals in the afternoon sun. no matter which pair of shoes i wear, i always seem to get blisters on my big toe (both feet), well, they rip open straight away, so instead of blisters, i should call it torn skin instead. done some online reading and ordered a pair of sports toe socks. hopefully they'll help, cuz i know i'll have a slight limp half this week.



Are you wearing socks that aren't 100% cotton? 

Otherwise, your shoes are either too tight or too loose. If you can't figure out how to fix the problem, eventually you'll just grow some nasty, blister-resistant skin :D


----------



## addictivepersona

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> 8 mile hike on the Appalachian Trail in Virgina
> Met a dude who was hiking since Dec from Georgia.


Since December?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yeah.  The guy I hike with thought he was sketchy.  I did not get any negative vibes.  We chatted for about 5 minutes.  The season for hiker crimes is fast approaching.  This dude told us he was ripped off a couple of weeks ago and had to replace his gear.

Off to 45 min spinning class!

Nope!  It is 70F today so I took the dog on a quick 3.4 mile mountain hike.  
Then about 30 min of weights.  I bought the Jillian Michael set of 3, 5, 8lbs dumbbells that came with a chart and instructional DVD.  
I already had 10 lbs but they are too heavy (right now) for most of the compound exercises.  
I am trying to get into working out at home when my work schedule does not permit me to get to the gym.


----------



## L2R

Changed said:


> Are you wearing socks that aren't 100% cotton?
> 
> Otherwise, your shoes are either too tight or too loose. If you can't figure out how to fix the problem, eventually you'll just grow some nasty, blister-resistant skin :D



yeah, i think they're 100% cotton. maybe they need to be thicker. i dunno, my feet are babies from being spoilt in amazingly comfy shoes for the last 20 years. time to build some thick skin.


----------



## L2R

btw: my feet hurt so friggin much. the entire skin between my tight toe and the ball of that foot has separated with two long cuts on either side.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Full body depletion workout prior to my carb up (running a ckd diet) http://www.thinkmuscle.com/articles/mcdonald/training-on-ketogenic-diet.htm

3 Circuits of Leg Press, DB Bench, Yates' Rows, Leg Curls, Shoulder Press, Overgrip Pulldown, Calf Raises, Tricep Pushdown
1 min between excercises, 5 min between circuits.  20 reps/set, almost to failure
Never been in the gym that long.  Weekend carbup was amazing.  Ill post some before-after pics after a few more weeks of this diet.  Already dramatic change.


----------



## Changed

^ looking forward to your progress 

I didn't do shit yesterday (except drink and eat), so today I'll have to punish myself :D


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Sun salutations
MANY dips
Bunch of "diamond pushups"
Wide pushups
Rowing (lats/shoulder)
Some curls
A lot of hammers


Been doing this every other day for the past 2 weeks, and I can now make my pecs dance again hahahaha :D Immense strength training mission I'm on, whilst not going to the gym and doing it all at home.


----------



## Changed

found a little trail and ran to JHU the back way, stairs, and back.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Kickboxing again tonight yieeww!!


----------



## AfterGlow

I'd go a few rounds with you! :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

I'm sure you would


----------



## L2R

just hit two machines at lunch

isolated pull down 20kg (each hand)x 10together x 10one at a time, 30kg x 8 together, 30kg x 8 together
seated row 74kgs x 8 x 2 then a drop set doing as many as i can on each weight from 74kgs - 30kgs with no breaks. 



n3ophy7e said:


> Kickboxing again tonight yieeww!!



*so jealous!*


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I'd invite you along but a) it's ladies only, and b) it's out at Castle Hill :D


----------



## Changed

ran 3.5 miles of trails/hills then did some pushups and pullups.

ran felt great-- funny how that happens when you don't drink for a couple days and eat more than normal...


----------



## addictivepersona

Six mile bike ride!  (This nice weather better last!)


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

5 mile bike round trip

2 hours of ashtanga yoga

Half an hour of masturbation...lulz


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min BodyStep class and I thought of *L2R*.  
There were 3 guys and a male instructor today.


----------



## Tunnelfission

walked 4 km and did 9 pull ups and 10 dips. Yesterday I did a full upper body workout and I did this just to "prime the pump"


----------



## L2R

i had excess energy last night, so capped off my back and bi work with the apartment complex gym. did some lat pull down and weighted row and added a bunch of sit ups. topped it all off on a 10 mins go on the row machine, which i am still quite weak at. in 10 mins got to 2.5km and was panting like a dog. 

back feels good today, man. 

looking forward to smashing my chest and tris at lunch. 



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> 60 min BodyStep class and I thought of *L2R*.
> There were 3 guys and a male instructor today.



hahaha, imagine i'm the step. you'll double your output at least!


----------



## L2R

my name is forrest. forrest pu-ump.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Awesome! %) 



Changed said:


> ran 3.5 miles of trails/hills then did some pushups and pullups.
> 
> ran felt great-- funny how that happens when you don't drink for a couple days and eat more than normal...



Man I just ran a little more than 4 miles and it felt like utter shit because I hadn't eaten enough today!! It felt like I was running through knee-deep snow for 40 minutes. 
_When will I learn?! _One simply cannot run mid-to-long distances without having eaten! :D


----------



## L2R

^what's worse, eating too little or eating too close to the run?

i felt a jolt of electricity blast very painfully across my chest just shoving the mens room door open


----------



## n3ophy7e

L2R said:


> ^what's worse, eating too little or eating too close to the run?



Ooooh good question. 
They both suck equally :D 

Although if you only run like 3-4km you can do it on NO food and still get through it reasonably comfortably. But, in my experience, once you're running for more than say 25-30 minutes, it's fucking tough work if you haven't eaten. 

Running on a full stomach is just a ticket to spewtown


----------



## L2R

no shit! what you have makes a huge difference too. 

last night i intended to hit the carido row a little. said to ff that i'll go after dinner, expecting it to be light, but she tells me it's pasta (heavy heavy), so i'm like fuck that i'm going now.


----------



## Whacked_Out

1 hour of zumba.
45 mins of leg and upper body machines.
i missed spinning class cause of heavy traffic 
it's weird posting on healthy living lol


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

*Welcome Whacked Out!*

I was able to make it to a 12:15 spinning class (45 min)!
I left work at noon.


----------



## ChickenScratch

ok - i'm gonna start posting in this thread.  i'm usually good for about 5 or 6 months of working out consistantly, then i'll get lazy and quit and my beer gut comes back and then i start working out again....lose beer gut>quit>get beer gut>work out again.

THIS TIME, i'm gonna stick with it.

been pretty good for the past month.

typical work out is something like 3 mile jog, pushups, ab exercises, some yoga...4 or 5 times a week.

will switch back to the gym when it get's super hot out.  then i'll hit the weights and try to get all ripped n shit.  however, i'm pretty long and slender and have a pretty small frame (minus the beer gut) so push up's do wonders for me.

jesus, when i turned 29 (now 32) this fuggin beer gut just came out of nowhere.  and i am not quitting drinking beer.  beer is god's cum.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Half hour climbing up a fucking tall tree.

2 hours ashtanga yoga


----------



## Breecamb

Suspension strength training - focused on legs and core


----------



## Changed

ran maybe 3 miles, then sprinted a city block home (yesterday).

today? probably drinking Guinness


----------



## Whacked_Out

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> *Welcome Whacked Out!*



thanks PI. OF COURSE you're on HL 

35 mins on treadmill 
10 mins on bike (spinning class was too early today)
1 hour zumba
some arm weights


----------



## addictivepersona

8ish mile bike ride.  :D

Gonna get in a mile walk with the d-o-g later, hopefully.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min step class
2 guys left 30 minutes in...they won't be back
QUITTERS!


----------



## Changed

hiked with my dog for an hour or so.


----------



## thomas2laylum

lift 10kg weights as many times as you can have the energy for
if also feel like it, do as many pushups as you can


----------



## ChickenScratch

3 mile run got cut short last night due to having to take a dump half way through it.  must have jiggled something lose, hate it when that happens.

i have every intention of sticking to my workout tonight but Fridays are always tough.

especially when the weather is so perfect and all i want to do is sit on the porch and drink beer.

added this to my ab workout this week.  i dig it.  go to hell beer gut.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

usually take Fridays off BUT I don't have to go into work til 2p AND it is beautiful outside SO 3.4 miles (round trip) mountain hike with the dog.

*chickenscratch* I drink more beer outside when the weather is nice too.  Check out Pilates to widdle your middle.  It is not just for chicks


----------



## ChickenScratch

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> *chickenscratch* I drink more beer outside when the weather is nice too.  Check out Pilates to widdle your middle.  It is not just for chicks



i do some pilates moves in my every day workout, basically based around this move.

i'm thuper like that.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

good to hear


----------



## n3ophy7e

ChickenScratch said:


>



That is my favourite core strength exercise  


Ran 8km yesterday, feels good man.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Drove an hour for a short 2.5 mile hike.  I was game for the 11 mile we had planned.
My hiking buddy's asthma gave him a hard time the night before


----------



## Changed

carried 50 pound bus tubs all over the fucking place from 7:30-3


----------



## tiggerific

Changed said:


> hiked with my dog for an hour or so.



This is the closest I get to an actual exercise regime. Take the dogs out, work the plants run after family, then what my kids call my part time job in the evening. 8 mile jogs, weights, OMFG I could not manage any  of that. what do you guys do normally to do that on top of a nomal day???? either I really am getting old or you are all over achievers lol


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I don't have children


----------



## addictivepersona

3ish mile walk today.  8ish mile bike ride Friday.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Ran today. No idea how much ground I covered though. How do you guys figure that out?

My general stamina is starting to outlast my legs. I don't feel "tired" before my calves start getting sore... guess that's a good thing though.


----------



## Changed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I don't have children




nor a real job, real commitments, etc...


----------



## panic in paradise

i am finally in a place where i feel comfortable starting my PT again, especially after having an apatite again and consuming with no problem.

so i did a bit of stretching, and breathing then rode the recumbent bike for a mellow 10 minutes, stretched some more and then used my "rubber-bands" on my upper body, got myself breathing heavy with moderate _cardio_ stuff and went to a "zig-zag" barbell, with 2 8.8kgs(wtf?!?) weights.
used this slowly and repetitiously. 
behind my head lifting above, hitting my pectorals and trichs;
with one arm lifting on either side;
curling with hands in center of bar, working my way out-ward until gripping it as normal.

+more stretching.

then so many squats
(can be bad idea with osteo-arthritis and odd injection sire reaction from med in left thigh).

~
feels amazing, 
about to do the same routine here in a bit.
for me and my body its all about low _low_ impact; flexibility and stamina; building and extending odd supporting muscle-groups; getting the blood flowing to muscle groups where it literally has stopped flowing - this is caused by chronic inflammation, general / local pain, and any resulting tension.

swimming would be ideal, swimming stretching(pilates, moderate yoga), bikes, some weights, with lots of timely good food.


----------



## addictivepersona

TheAppleCore said:


> Ran today. No idea how much ground I covered though. How do you guys figure that out?


Did you run on the roads?  If so, map it!  If not, you could still map it but it'd be more difficult and much more of an estimation.

Or, if you know how fast you typically run (can find out by going on a treadmill), factor that in to how long you were out there.  Say you run at a speed of eight miles per hour and you were out there for a half hour:  You ran four miles.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Changed said:


> nor a real job, real commitments, etc...


Hardly.
My job is very real and my responsibilities at home are numerous.
Or are you referring to yourself?


----------



## addictivepersona

Did a 6.5 mile bike ride and a 1 mile walk.  The walk proved it's too warm for a coat... The ride proved it's too cold for a t-shirt.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

5 mile hike with boulder climbing


----------



## Breecamb

Muay Thai - hope to be back to normal after a messed about week last week.


----------



## Changed

yesterday - worked for 10 hours lugging 50 pound bus tubs...

I can't get enough calories working this job... it's great!


----------



## addictivepersona

Took a one-mile walk with the d-o-g.  Off for a bike ride soon!


----------



## modern buddha

Haven't done anything yet, but I'm planning on trying a first run of the season. Let's see how far that goes, HA! Must've biked about 25-30 miles over the weekend, though.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Pfft, run?  Who runs?  Running is only natural if you're running away from something or to the bathroom.  /sarcasm

Eight-mile bike ride.  Took a route with a couple more hills and focused on staying in higher gears.


----------



## wolverhamptonian

Ive purchased a strider which ill wollop today 4 couple of hours with me hydroxycut hardcore metabolizing pills.For anyone who really gives a toss a strider is like a swigging two un throw movment of the legs and arm area.


----------



## ChickenScratch

well, i managed to actually work out on friday.  made those beers on the porch that much better on friday night.

back at it this evening.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min Power Yoga class


----------



## modern buddha

^ You've got a damn good gym membership there, PI.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I prefer fitness classes.  It makes me accountable 
$62/month and I have never used the indoor nor outdoor pool.
Maybe this year.


----------



## modern buddha

^ Holy shitake mushrooms, that's expensive.

Around here, our gym membership is aboutttt $15 a month. However, that doesn't include fitness classes; just the weight rooms and cardio stuff.


----------



## Changed

ran to JHU, did stairs, but took a while to shake the stiffness out after working 20 hours in two days.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yeah it is expensive. I take 5 classes a week.
I used to lift weights there but opted to now do it at home.
The gym has _everything_.  I just don't use it.


----------



## modern buddha

So you go there for fun activities and leave the weights at home?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Very lazy day - just a workout in the evening of Pecs, Triceps and Biceps.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Simply_Live said:


> So you go there for fun activities and leave the weights at home?


I go there for cardio and a specific yoga instructor.  I like group exercise.
I push myself harder than I would alone.

Eventually I will phase out of the gym.  I know enough to work out at home but I need to retrain my brain into doing that.

I do miss lifting with my husband.  He has found other physical activities that keep him fit and happy.


----------



## modern buddha

Didn't end up running, but did some bodyweight exercises: pushups, crunches, leg lifts, a little bit of strength yoga and squatzzz.

Edit: What does he do now that could possibly be more enjoyable than working out with his fit wife? Haha.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

He hasn't lost interest in me just the weights. He would rather swing an ax.
He had a membership and he went once in 30 days.  He canceled it.  Our work out schedules don't gel anymore.

I like to be instructed.  I would follow his weight routine.  I need to find a dude to lift with.  My husband will find me one.
Just like he arranged for one his friends to hike with me.


----------



## AmorRoark

- 2 mi speed walk outside to/from the gym
- 30 min. stationary bike
- 40 min. elliptical


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

go go go girl!


----------



## OCitchy714

Im gona go for a 4 and a half mile run today and im pretty sore from last nights 4 mile run


----------



## modern buddha

^ Try doing something a little different. You don't want to overstress your muscles, especially if they are not used to the strain you're placing on them. Bike, or do some weightlifting of body weight exercises or even stretching.


----------



## addictivepersona

Went for an hour and a half walk with a friend and our dogs.  No bike ridin' for me today.


----------



## AmorRoark

Thanks PI. 

- 30 min. elliptical
- 30 min. stationary bike
- 20 min. walk around the indoor track


----------



## Changed

ran down the trail along the creek, to JHU, then jumped over the creek in a very Superman liked way, and proceeded to run home. The finishing sprint is getting longer and faster everyday.

maybe 3 miles in total


----------



## modern buddha

^ Somehow, I pictured a freerunning sort of deal the way you worded it. 

Biked to and from work today; took a break a little bit, cramps suck.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min BodyPump class


----------



## Breecamb

suspension strength training - core focus.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

tell me more about suspension training


----------



## Changed

nothing-- Jameson got the better of me last night


----------



## AmorRoark

- 60 minutes stationary bicycle
- 40 minutes elliptical 

woo! I love how much time Spring Break gives me. :D


----------



## modern buddha

Cleaned out the pantry for three hours. It's tough work walking up and down stairs with many cans of food. Shoulders will be a little sore tomorrow.


----------



## Changed

did a shitty mile run in the freezing cold, did catering for 6.5 hours (ate a fuck load of free food), then came home and did some random lifts with our 50# barbell.


----------



## AmorRoark

Yesterday:

- 30 min stationary bike
- 20 min jog
It was meh.

Today:

Nothing. Got all 4 of my wisdom teeth taken out.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^ugh

8 mile mountain hike
it is cold today


----------



## addictivepersona

AmorRoark said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> - 30 min stationary bike
> - 20 min jog
> It was meh.
> 
> Today:
> 
> Nothing. Got all 4 of my wisdom teeth taken out.


Ouch, hope you heal up quickly!  Mine were impacted and it took me a few weeks to feel normal--Hopefully that's not the case with you!

Haven't done any exercising lately... It snowed, so I can't bike.  It's been cold again, so I've been too lazy to go for a walk.  :-/


----------



## AfterGlow

2 miles on treadmill
5x8-12 seated lat rows
5x8-12 seated lat pull downs
4x15 torso twist machine
5x15 ab crunch machine

feels good


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I did Ashtanga Vinyasa for 35 minutes - was interesting, because I really got into the flow more than ever before - and finished my 6 postures in record time, without rushing - just flow.

Good shit.


----------



## Changed

9.5 hours of carrying 50 pound bus-tubs... Since I stopped running and started lifting, my body composition has been transformed (for the better), but I feel worse (slightly strung out, constantly sore, etc...)


----------



## addictivepersona

Two and a half mile walk with the d-o-g.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spinning class


----------



## AfterGlow

2 miles treadmill
5x6-12 incline dumbbell press
5x6-12 lying barbell flies
3x5 bench flat press
5x20 leg lifts


----------



## Breecamb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> tell me more about suspension training



Well here is the official website, at the place I go to, there are 8 of those set up and we do a series of exercises on them - I enjoy push ups using them but planks are a bitch (it is good for the core I keep telling myself). There are a number of you tube videos out there too - just search for TRX suspension training. 

Today was Muay Thai session followed by over an hour of cycling - I need to return to more cardio  Plus it was the national champs on the weekend and I do miss tris. My goal to compete in another iron man is delayed until 2012 now


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

45 minutes (legs/forearms)

forearm wrist curls (palms up & palms down) 5 sets x 15 reps
squats 5 sets x 5-6 reps
lunges 5 sets x 5 reps
toe stands 5 sets x 10-12 reps


feeling pretty awesome... three years ago i was posting a list of drugs i consumed in the past 24 hours in those threads in the OD forum (probably something like this):

cannabis
cocaine
heroin 
oxy- IV
valium & xanax
restoril & ambien & sonata

and now i'm posting which muscle groups i'm targeting during my daily exercises...crazy how life changes...


----------



## memphis10

EOJ im in the same boat

been clean for 2 months almost (besides alcohol about twice a week, and some light benzos at the beginning)

been at the gym 4-5x a week since. dropped from 205-148 lbs over the last 1.5 year due to being a fucking strung out junkie

today: chest/tris
3x8 flat db press
3x8 incline db press
3x8 flat champagnes
dips dips dips
tri rope pulldowns 3x12
...ran out of time had to leave but still got a great workout in

i cannot gain weight. i was going 3 days without eating at times while using, im having a hard time putting on more than a pound a week. now tho, i look fucking great. my chest and arms and shoulders have blown the fuck up. i slack on protein and maybe get 100g a day if im lucky. im getting a lot stronger. i gained 40 lbs in 4 months last time i was in rehab. went from benching 115x1 to 235x2 over that time, heavy squats n shit. im too scared to get on the bench now cuz im working out with my tiny gf and she cant spot me so i just use dbs


----------



## KiwiQflyer

4 mile run.  I'm itching to find another adventure race to enter.


----------



## TRENZYME

over the week il do 90 mins mauy thai 2 hours mma and 6 hours heavy lifting in the gym based round heavy free wieghts like squats deads and presses
im arount 6 ft @220lb 10% body fat .


----------



## We are all ONE

I am currently doing the 'Insanity' program

Been through Army basic training, love to run, gym rat, etc
I can assure you this is the greatest program ever
First time I have ever bought an infomercial or even home dvd for that matter

Im only 3 weeks into the 2 month program and I have never felt this good

today Ill be doing pure cardio and cardio abs
basically , after the 9 minute warm up ( this will have you fully sweating and heart rate at %80 ) then stretc - you will do 15 minutes of pure hell but nothing too difficult

another thing I really like is it is only 30-40 minutes each workout

if you can afford it and truly want to test yourself like never before, this is it
Note: I was in pretty good shape prior and have lost 6 lbs. in 3 weeks


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^good for you dude

60 min spin class


----------



## Changed

Did an amazing run yesterday... ran to JHU without stretching, but felt great. Sprinted the fuck out of the stairs on both sides, then did it again, then basically sprinted home.

This tapering shit really works, even though I'm not really training for anything. Perhaps I should...?


----------



## addictivepersona

Four mile bike ride.  Shorter than most bike rides I do, but I'm trying to focus more on using higher gears than on distances.  Didn't drop below gear 6 except for once (only went to 4) on a steep hill.


----------



## addictivepersona

About six miles on my bike today.  Quite a bit more yesterday (probably 8-10).  Today was the day for hills.


----------



## Changed

Another great run after working 10 hours, even. Did some random shit with the 75 pound barbell... think I'm going to share a gym membership with my roommate, now that I've got a legit job with some hours. Gonna get back into the best shape of my life.


----------



## AmorRoark

Yesterday:
- 1 hour on the stationary bike levels ranging from 7-10

Today:
- 45 minutes on the stationary bike levels ranging from 8-12
- 15 minutes on the elliptical level 8 

I definitely need to start getting my weights in too.


----------



## AmorRoark

addictivepersona said:


> Ouch, hope you heal up quickly!  Mine were impacted and it took me a few weeks to feel normal--Hopefully that's not the case with you!
> 
> Haven't done any exercising lately... It snowed, so I can't bike.  It's been cold again, so I've been too lazy to go for a walk.  :-/



Thanks. It hasn't been too bad. Two of mine were impacted (both on the same side) so that side of my mouth is still healing. I keep forgetting to chew on the left side of my jaw.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

7.4 mile mountain hike


----------



## rm-rf

oi... met up with one of my black belts last night and sparred for a whole hour. all these hood kids were playing basket ball and came over to watch me getting my butt handed back to me. i limped back home but it was way worth it.

there will be no working out today lol... my whole left side is purple


----------



## addictivepersona

10 mile bike ride with plenty of hills thrown in the mix.  I now know what a "runner's high" feels like.  :D

Passed by someone riding a Segway on the road I live on (which is a 55MPH/88KMH road).  Are Segways the new thing for "exercising"? 8)


----------



## KamMoye

right now it's more about what i'm not doing than what i'm doing.

reminding myself it's a marathon, not a sprint. nursed an achilles injury the past few days. it feels healed now but i don't want to rush it. tomorrow it's back on regimen. gotta learn the pose running form. 

i feel mediocre. i know it's because i miss working out. an object in motion stays in motion. i'm not in motion so it's blah. but it's great because i really feel the effects of my continued meditation, so i feel in complete control of my actions. 

i feel like gorging on food, which i did the other day wrt a homemade (somewhat) pizza. instead i'm indulging myself on my normal healthy diet. not gonna cheat for 2 weeks. was doing 90/10, where 10% of the time you can eat anything you want, but that was too easy. i plan on cheating twice this month, and then once in may. i expect some regression but right now that's my goal. im becoming a better cook, so as long as i have my beans/soups/rice i'll be okay. the only meat i'm eating is turkey breast, although it's processed garbage. whatever, the perfect is the enemy of the better. if it keeps me on my diet it's not so bad. when i'm able to afford it i'll eat free-range.

in reality my metabolism is getting too fast, too efficient. it's hard for me to keep up with it wrt budgeting. 

80 percent diet, 20 percent working out. the working out part is easier for me. it's the dieting, as i realize i'm becoming addicted to food. i'm working on slowing down when i eat. i love to eat, and i love my healthy diet, but it's like i love it too much, ya know? it's just food. relax.



rm-rf said:


> oi... met up with one of my black belts last night and sparred for a whole hour. all these hood kids were playing basket ball and came over to watch me getting my butt handed back to me. i limped back home but it was way worth it.
> 
> there will be no working out today lol... my whole left side is purple



now this sounds like a blast! one day i'll be there

i thought about starting 5x5 a week from now but i've decided against it. i know from experience i'll get too strong, too hungry, and my grocery bill will go up too quickly. i prefer cardio anyway. for resistance, pilates. i'm gonna go hard on pilates / bike riding until i can master this kettlebell i've had laying around. kettlebell's my thing because it's strength, explosion, and endurance. really looking forward to it!

this next month is gonna be a crucial test. i feel i'm ready


----------



## Breecamb

addictivepersona said:


> 10 mile bike ride with plenty of hills thrown in the mix.  I now know what a "runner's high" feels like.  :D
> 
> Passed by someone riding a Segway on the road I live on (which is a 55MPH/88KMH road).  Are Segways the new thing for "exercising"? 8)



Oh dear , perhaps they thought the 'leaning forward' was working out for them. 

Muay Thai this morning.....was good fun but I've noted that I'm upping my cardio - so more long runs and rides for me :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

3 mile mountain hike

Hiking with new people add 90 min to 2 hrs to my regular time AND I am not sore  
I am happy that they got out there with me. With experience and better cardiovascular health, they will get quicker or else I won't invite.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Bringing new people along is always fun unless they weren't expecting it to be such a hike.  I went to the local trails park with a neighbor who seriously thought it was going to be paved trails.  Freaked at the first sign of mud.  8)  Hopefully they get better/quicker so they can keep going with you!

I didn't get a chance to do any biking today.  Just as I got home, it started raining.    I did go on a walk this afternoon, albeit a short one--Probably a mile, mile and a half.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

They knew what they were in for...I sent them links to the trail before they committed.

Sunday's hike takes me 2 hours 45 min....4.5 hours!
Today's hike usually takes me 90 min...2.5 hours!

When I hike the same trail I aim for a personal best.  
I will sprint, jump in areas and run most of it going down hill.  

It feels weird to take it easy but I have to remember the gals I am trying to get out there are not as active as I am but they are working on their own personal best.


----------



## addictivepersona

*Nodnod*  I'm sure if they found it enjoyable they'll try and get better at it.  If I lived closer, I'd totally go with ya, but I'd be laggin' wayyyy behind, ahaha.  I'm more of a "slow and steady" person with some things, though I certainly do have "personal bests" I try and beat, so I hear ya there.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

If you ever make it down the Appalachian Trail, I will meet you in VA.


----------



## Breecamb

Nice run this morning - my favourite mini trail was almost washed away by the floods earlier this year. I was closer to the river running through there this morning than ever before.


----------



## modern buddha

Was unable to do any biking today; rained here. :/ 

April showers bring sad clouds.


----------



## AmorRoark

75 minute stationary bike - medium difficulty

I'm back to working out much more regularly than when I hit a lull recently. For a couple months it was 2-3x a week and now it's 6x a week. I work out with my fiancee and I feel like its totally reinvigorating our relationship.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^I enjoyed lifting weights with mine too!


----------



## DoUbLeYoU

*Tuesday's Workout*

-4 sets incline bench 12, 10, 8, 6
_superset_
-4 sets leg presses   12, 10, 8, 6
-------------------------------------------
-4 sets flat bench      12, 10, 8, 6
_superset_
-4 sets calf raises      12, 10, 8, 6
-------------------------------------------
-3 sets overhead tricep extension 12, 10, 8
_superset_
-3 sets lunges w/ 25lbs in each arm
-------------------------------------------
-3 sets dips              12, 10, 8
_superset_
-3 sets chest fly's     12, 10, 8


----------



## addictivepersona

Climbed 14 flights of stairs--six at a time twice and two individually.  Also went down them.  Tues/Thurs from now on will be a "workout," lol.

Hopin' to get a bike ride in shortly. Got cold quicker than expected and it started snowing... Oh well, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Changed

Ran maybe 3 miles of the trails, hills... Slipped trying to jump over a stream, so I ran home with a soaking wet, cold left foot :D 

Still went pretty well, all things considered.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ You're lucky you didn't twist your ankle or something dude! Be careful  


Yesterday: kickboxing RAAHHH!! So awesome  

Today: 1.5km swimming, feels good mang %)


----------



## Breecamb

Cross training today - been a few weeks due to work commitments. Woo, my arms are tender today!


----------



## addictivepersona

You guys all work out too much.  Thread's reached it's capacity!  Woo!

New thread here!  :)


----------

